# Holset user thread



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Holset Technical thread*










changes coming


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

mine should be going on soon .... HX35:beer:


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

holset hx35 12cm hotside
12v vr6 8.5.1 compression 
megasquirt 

1psi around 2500 on data logs 
22psi at 3900 rpm

hp calculated with injector duty cyle @ 420whp


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just getting ready to do this also. will give dyno numbers in a few wks.
*99 passat*
*motor*
99 AEB 1.8t block
JE 82mm slugs
IE rods
034 Bearings
034 Crank Girdle
AEB head P&P 3angle Valve job
Cat Cams 3658's
SPA top mount manifold
Tial 38mm WG
Holset HX-35
custom 034 3" DP(waiting for this)
Me-7 conversion
Custom Unitronics BT software

Talked to the boys from Unitronics over the weekend at SOWO, Looking like a Me-7 was the only easy way to get a good tune. gonna start out with a 830cc file and go from there. i'll keep updating as i install and start to get numbers and spool rpms.
KAOS


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> mine should be going on soon .... HX35:beer:


Q man what are the specs on it?I wanna get an HX35 for mine...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Daskoupe said:


> Q man what are the specs on it?I wanna get an HX35 for mine...


Compressor Wheel:

Inducer: 56mm
Exducer: 78mm


Turbine wheel:

Inducer: 70mm
Exducer: 60mm


comes with a twin scroll 12cm^2 t3 turbine housing...i just knife edged the divider since my manifold is for an open scroll...you can get a BEP .70a/r t3 open scroll housing for it however....


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

*Holset HX35 Oiling (proper)*

Are any of you using the oil filter housing for turbo oil feed? 
What psi does the oil run at from the top of oil filter housing?

Holset oiling (HX30/HX32/HX35/HX40) (from holset site):

12. Oil pressure of 150 kPa (20 lbf/in2) must show at the oil inlet within 3 - 4 seconds of engine firing to prevent damage to turbocharger bearing system. A flexible supply pipe is recommended.

13. The minimum oil pressure when the engine is on load must be 210 kPa (30 lbf/in2). Maximum permissible operating pressure is 500 kPa (72 lbf/in2) although 600 kPa (88 lbf/in2) is permitted during cold start up. Under idling conditions pressure should not fall below 70 kPa (10 lbf/in2).

min 10psi @ idle, min 30psi @ load / max 72psi @ load 

:beer:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

anyone running or can give the spool characteristic of a hx40 on a 12valve.... om been keeping an eye out for onw locally and wanted some feed back....tia.....


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya I have been looking into doing a holset hx35 on my 12v. They sell brand new off of eBay for 300 bucks, not bad at all


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

they aren't real holsets on ebay. :beer:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm looking hard!!!!


keep this thread alive!


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> they aren't real holsets on ebay. :beer:



Where can I get a 'real' holset from then?


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

i picked on up from craigslist for less than $400 for a turbo with less than 10 hours of use. they're out there, you just have to be patient if you want a good deal.


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, and they bolt right up to a t3 flange. I heard from someone that you have to weild the waste gate shut in them? Or something like that?


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

If you have an HX35W (hx35 with internal wastegate) you have to weld the wastegate shut and run external (the stock internal wastegate is 25 psi i believe)


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Anyone running or can give the spool characteristic of a hx40 on a 12valve? please?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

acee_dub said:


> If you have an HX35W (hx35 with internal wastegate) you have to weld the wastegate shut and run external (the stock internal wastegate is 25 psi i believe)


 low boost....


the main problem is the port is only on one side of the divided housing and is too small to prevent boost creep. :beer:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> low boost....
> 
> 
> the main problem is the port is only on one side of the divided housing and is too small to prevent boost creep. :beer:


i'm glad someone chimed in on that. i was hoping the internal would work. guess i'll add a wastegate to my list


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

for anyone looking for a hx35 i have one that i was going to go BT with but tickets are keeping me from finishing it... no shaft play, 12cm housing, 8 blades, 300 + paypal fees shipped 

made for external wastegate


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

D3hd3nd said:


> for anyone looking for a hx35 i have one that i was going to go BT with but tickets are keeping me from finishing it... no shaft play, 12cm housing, 8 blades, 300 + paypal fees shipped
> 
> made for external wastegate


 pm Daskoupe!!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Thread is getting cleaned up.New chit chat thread being made


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

What u talking bout Das?? Why?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Why?


 thats what i was thinking. 

no idea why we need brand specific 'chit chat' threads on here.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

We need an info thread only type of deal, with setups etc to prevent excess questions like "Where do i buy one?" or "What is the spool?" 

Straight info here thats all please


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Summary provided by wiseman, DSM-onster 

HX35: 

The 8blade hx35 has a 56mm compressor inducer. This is found on 1995-1998 cummins manual pickups. The compressor flows 52 lb/min according to the compressor map. The bolton BEP housing (0.55 a/r) is enough to push the limit of the compressor. There's several 500whp 8blade hx35 cars out there with the bolt on housing. It reaches 20+psi by 3500rpms in 3rd with 272 cams. Smaller cams would equal a faster spool speed in most cases. 

The 7blade hx35 has a 56mm compressor inducer. This is found on the 1999-2002 cummins manual pickups. The compressor flows 60lb/min according to the compressor map and logged results from a member here. The bolton BEP housing with the hx35 turbine wheel do not SEAM to have enough flow to really reach the potential of 60lb/min. But many have logged over 50lb/min so far and seen 500whp. The stock hx35 12cm^2 twinscroll turbine housing is a t3 flange housing. This mated to a NON-divided runner manifold has produced a 132mph trap speed with a full weight 1g AWD. This is about 600whp. So the flow is there with the stock housing if you use a non-divided manifold. The spool speed of the 7blade hx35 is similar to the 8blade hx35 with 20+ psi by 3500rpms in the bolton housing and by 4000rpms with the stock housing with a non-divided manifold. 

HY35: 

The hy35 has a smaller turbine wheel than the hx35. And, it has a turbine housing connection that does not allow for a bolton housing to be used. It does not have a divided housing so any t3 manifold can be used effectively with this turbo. It has the same compressor as the 7blade hx35. We don't know if te hy35 turbine wheel and housing is enough to reache the 60lb/min potential of the 56mm 7blade compressor. Some one try it out already!!! It should at least be a faster spooling viable option to the full t3/t4 50-trim. 

H1C/WH1C: 

In 1994, there was the Wh1c which has pretty much the identical compressor as the hx35 but with a Vband compressor cover. The turbine wheel is the same. It will bolt into the BEP bolton hx35 turbine housing. It has 4 bolts at the housing instead of 6. So you will need to buy 2 more bolts and use 6 washers cut to make a flat side. Honestly, I just used bolts that were cut a little short and the bolt head was wide enough to pull the chra to the turbine housing. No sealing issues. Since the Wh1c is for all practical purposes an 8blade hx35 the spool and flow is the same too. 

I have the big h1c. It comes on the INTERCOOLED 1991-1993 cummins pickups. It has the webbing for MWE but no groove cut like the hx35/wh1c has. This turbo I term the big h1c because it has a 54mm compressor inducer and same exducer than the 8blade hx35/Wh1c. The other h1c is the small h1c found on the NON-intercooled cummins pickups. This has a 50mm inducer but only 7blades and has no webbing for MWE. Less blades helps flow, but so does a larger inducer diameter. The most whp ever recorded on a gas 4cylinder with the small h1c was done on a KA24 nissan: 411whp. Since the big h1c has a 4mm larger inducer and the same turbine wheel as the hx35, it is safe to say that it flows enough for between 411whp and 500whp. The diesel sources state that it flows SLIGHTLY less than the early hx35. So 4lb/min less than the 8blade hx35 puts the flow of the big h1c at 48-49lb/min right where a 50-trim or 20g is. The small bep housing is all that's needed to get the most from the compressor and the spool speed is 20+psi by 3500rpms. 

HX35-40 hybrid: 

Keeping the long tradition of the marriage of sportcompact and hybrid turbos, there is the hx35 turbine and the hx40 compressor. It is strongly recommended to use the large bep turbine housing or the stock hx35 turbine housing with an non-divided t3 manifold for this turbo. The small bep housing around a t31 size hx35 turbine wheel is probably not enough to merit any of the hx40 compressor wheel upgrades. 20+ psi by 4000rpms can be seen in the hx35/40 with the hx35 12cm^2 turbine housing with a non-divided t3 manifold. With the large bep housing, spool times are to be determined. But likely similar. 

HX40: 

The 8blade hx40 has a 58mm inducer and flows about the same as a 60-1 (around 60lb/min) with ALOT better high boost efficiency and spool speed. It is the most common hx40 out there. The small bep housing with the hx40 turbine wheel is plenty to reach the full potential of the 60lb/min 8blade hx40 compressor. 20+ psi by 4100rpms with 272s. 

The 7 and 6 blade hx40 is called the super40 and has the 60mm compressor inducer. This compressor flows around 69lb/min. You can get this wheel in billet style (think HTA). The non-billet wheel spools as fast as the 8blade hx40 in the bolton bep housing and has done 653whp at 40psi per the holset results only thread. Billet should spool even faster. The t3 .70 a/r BEP housing slows spool about 400rpms. But reports show a significant gain in flow per psi. So expect more power at lower boost with that turbine housing. 

H1E/WH1E: 

The Wh1e is like it's little brother the Wh1c. It mirrors the hx40 8blade in every way except that it has a v-band compressor cover and a 4bolt chra-turbinehousing pattern. It will consequently bolt into the hx40 bep bolton turbine housing and this is plenty of flow to max out its 60lb/min compressor. 

The h1e is like it's little brother the h1c. There are different size compressors. . . BUT there are also different size turbine wheels too. Check measurements before buying this turbo if you plan on running a BEP turbine housing. There are lower flowing compressors than the 58mm 8blade that are out there. So this turbo may not flow any more than an hx35 if get the wrong one. You need at least a 58mm compressor inducer for this to be a worthwhile turbo vs the proven hx35 or 8blade hx40. 

HX52: 

This is a big sucker. It is commonly found on the Volvo Semis and usually has a billet compressor wheel. It flows 88lb/min. There is no bolt on housing for it. If you want a bolton housing for this turbo, then you don't want this turbo. In fact if you want a t3 flange turbine housing for this turbo, then you don't want this turbo. You DO want this turbo if you're looking at a gt4294r or gt4202r. The turbine inlet is slightly different than a t4 bolt pattern. You can still get the t4 manifold to work just fine by enlarging the bolt holes. 

Misc.: 

* Holset's don't spool slow. They spool faster than their garrett or mitsubishi counterparts. Diesel exhaust is cold and slow moving. 

* The holset turbine wheel is a work of art. It has been shown to flow very well in a very small turbine housing. For example the hx40 turbine wheel in the small .55 ar bep bolton housing flows as much as a garrett gt35r turbine wheel in a larger .63 ar garrett t3 turbine housing. The hx40 with this configuration spools about 500rpms faster! You can upgrade to the .70 a/r BEP t3 turbine housing and have the same or slightly faster spool speed as the above gt35r with ALOT more flow per psi and consequently more horsepower per psi. This makes for VERY good pumpgas numbers. 

* Holset patented map width enhancement. They do not have extended tip technology, but there compressors show more efficiency than their garrett or mitsubishi counterpart. 

* They have superback technology witch leads to VERY, VERY durable compressors. The are designed to be overworked and underpaid. 

* There are discrepancies all over the web concerning the compressor maps. Take what you hear/read with a grain of salt and a shot of tequila, and the worm. 

* The holset is fine with stock 4g63 oil pressure from the oil filter housing. If you have no b shafts, you'll need a restrictor. The drain line is a garret bolt pattern. The feed line is different for different turbos. 

wiseman, DSM-onster via dsmtuners.com 

Straight from the holset hx repair manual .pdf: 

8. Normal oil temperature is 95+/-5°C (203+/-9° F). It should not exceed 120°C (248°F) under any operating condition. 

9. Any pre-lube oil must be clean and meet the minimum CD classification. 

10. The orientation of turbine housing, bearing housing and compressor cover is fixed according to application. During installation, do not attempt to rotate these components. Inclined turbocharger installation is not recommended. If an installed angle is necessary, oil inlet centreline must be +/- 10 degrees from vertical and rotor centreline +/- 5 degrees from horizontal. 

11. Holset permits oil return pipes to decline at an overall angle of not less than 30 degrees below horizontal.All turbocharger applications require a pipe of internal diameter greater than 19 mm which has integrated connectors. To ensure oil returns into the engine under all operating conditions, the return connection into the engine sump must not be submerged and the outlet flange of the turbocharger must be 50 mm above the maximum oil level of the engine sump pan. Crankcase pressure should be limited ideally to 0.8 kPa (0.12 lbf/in2) but 1.4 kPa (0.20 lbf/in2) can be accepted by reference to Holset. 

12. Oil pressure of 150 kPa (20 lbf/in2) must show at the oil inlet within 3 - 4 seconds of engine firing to prevent damage to turbocharger bearing system. A flexible supply pipe is recommended. 

13. The minimum oil pressure when the engine is on load must be 210 kPa (30 lbf/in2). Maximum permissible operating pressure is 500 kPa (72 lbf/in2) although 600 kPa (88 lbf/in2) is permitted during cold start up. Under idling conditions pressure should not fall below 70 kPa (10 lbf/in2). 

14. Recommended oil flows for the turbochargers are 2 litre/min at idle and 3 litre/min above maximum torque speed. 


Oil feed for Holsets are m12 x 1.5. I would suggest the use of either a copper washer or an o-ring like the stock feed 

Places to purchase the oil feed adapter: 
http://www.extremepsi.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=17630&cat=1007&page=2 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/EAR-9919BFGERL/ 
http://www.pegasusautoracing.com/productdetails.asp?RecID=5054 ------ for a -3an line/adapter 
http://www.pegasusautoracing.com/productdetails.asp?RecID=5055 

Oil drain flange for the holsets is a t3 style flange, though bigger turbos may differ


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Places to purchase Holsets, besides ebay and cummins website. Info provided by dsmtuners.com 

High Tech Turbo 
(801)304-0700 
http://www.htturbo.com/ 

Turbotrader 
http://www.theturbotrader.com/...49_22 (link needs updated) 

Goldfarb & Assoc. (Ebay:Saulg) 
(301)770-4514 
http://www.goldfarbinc.com/ 

Tim's Turbos 
(866)388-7267) 
www.timsturbos.com 

Bullseye Power Turbos 
(231)571-8424 
http://www.bullseyepower.com/u_eclipse.asp


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Maps: 
1. HX-35/HY35-HE341/HE351 map: provided by myself per Cummins contact 
2. HX-40 map: provided by our friends at Honda-Tech per Holset 
3. HX-40 map: provided by our friends at Honda-Tech per Holset 
4. HX-40 map: provided by our friends at Honda-Tech per Holset 
5. HX40/Super40/HX-52 map: provided by dsm-onster per Holset 
6. H1E map: provided by dsm-onster per Holset 
7. H1E map: provided by (edit in process) 
8. H2C map: provided by dsm-onster per (edit in process) 
9. H2E map: provided by (edit in process) 
10. H2E map provided by dsm-onster per (edit in process)


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

1. HX30 map: provided by ( ??? ) per Holset 
2. HE351VGT map: provided by Aero Sallee & friends at Turboford.com per Holset 


















As you can see the flow axis (X- axis) is disguised as mass X SQRT( T/p). It needs to be converted. We see the same mass flow perameter on the hx30e-7765AX compressor map AND see a conversion on top to lb/min. 

So to convert to 58lb/min from the mass perameter 76.5: 76.5 X 58/76.5 = 58 or 76.5 X .758 = 58lb/min. Also we see the same suffix 7765AX for this hx30e map. Also this map looks nearly the same shape as the map plotted by Morphius but with less rpm lines. Thus both maps are the HY35 map and the hy35 compressor flows 58lb/min at 60% efficiency. The 7blade hx35 compressor is identical to the hy35 compressor. Therefore the 7blade hx35 flows 58lb/min at 60% efficiency. 

So. . . 

8blade hx35 = 52-54lb/min. 
7blade hx35 = 58-60lb/min 
8blade hx40 = 60-62lb/min 
Super40 or hx40 pro = 68-71lb/min.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

from biglady112 on dsm tuners. Remember this is a 4g63, so its probably gonna spool a bit slower on a VW of similar displacement. 

Dsmlink 
HX-52 
Eagle/Wiesco 2.0L 
Crower 414's 
Stock intake manifold 
7" tall air/air intercooler 
Revhard exhuast manifold 

This doesnt show hp, but the car made a max of 530whp. This is just to illustrate manifold pressure vs rpm


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

if you are curious about the physical size of the holsets


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

taken from http://www.realhomemadeturbo.com/forum/index.php?topic=1780.0 

hx52 dyno 


9:1 CR 
ACL bearings 
84mm cp pistons/rings 
GE HG 
2.0L Bensen sleeved GSR block 
Purple EG ect. ect. 
skunk2 pro1 cams 
HOPEFULLY ported head with ferrea valves supertech springs/retainers 

i know its a honda, yet again 2.0l of displacement. Spool on a 4 cyl vw should be close, if not a bit more. That is unless you have a hogged out big port 20v head 









some rough measurements of the turbo as well 

















EDIT: After going through this thread im not sure if the dyno is from a the hx52 or 55 

EDIT: HERE IS THE VID TO THIS CAR 




 
Im not much of a vr6 person but the hx52 sounds like its splitting the air apart


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

and here is a thread i found on http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/tur...turbo-users-your-oil-drain-may-too-small.html that may interest all of you that are concerned about restrictors, or not running one for that matter. The drain may be the bigger issue here, not the feed. 

Here is the thread for quick reference: 

Garrett & Holset Turbo Users - Your Oil Drain May Be Too Small! 

Yet another possible lead on why some Garrett and Holset turbos just don't hold up on certain cars. I'm hoping to one day get to the bottom of this mystery once and for all. 

I've been noticing a strange trend among commonly-used oil drains for our cars. Read through the thread and give me your opinion at the end. 

First up, the 1G oil drain. This drain is intended to be used on 1G DSM's using a TD05H turbo, which is fed from the head with a restrictor built into the banjo fitting at the turbo. It measures somewhere around 5/8" O.D. (.572" I.D.), and works great for the turbo in which it's designed. 


















Next, the 2G oil drain. This drain is all aluminum, VERY lightweight, and designed for use on the 2G DSM's using a T25, which is fed from the filter housing unrestricted with a piece of 1/4" tubing. Obviously it will be bigger to support the additional oil flow of the T25....it measures somewhere around 3/4" O.D. (.663" I.D.), and also works great for the turbo in which it's designed. 

















Now on to the puzzling part. 

Most Garrett T3 / Holset oil drain adapters are set up to allow a piece of 5/8" hose to slide over a barbed end of the fitting and be clamped, or they use a threaded adapter to allow push-lock or Army Navy fittings to connect the drain flange to the oil pan. 

It's no secret the Garrett and Holset CHRA's require more oil- hell the oil drain hole in the bottom of the Holset center housing is almost 7/8" I.D., and the Garrett center housing has a very large drain hole as well....so why are the holes in all of the T3 / Holset oil drain adapters TINY? 

















from turbodsm18 
10an drain flange bought from extreme psi......Restriction??? 

















something interesting posted from bluegs3 
Since hearing about this ive been doing some research, ive talked to a few people who have had there holsets running for a while and been pushing 400+ hp. There is one common thread between all of em that i have found. They have all made there own oil drain's. Each of them has been equal or greater in size that 19mm inside diameter drains. ive only talked to 2 holset users but both of them have been running 4000+ miles no problem on their custom drains. 

Now here is a conversion chart stolen shameless from Summit racing 
http://www.summitracing.com/streetandstrip/tech_content.asp?ID={56AF17E7-5FE2-4977-8013-42508F100FFF} 

Hose and Fitting Tips 
1. You've probably heard this one before, but AN stands for Army-Navy. Established many years ago by the U.S. military as a common measurement for hose and fittings, it designates the outside diameter (o.d.) of the rigid metal tube that is compatible with each size fitting. These dash sizes are expressed as the numerator of the fraction, with the denominator always being 16. For example, a –04 port is 4/16, or 1/4 inch. 

Here a list of common AN to fractional equivalents: 
-02 AN = 1/8 inch 
-03 AN = 3/16 inch 
-04 AN = 1/4 inch 
-05 AN = 5/16 inch 
-06 AN = 3/8 inch 
-08 AN = 1/2 inch 
-10 AN = 5/8 inch 
-12 AN = 3/4 inch 
-14 AN = 7/8 inch 
-16 AN = 1 inch 
-20 AN = 1 1/4 inches 
-24 AN = 1 1/2 inches 
-32 AN = 2 inches 


jusmx141 pointed out that the diameter for the holset center cartage is 7/8th diameter. He also pointed out from the holset manual that the oil drain has a minimum of 19mm. 

So looking at this chart the 14an fitting has a diameter of 7/8ths (equal to the holset center cartage hole) which is equal to 22.2250mm. 
Now i bet your asking why not 12AN it has a diameter of 3/4ths inch which is equal to 19mm?? What are you smoking?? Well looking at the paragraph above you can see that this is the OUTSIDE diameter of the hose not the inside diameter, which makes 14an have the necessary inside diameter that we need in order to run 19mm inside diameter hose. 

Obviously no one sells a 14an kit for the dsm... bummer, so that means for my holset oil drain setup im gonna have to make it! I plan on getting some 1/4th inch aluminum and making my own flanges buying 3/4th inch id fittings along with 3/4 id silicon hoses. Then im gonna tap the aluminum with threads for the fittings and put some worm clamps on it and hope it holds! 

This leaves only one problem the stock oil return is way to small so what im hoping to do is enlarge it to 19mm and try and make it work. if not then i can create a block off flange and drill my own hole. 


Cliff notes 14an is the way to go, but you have to create your own kit...


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

...amazing amount of info here.... thank you very much...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

i will be running an hx 30w on my car. I used a saab internal wastegate actuator with an extended eyelet rod that will let me use it the internal wastegate 

Holsets are something many people underestimate. They cost less that a garrett, and when you can have a turbo like an hx40 on full boil by 4k rpms and make 500 whp creates an awesome powerband.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I know there are more people on here that have holset setups....post them up !!!!!!!!!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

kinda wish I didn't sell my hx35 and put that on my jetta


----------



## euro4-DoOr (Apr 9, 2004)

here's mine......hy35....not done yet....but soon:laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Awesome!!!!! Please post more info on your setup, such as manifold, engine work, dp, software etc. Anything you can think of post it up. The more info the better


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> Awesome!!!!! Please post more info on your setup, such as manifold, engine work, dp, software etc. Anything you can think of post it up. The more info the better


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

done friday...







:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

why is every using a hx35? you can get an HE351cw that come with a 9cm2 exhaust and a muck better compressor disign then the hx35


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Sparknock said:


> why is every using a hx35? you can get an HE351cw that come with a 9cm2 exhaust and a muck better compressor disign then the hx35


design (90* bend of compressor can bring problems), price, and availability. The only real thing the HE351 has over the HX35 is faster spool which is attributed to the 9cm hotside not compressor wheel design... the HE351 has a large compressor wheel but flows the same and has the same efficiency (roughly) to that of the HX35

*HE351:*









*HX35*


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> done friday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to do some dyno runs?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

acee_dub said:


> Going to do some dyno runs?


eventually.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I believe the he351 does flow a bit more. But q is right, that 90* is a bitch. The only way it will fit on any vw would be with a sri, or a 1.8t of some sort. Except most of 1.8t guys only talk about garretts and pte turbos that the dsm guys have proven how ****ty the chra's are at med to high boost. 

There is a dsm named aero who ran the he351ve (the vgt one) using a 14b actuator. Before his rod bearing went he was seeing positive manifold pressure around 2400 rpm. I'm not into fast spool but a turbo that spools before 3k and pump out 500+ whp is better than any turbo imho. Plus being able to have it act like a big hotside on the top end makes the turbine more efficient.

Quint if you could post up at what point you see positive manifold pressure and at what point you see full spool that would be great


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> have proven how ****ty the chra's are at med to high boost.
> t


yea i found this out


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

5psi by like 2800...11~12psi by like 3800 (3rd gear...but its a tall 3rd  )


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That's a lot better than most garretts....sounds like something a 50 trim would spool at. That's really good when you consider your car is an 8v


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

yea its not bad...i found a small boost leak today will go drive it tomorrow.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Now just imagine if you actually made a divided mani. Dsm people talk about picking up a few hundred rpm of spool, along with 'tuning' their oil pressure.

Btw quintin what is your oil feed/drain setup? I currently have some russel -16an proflex hose on the way and I'm going to flare the stock cummins pipe and clamp it to that. The od of the cummins drain tube is .88 and the russell proflex line is .875 id


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

CORRECTION: positive pressure by 2400...5psi by 3200...10psi by 3800...20psi by 4400 (8v with ramhorn and 1.8t BT file)


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That's a fast spool...like really fast. Makes me wonder about my hx30. Just by going your data I should spool a bit faster since mine is smaller and its on a 16v.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> That's a fast spool...like really fast. Makes me wonder about my hx30. Just by going your data I should spool a bit faster since mine is smaller and its on a 16v.


 :beer::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That's just amazing. Can you elaborate some more on the speca of your motor, such as the bottom end, cam, headwork etc. Please let us know the oil feed and drain setup as well


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

2008cc 8v 8.5:1 compression, TT266 cam, ramhorn manifold (undivided) i gasket matched and knife-edged the divider of the turbine inlet as a result, 3" DP....

here's a lil fun run to show...still at 11~12psi






this trans REALLY *hates *high rpms


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

:beer: nice work


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

I ran a HY35 on my 1.8t in my Corrado. It put down 342HP at 21PSI. Full boost was at 4800RPM. I later changed to a HX35 later and lost about 100rpm spool but did not notice much on the top end. I never had a chance to re dyno it. I did somehow manage to loose 5MPG going from the HY to the HX.


























I have since parted out the car and used the HX35 on my 4runner


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

ok tried out 16psi...wow...substantial difference...i think i'm happy here for now


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

bigtoy302 said:


> I ran a HY35 on my 1.8t in my Corrado. It put down 342HP at 21PSI. Full boost was at 4800RPM. I later changed to a HX35 later and lost about 100rpm spool but did not notice much on the top end. I never had a chance to re dyno it. I did somehow manage to loose 5MPG going from the HY to the HX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you run a scroll manifold or no scroll? 

Contemplating whether I should get scrolled or open scrolled for my VR6 as I've heard spooling at low rpm is rough on the o2a's which aren't the strongest of transmissions.


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

acee_dub said:


> Did you run a scroll manifold or no scroll?
> 
> Contemplating whether I should get scrolled or open scrolled for my VR6 as I've heard spooling at low rpm is rough on the o2a's which aren't the strongest of transmissions.


Open. On my 2JZ I did a twin scroll and get 15PSI at 2900RPM. On a VR6 I think you would benefit from a twin scroll on the HX. The HY is open.


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone out there running a hx35 on a 1.8t? thinking a bored 2.0 twin scroll hx35 might be a nice kit to build


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

I ran both hy and hx on my 1.8t. I liked the hy better for street driving.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

anybody with experience of a hx40 on a 12v?


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

bigtoy302 said:


> I ran a HY35 on my 1.8t in my Corrado. It put down 342HP at 21PSI. Full boost was at 4800RPM. I later changed to a HX35 later and lost about 100rpm spool but did not notice much on the top end. I never had a chance to re dyno it. I did somehow manage to loose 5MPG going from the HY to the HX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Which engine code was as that? Stock internals? :what:


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

ricky_vwt said:


> Which engine code was as that? Stock internals? :what:


AEB. Ported and polished head, Supertech exhaust valves, Wiseco .5mm over pistons, Scat rods. Megasquirt 2 management.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That high of a spool seems weird. Quintin has a pretty fast spool with an 8v


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

by 4500...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Bumping bc I know there are more people using holsets


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll be a user by maybe tomorrow or the end of next week


Garret blew tonight


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

keep this going...where is hyperformancevw? I know he was running 12 flat in a mk2 running a holset of some variety


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

I came across this http://www.turbotalk.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=730&sid=b0a239d5fb7d94b80211070fe069563d :beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I would have already put on a vgt if it wasnt for a such a space issue. the only way i see that happening is a top mount and some kind of short runner on my car. 

For all the garrett snobs out there, the wheel size on my hx30 is between a 2871 and a 2876.:laugh:


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> I would have already put on a vgt if it wasnt for a such a space issue. the only way i see that happening is a top mount and some kind of short runner on my car.
> 
> For all the garrett snobs out there, the wheel size on my hx30 is between a 2871 and a 2876.:laugh:


yeahh that is a nice setup but hard to find hx30, where did you got it?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ebay, freshly rebuilt for 250 bucks. Came with the high pressure holset actuator for some shenanigans later on.

Not a c-hair of shaft play either. They are tough to find, I know they were used on Case tractors, and I think the 4bt cummins from the frito lay trucks. Mine also has an anti-surge housing as well.


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> Ebay, freshly rebuilt for 250 bucks. Came with the high pressure holset actuator for some shenanigans later on.
> 
> Not a c-hair of shaft play either. They are tough to find, I know they were used on Case tractors, and I think the 4bt cummins from the frito lay trucks. Mine also has an anti-surge housing as well.


 is that dayly driven vehicle,how is the low down torque and how quick does is pickup when downshifting,like when you try to pass a semi on the highway?


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm building my kit now i want to run a hx 35 but the internal wastegate is set for 25psi and I'm planning on only running 7 or 8 to start off with. People say that you can wield the cup part of the wastegate shut ao you can run a external one but the whole is so small you might get boost creep?? What would I be able to do to run lower boost?


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> i will be running an hx 30w on my car. I used a saab internal wastegate actuator with an extended eyelet rod that will let me use it the internal wastegate


from the first page. 

anyone have a final word on the oil feed restrictor, namely for a vr6?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

so ummm...ran across a deal for a 7-blade HX35 for $120 in philly...picked it up tonight....oh its on bitchz! 8blade=52lb/min, 7blade=60lb/min 

:beer:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> so ummm...ran across a deal for a 7-blade HX35 for $120 in philly...picked it up tonight....oh its on bitchz! 8blade=52lb/min, 7blade=60lb/min
> 
> :beer:


 
...so i guess you gave up on the spa turbo setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Boost112 said:


> ...so i guess you gave up on the spa turbo setup?


 no they're just going through a complete design change and wont have a 550~600bhp capable turbo to give me til november. So until then i need something to play with.:beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

wabbitGTl said:


> from the first page.
> 
> anyone have a final word on the oil feed restrictor, namely for a vr6?


 You really need to know what kind of pressure your motor makes before you slap a restrictor on there. The oils specs are posted on the first page. 

Mine isn't running yet with the hx30, almost though.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

i have a he351ve itook apart so you guys could see how it works 
and i has the same compressor wheel as the he351cw


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

ok so this 7blade HX35 has some odd measurements... a 54mm inducer and a 76mm exducer...i thought it would be the same as the 8blade (56mm inducer/ 82mm exducer) with one less blade...can anyone else confirm the size of the 7blade? googling just shows a bunch of copy/pasted info saying it should be 56mm but no real confirmation.:beer:


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

my buddy has a 7 blade 35 i will see if he will let me messure it.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Sparknock there is a ton of info out there on that turbo. Afew sites like turbotalk.org, realhomemadeturbo.com are just afew sites. On rhmt there istalk of using arduino and ms to run a pwm table adjust the a/r side of the turbo for maximizing bspool and efficiency. I really suggest you check them out.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

Dave926 said:


> Sparknock there is a ton of info out there on that turbo. Afew sites like turbotalk.org, realhomemadeturbo.com are just afew sites. On rhmt there istalk of using arduino and ms to run a pwm table adjust the a/r side of the turbo for maximizing bspool and efficiency. I really suggest you check them out.



yeah thats cool. would like to see some one get the VE working with the smart module on it. i have seen a VGT just like the one i have using a waste gate accuator like the vnt. worked well on the ISB cummins motor. i think they said it was hitting 25-28 psi by like 1800 rpms or so. i wonder if this mod was done could it be just as effective on a gas motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Sparknock said:


> my buddy has a 7 blade 35 i will see if he will let me messure it.


yea that would be nice.:beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

cough cough cough

Best price I've EVER seen. I wanted to wait another couple months but couldn't pass it up. They usually sell for twice as much or more.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VOLV...0317311?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories


That and I lined me up a local second-hand supercharger off of a gt, once he gets the 4L whipple on there.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Sparknock just go on turbotalk.org, realhomemadeturbo.com or homemadeturbo.com and search for user "aero"

His is on a 2g dsm, running a 14b actuator to control the vgt and a tial to limit max boost. He was seeing ridiculous boost pressure under 3k.....how many 500whp turbos can do that?:laugh:

EDIT: this is the thread you may want to investigate http://www.turbotalk.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=4


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> cough cough cough
> 
> Best price I've EVER seen. I wanted to wait another couple months but couldn't pass it up. They usually sell for twice as much or more.
> 
> ...


Your ****ing nuts to run anything that big. high spool that hits hard enough to feel like you got hit by a cement truck...thats full:laugh:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

PSH it's just a gt42R. With both the supercharger and the turbo it should be fairly manageable :laugh:


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

just got to test drive my 16v with a he351cw i get full boost (20psi) by 4k in 2nd gear and it comes on so fast its not even funny.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

16v lover said:


> just got to test drive my 16v with a he351cw i get full boost (20psi) by 4k in 2nd gear and it comes on so fast its not even funny.


did you ever get a chance to measure the wheel on that?


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

So what do you do if you wanna run 8-10 pounds?


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

External wastegate set to 8-10psi.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

Quintin do you want the turbine wheel measurement or compressor wheel? i had to change out the rad cuz the end tank dident want to live anymore so its back in the shop and i could pull the DP off to measure the small end of the wheel if you want.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

16v lover said:


> Quintin do you want the turbine wheel measurement or compressor wheel? i had to change out the rad cuz the end tank dident want to live anymore so its back in the shop and i could pull the DP off to measure the small end of the wheel if you want.


compressor


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

ricky_vwt said:


> External wastegate set to 8-10psi.


And what do you do with the internal one, people say that you might get boost creep.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Nasty Vr6 said:


> And what do you do with the internal one, people say that you might get boost creep.


weld it shut.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

if you're really concerned about it, you can always buy a non-wastegated exhaust housing. i can't remember where I found them, but they were close to $200 new. just a lil fyi... :beer:


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

Quintin. the inducer of my he351cw compressor is 61.20mm wall to wall if that helps you any.


----------



## frescoG60 (Sep 29, 2004)

How well does the HX35 fit the VR6's characteristics?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

big boy toys









going to need something bigger than 3"


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...f-pics-and-dyno-vid-inside)-205whp-madness...

Pretty interesting thread on a g6o with an 8v head. 280whp on 24 psi. I still have the stock holset actuator as well so i will be there at some point, and I should see over 300 whp with my 16v head.:laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Nasty Vr6 said:


> So what do you do if you wanna run 8-10 pounds?



check my build thread, granted it hasnt been updated in a while. You can use another wastegate actuator from another car that has an adjustable rod and go from there. I got mine from a Saab 900 with a t25, and got a metric eyelet rod from ebay.

I think its set for about 8si. If it doesnt work then tial and screamer pipe ftmfw:laugh:

On a second note I just got some extra v-band rings so i can have a nice open exhaust for H20:laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

frescoG60 said:


> How well does the HX35 fit the VR6's characteristics?


I would think similar to a 50 trim on a vr6, maybe a bit over 3 k for spool.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> I would think similar to a 50 trim on a vr6, maybe a bit over 3 k for spool.


2400rpm = 1psi 3300rpm = 20psi with 12cm hotside


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dam that's quick spool


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I found a user on here by the name of "G60 Scuzz." He ran a hx30 on his bone stock PG corrado and made 285whp @ 24 psi. I think 300 whp for me is no prob, considering that i'm running a 16v and I have the same holset actuator for some shenanigans:laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats faster than the .63 50 trim my friend had on his vr6. All it could do was 10 psi at 3300 or so.

Watching the tach, boost and road in a vrt was never easy:laugh:


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

*hx-35 vr6*

I have a hx-35 on a 12v vr6 with a front mount and c2 42# software 
10psi at 3200ish 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tENxPqzYzHo


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

1098lover said:


> I have a hx-35 on a 12v vr6 with a front mount and c2 42# software
> 10psi at 3200ish


what hx35 do you have 6/7/ or 8 blade compressor ? 

have you tried any other turbo on ur car to compare the differnces ?

i read they dont come into there efficiency range till past 20psi ??


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

magner said:


> what hx35 do you have 6/7/ or 8 blade compressor ?
> 
> have you tried any other turbo on ur car to compare the differnces ?
> 
> i read they dont come into there efficiency range till past 20psi ??


Ive read there are different 6/7/8 blade compressors depending on year of the turbo, any specific compressor better than the other?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

All the information regarding compressor efficiency and what blade compressors are the best is all on the first page


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

I think it is a 8 blade wheel. Im told that that turbo is good for much more than 15psi but I am pretty sure that I will F#** something up if I run much more than that on a stock motor.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Holsets are efficient at over 30 psi  above atm


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

My 8v dyno'd today...

373whp
367wtq

25psi HX35 (54mm 7blade compressor)

Mustang dyno...

vids/pics up soon...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

what happened to usrt quintin. 

Holy **** btw. There is still 10 psi left in that turbo, but i think at 35 psi the head will lift :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> what happened to usrt quintin.
> 
> Holy **** btw. There is still 10 psi left in that turbo, but i think at 35 psi the head will lift :laugh:


i was only with USRT as a side gig helping out...Full time i was Asst Manager at Advance Auto then came to work here at RAI and can't do both.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Hey all, I hope to be a member of the Holset bandwagon soon. Looking to buy the hx35 that's in the classifieds right now. hx35 with an 18cm compressor housing. going on a 12v. 

any advice for starting out? 


This is a fantastic thread, btw. Thanks so much for all the info posted up. :beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

hx35 is roughly equal to a a GT30R, so go get 'em.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> hx35 is roughly equal to a a GT30R, so go get 'em.


depending on which one outta the hundreds of models you get...mine came off a bus and is roughly equal to a t3/t4 50trim


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

18cm compressor housing
4" inlet
2.5" v-band out
3" v-band hot side

if that helps at all...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> depending on which one outta the hundreds of models you get...mine came off a bus and is roughly equal to a t3/t4 50trim


It's what, 6 lb/min difference between a 7blade and 8blade - ignoring all the vgt ones?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> It's what, 6 lb/min difference between a 7blade and 8blade - ignoring all the vgt ones?


that's what they say...but see my 8blade measured 56mm inducer 82mm exducer... the 7blade measured 54mm inducer and 76.2mm exducer...so i bet the flow is about equal. 

BTW are you coming to h2o???


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

When is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> When is it?


ummmm... THIS WEEKEND FOO!:screwy::banghead::thumbdown::what::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Meh, I thought I missed it. If it's this weekend, no. I already made plans to go out. I was hoping to take the scirocco to the event but I still can't get the oil to stop leaking so I've given up on that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Meh, I thought I missed it. If it's this weekend, no. I already made plans to go out. I was hoping to take the scirocco to the event but I still can't get the oil to stop leaking so I've given up on that.


get down there! so i can meet you and give you your ecu! :laugh:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

send it with the 20v head flange. I have a compound turbo system to build.

Now to decide. for the small charger do I want a 3071R or a small16g LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> send it with the 28v head flange. I have a compound turbo system to build.
> 
> Now to decide. for the small charger do I want a 3071R or a small16g LOL


 28v huh? sounds interesting... and you want the evo3 16g ya pansy.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

typo, my bad. My concern is the 16g compressor housing won't flow enough for compounding with the hx52. I know the .63ar 3071 housing will flow well enough. I know the small16g is a 300is hp turbo, the big 16g is a 350ish turbo (at the cost of much later spool), but what sizes are the turbine housings?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> typo, my bad. My concern is the 16g compressor housing won't flow enough for compounding with the hx52. I know the .63ar 3071 housing will flow well enough. I know the small16g is a 300is hp turbo, the big 16g is a 350ish turbo (at the cost of much later spool), but what sizes are the turbine housings?


it's a TD05H turbine...the evo3 compressor will flow enough.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know what that means.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I don't know what that means.


gOoGlE is yo friend.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I like it better when you tell me. 

It actually would be nice if you weren't the only VW guy to run a 16G.

I know I've swapped a small 16g for a 20g before and it's not too big.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Q.....

got some partz donated for the rabbit.

3.0L V6 Audi FULL LONG BLOCK MOTOR with complete harness and all.

along with motor, a BIG Holset VGT turbo. the same turbo doing WELL on the I-5 2.2L Audi motor in the Audi car.....

oh yeah, and a VEMS Ecu, too.

so you think its worth pursuing a RWD mid engine build with this stuff? or should i still go ABF clone etc?

we been doin some playin with the VGT stuff, and we have some sort of method to it. and its working....

HOLLA!!!!!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You can donate some parts to me.....

I got me the evo3 16g on the way. Time to start building.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

this is one of my friends I-5 Audi setups.....

he is the one providing me with parts for the other race car....


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

How are you controlling the vanes in the turbo or are they open all the time?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quintin what gtg are you going to I want to see your car?

For compounding setups I think the ideal setup is your small turbo should be 2/3s to 3/4 of the large turbo


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

KubotaPowered said:


> How are you controlling the vanes in the turbo or are they open all the time?


that is being done via tricking it..... i was given suggestions based on direction another guy pointed to me.

a spring and lever on the actuator. low boost, the spring tension overcomes the vanes keeping them closed. when it gets higher up, the pressure overcomes the spring tension and opens up. kind of tunable by spring tension, sort of, as well as spring position on the arm.

he said it works great......


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That's pretty interesting because the most current trend is using a 14b actuator to control the vanes and a tial 38mm to control max boost. 

Cranium you should slap a hx52 on your audi so all the garrett nut swingers will shut up


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd be willing to rent mine out.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> That's pretty interesting because the most current trend is using a 14b actuator to control the vanes and a tial 38mm to control max boost.
> 
> Cranium you should slap a hx52 on your audi so all the garrett nut swingers will shut up


i am super new to Holset stuff, have not played with anything yet. did look into a controller for the VGT but its bucks.... whats a 14b actuator? i saw locally a HE351VGT. but i dunno what one that is or if its what Derek put on his Audi....

my car right now has a Bullseye S366XL, and its plenty good i think..... trying to lift the front right tire on a launch even with AWD.... that run i went thru 3rd gear and lifted @ 1000 foot and coasted to finish. ran 10.6 @ 121 LOL with 1.59 60'. and the launch threw the car semi sideways. didnt fully straighten out and get back in the groove til the shift into 3rd.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

holy launch


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Hey guys, a few questions. I'm trying to get the miscellaneous parts for my hx35w that I don't have. Let me know if this is right:

1) oil feed

2) oil return flange (does anyone know if that will come with the bolts?)

3) oil return gasket

4) Do I need an oil restrictor for a 12v VR? Do I feed the oil from the oil filter housing? Where can I get the oil restrictor from, if I do need it, or what size / specs?

5) How long does the feed line need to be? How long does the discharge line need to be?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*edit*

just saw the part about the oil drains not being big enough. so what are people doing to correct for this?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

obdONE said:


> Hey guys, a few questions. I'm trying to get the miscellaneous parts for my hx35w that I don't have. Let me know if this is right:
> 
> 1) oil feed
> 
> ...


oil return you can use a standard garrett t3/t4 return flange available everywhere. 

oil feed= m12x1.5 ...go to a hydraulic shop that goes from m12 to 1/4npt and then an adapter that goes from 1/4npt to -4 JIC/AN (thats what i did)

you may/maynot need a restrictor. One hx35 i had didnt...then next one did.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> oil return you can use a standard garrett t3/t4 return flange available everywhere.


so you haven't noticed a problem with the return hole diameter being too small? It says 3/4" minimum. The -10 AN T3 returns are 1/2"...



[email protected] said:


> oil feed= m12x1.5 ...go to a hydraulic shop that goes from m12 to 1/4npt and then an adapter that goes from 1/4npt to -4 JIC/AN (thats what i did)


This one won't work? oil feed it's m12x1.5 on one end, -4 AN on the other.



[email protected] said:


> you may/maynot need a restrictor. One hx35 i had didnt...then next one did.


How will I determine if I need one or not? My 12v operates at about 3 bar oil pressure. So that's about 300kpa? On the first page it says between 250kpa and 500 kpa, so I should be good?


also, the text in blue in my posts are links to the products I'm talking about. :beer:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

in for info.... looking for a Hx52 for the R


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

obdONE said:


> so you haven't noticed a problem with the return hole diameter being too small? It says 3/4" minimum. The -10 AN T3 returns are 1/2"...
> 
> 
> This one won't work? oil feed it's m12x1.5 on one end, -4 AN on the other.
> ...


 no i haven't noticed problems with the smaller return. And of course that one feed fitting would work. And your oil pressure will be much higher than that at WOT...if you start smoking or noticing oil in your boost piping you probably need a restrictor.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Richard_Cranium said:


> i am super new to Holset stuff, have not played with anything yet. did look into a controller for the VGT but its bucks.... whats a 14b actuator? i saw locally a HE351VGT. but i dunno what one that is or if its what Derek put on his Audi....
> 
> my car right now has a Bullseye S366XL, and its plenty good i think..... trying to lift the front right tire on a launch even with AWD.... that run i went thru 3rd gear and lifted @ 1000 foot and coasted to finish. ran 10.6 @ 121 LOL with 1.59 60'. and the launch threw the car semi sideways. didnt fully straighten out and get back in the groove til the shift into 3rd.


That controller from Fleece Performance is big bucks, not worth it imho becuase you can accomplish 95% of what it can do using a mechanical setup, and may be more reliable/easier maintainability in the long run on a DD 

Cranium the 14b actuator is off the 1g eclipse, I believe it has a wierd bent rod but you can look it up on google images. Here is a thread that explains it a bit better http://http://www.turbotalk.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=4. The user Aero is on here as well once and a grand while and on other multiple turbo forums. I think what he did was gut out the holset controller, and on there is an arm that moves the vanes. He welded a pin onto the arm and put the eyelet from the actuator over it and used manifold pressure to control it, so that the vanes were pushed out at no boost and where pulled in at higher boost levels. 

The 14b actuator may not be the only solution though, I suppose other wg actuators with different psi settings could be used to dial in or make a boost curve how you want it, or just use a MBC

He was seeing positive manifold pressure at a low rpm, like gt28 or ko4 style boost curve. Ultimately to limit boost though he had to use a Tial because boost just kept going up (20+psi at 4k rpm iirc)

Here is another thread using the stock Holset controller using Arduino http://www.homemadeturbo.com/f7/holset-vgt-he351ve-controller-117261/index5.html 
and another one on here http://http://www.realhomemadeturbo.com/forum/index.php?topic=10007.0
If your sensitive to politically incorrect talk then dont go to the last site/link.

I just want to see you run a Holset to prove the naysayers wrong. Your the only one here on the vortex making big power and your car would be the perfect test bed to do so. A Hx52 would not be a bad place to start or even bigger. 




obdONE said:


> Hey guys, a few questions. I'm trying to get the miscellaneous parts for my hx35w that I don't have. Let me know if this is right:
> 
> 1) oil feed
> 
> ...


You can get the adapter filtting from extreme or Summit. I got mine from summit. For the drain setup I used a cummins drain tube, cut and slid (forced really) a -16 russell pro classic hose on it. Clamped the **** out of it too. I could probably hang myself from the drain line and it still wont come off. You could also weld a -16an bung onto a cummins drain tube/flange if you wanted to use AN fitings. Not sure what bolts hold the drain fitting on, but you can just as easily bring your CHRA to lowes or home depot and figure it out.

Dont plan on running the drain between the pan and the axle like the Kinetics VRT kit. You need to have a nice sweeping arc. Dont use the BFI pan either, the bung placement is a ****ing joke and a 1/2npt is too small. My drain runs under the axle. A friend of mine gave me his brand new BFI, and besides the ****ing useless small 1/2npt bung with _*female threads*_. Once you get a 1/2npt to -10an adapter Im sure the internal diameter of the drain tube is going to be a lot less than 1/2". Got under the car and determined the bung needed to be welded another inch or so over to the drivers side. Just make sure when the bung gets welded you take into consideration the pan bolts too.

I bought a 3 foot section of Russell Proflex -16an, steel -16an weld bung, and a straight -16an fitting from Summit, maybe spent 80 bucks. My feed line is an ebay special @ 36". On a vr maybe 40" max. The 44" from ATP is long enough to run around your engine bay imho.



[email protected] said:


> oil return you can use a standard garrett t3/t4 return flange available everywhere.
> 
> oil feed= m12x1.5 ...go to a hydraulic shop that goes from m12 to 1/4npt and then an adapter that goes from 1/4npt to -4 JIC/AN (thats what i did)
> 
> you may/maynot need a restrictor. One hx35 i had didnt...then next one did.





obdONE said:


> so you haven't noticed a problem with the return hole diameter being too small? It says 3/4" minimum. The -10 AN T3 returns are 1/2"...
> 
> This one won't work? oil feed it's m12x1.5 on one end, -4 AN on the other.
> 
> ...


The internal diameter of a -10 an hose is too small in my opinion. On my hx30 I'm running a -4an with the adapter and a -16an return, no restrictor. For the few minutes the car has run, no smoke. My opinion is if you have no restrictor but a huge return you will be ok.

Feed the oil from the OFH. Russell makes an inline -4an male/female fitting with a 1/8th npt port on it to screw in a guage. Just make sure the guage is after the restrictor so you know what pressures you are running
Here is the link to the adapterhttp://www.summitracing.com/search/...apters/Fitting-Size-2/minus-4-AN/?Ns=Rank|Asc


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

websaabn said:


> in for info.... looking for a Hx52 for the R


Hx52 is a big bastard, unless your looking for over 650 whp I would suggest a hx40, and since your car has a pretty bulletproof driveline (compared to my 020 lol) why not got with a hx35/40 hybrid.

Supposedly they hit like a ton of bricks and Im sure you can get a good spool with that combo.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks for the info Dave....

my Friend Derek is actually using a 351HE VGT or whatever now, he gutted the box and uses a spring. it holds the vanes closed until it spins too fast, overcoming spring tension. its pretty neat, and it works for simplicity.

he is tryin to talk me into a V6 largeport 30v motor with another of these VGT holset turbos. it would be in a rabbit and RWD, too. making it that much more fun 

here are a couple of his pix. his is Audi 20v 5cyl.



derracuda said:


> mwuhahaha, VGT is now functional 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

forgot pix


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats pretty clever of a setup I must say.

Do his vanes open all the way? Thats the only reason I would run a wg actuator over the springs. Springs would be much better otherwise IMHO


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

thanks dave and quintin for the info.

I have the oil feed adapter that came with my VF kit on the car now. I'm pretty sure it's a -4an and it has ports for my oil pressure gauges, etc. so I'm assuming that will be good for the turbo feed as well. I got the 4' line from ATP with a 90* fitting on one end and a straight on the other.

I went ahead and bought the oil return fitting that extreme psi sells, which is a -10an. I figure I'll start there and see what happens. I also bought a 45* adapter for the oil pan. I figured that would let it drain a bit more smoothly into the pan. We'll see what happens there. I am assuming that it will not be sufficient and will have to try something else...

If I do need a restrictor, which one should i get? Or are they all the same? I don't really know anything about them.

In other news, the turbo was delivered Friday, and everything else should be here by tuesday, so i should have a good start on the install by the weekend.

thanks for everyone's help. :beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

consider running a non w/g housing.

keep the sc, why not compund it for **** and giggles and see what happens


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> consider running a non w/g housing.
> 
> keep the sc, why not compund it for **** and giggles and see what happens


The internal wg is welded, so I will be running an external turbonetics. If I have problems, I will consider changing the turbine housing, but I haven't heard anyone reporting problems with a welded internal yet. 

I sold the sc already. It's a v9 anyways, so it would have caused more problems than any possible benefits. 

My buddy is building an ABA 16v with a lysholm and a 3076r, so I can get my twin charged fix from him without me having to deal with the crap storm it will lead to.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

The welded wg isn't the issue, just that if you were going use the internal wg you might have boost creep issues. Other wise you should be fine.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

that is soooo ****ing dirty richard !


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

optiks said:


> that is soooo ****ing dirty richard !


my car is the maroon one trying to pull a wheelie....

my friends car is the Zermatt silver with the hot I-5 and Holset. his car with all the pix of the actuator arm stuff....

he just dropped this off last night, wants us to do a big VGT Holset on this with RWD in my rabbit. anythings possible here....


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

you live on another planet man


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

what turbo on the silver audi?
dyno plot please?


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

holset testing original and ebay copys see vid 

http://www.holsetaftermarket.com/aftermarket/files/4_4-insist on genuine.php


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Richard_Cranium said:


> my car is the maroon one trying to pull a wheelie....
> 
> my friends car is the Zermatt silver with the hot I-5 and Holset. his car with all the pix of the actuator arm stuff....
> 
> he just dropped this off last night, wants us to do a big VGT Holset on this with RWD in my rabbit. anythings possible here....


Could probably get away with running some s4 parts on it as well, just dont do any mis shifting:laugh:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

magner said:


> holset testing original and ebay copys see vid
> 
> http://www.holsetaftermarket.com/aftermarket/files/4_4-insist on genuine.php


haha, holy sh_t. those fakies really blew up.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dayum! it did blow up! wtf


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

got back in to town last night and was finally able to take a look at this turbo. It has minimal side/side and in/out shaft play. Overall seems to be in good condition. The waste gate was welded up nicely:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

remove the silencer ring in the inlet!


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> remove the silencer ring in the inlet!


I may as well. There's not going to be a single aspect of this setup that's "quiet". 3" turbo-back with a 5" vibrant race muffler, no cat, side dump...

I'm going to have to leave the house before my son goes to sleep at night and push the car back into the driveway when I get home. gonna be nasty.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Finally got mine to run right today, took it down the road a few times too. Felt pretty good. I have to advance the timing some because it feels a bit laggy. No wheelspin in first.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

also guys if you dont plan on running a divided t3 setup...do yourselves a favor and port it to match a regular T3 gasket.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Kinda wished I thought of that before I put my hx30 on. Its an open housing but I m sure some porting would have helped.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

i get mine back from being ported today. all ports and manifolds were gasket matched as well. can't wait!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

something I found interesting today, apparently Chevrolet ran a holset at Indy http://books.google.com/books?id=y-...ved=0CEsQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=jetta gli&f=false


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It also says the buick motors suffered from niggling problems. LOL


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> It also says the buick motors suffered from niggling problems. LOL


 Was also the era of cocaine too so idk. Took the car out today to get some fuel, 8 psi feels great, definitely scoots. Kinda tough though watching the wideband, boost guage and road. Couldn't push it too hard though the aba injectors are still init. Tach isn't working either but it gets to 8psi pretty quick


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Knife-edged twin scroll:









Thanks Quntin for the idea.


Installed:









It's a big bastard! Super tight fight. Got it in there though :thumbup:


Downpipe:


















Took almost an entire day to fab this thing (t-bolts are just to hold the titanium wrap on the pipe). Still have to do the exhaust and finish up a few other things, but it will take a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

obdONE said:


> Knife-edged twin scroll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sucks you installed it already....if you look at my pics i did more than just knife edge it ....the outer edges of the ports need to be widened to to actually match a t3 flange. regardless you'll love this turbo.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

it was mildly ported, but we could have gone a bit further, honestly. The manifold was completely gasket matched though. This thing is going to rip, regardless. I'll post more when i have it.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

what exhaust housing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> what exhaust housing


thats OBVIOUSLY the 12cm housing newb!:sly::laugh:


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

*holset turbo H1C*

hey guys.. i got a holset h1c.. one of the older 8 blade twin scroll turbos.. its going to be on my vr6 this winter.. i have mild work.done to the motor.. when should i expect boost by?? anyone with experiance with a H1C and where can i find the propper fitting for the oil return


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

depends on your housing

the smallest 9cm gives instant boost on vr6
So if you have a 12cm think 3500rpm 14cm another 3800 rpm
16cm probably around 4200k


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Thats it. I'm not sure of specs how can I tell. ?

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I accidentally picked up an H1C that someone was selling under the guise of it being an HX35  I got rid of it as quick as I could. That compressor housing is just too damn small for a vr6. And the turbine is huge in comparison. I think it will be a laggy little bitch that will never flow enough air on the vr, but I could be wrong. I'm no expert...


I haven't been able to stop thinking about my port job since Quintin called me out on it, so I took it off the manifold tonight to see just how bad it is:










I'll be taking it back to get it properly ported, but it's really not that bad. I just figure I have the time, so may as well make it perfect.


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

Since this is all about twin scroll... just have an honest question
why do i see all these big turbo cars, whether vw, domestic, import (single turbo supras, turbo s2k etc) use open scroll instead of twin scroll setups? Is it really cost of turbo+manifold or is twin scroll not capable of making the same power figures as an open scroll setup? Thanks for any input


----------



## ghost of speeding-g60 (Oct 16, 2010)

Matt1023 said:


> Since this is all about twin scroll... just have an honest question
> why do i see all these big turbo cars, whether vw, domestic, import (single turbo supras, turbo s2k etc) use open scroll instead of twin scroll setups? Is it really cost of turbo+manifold or is twin scroll not capable of making the same power figures as an open scroll setup? Thanks for any input


really?

i make a little bit of power, and i run a 4cyl 20v with a T4 1.00 A/R twin scroll Bullseye S366XL.

my BASE HIT with 3rd gear and 7k rpm with only 23 psi just to baseline was over 500 AWHP, and it was rich as hell, too. (yeah its Quattro with locked diffs for 100% AWD). that was the first dyno pull on my new 2.0L stroker.










the twin setup can bring the spool on much earlier.... 

here ya go. this is a 1.9L 20v with that S366XL. 33 psi IIRC. and still, only 3rd gear pull. that dont look nice? this is 27 psi and 33 psi pulls, overlayed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Matt1023 said:


> Since this is all about twin scroll... just have an honest question
> why do i see all these big turbo cars, whether vw, domestic, import (single turbo supras, turbo s2k etc) use open scroll instead of twin scroll setups? Is it really cost of turbo+manifold or is twin scroll not capable of making the same power figures as an open scroll setup? Thanks for any input


twin-scrolls do suffer a little on the top-end compared to an equivalent open scroll. How much exactly i haven't found a true back to back dyno. Regardless...if you're a quarter mile guy/gal...twin-scroll = faster spool....and faster spool can win races. :thumbup: My reason for just going open scroll was i was too lazy to redesign my manifold. :laugh:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> twin-scrolls do suffer a little on the top-end compared to an equivalent open scroll.



How do you figure? All things considered they should flow better on the top end as well. Your equivalent volute for estimating top end would be the same as the total housing AR, not half the housing ar. ex: a 1.0 ar twin scroll would have the equal or slightly better (due to runner separation) flow as compared to a 1.0 ar open scroll but should spool similarly to, but still slightly slower than, a .50 ar open scroll.

At least that's the way it was always explained to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> How do you figure? All things considered they should flow better on the top end as well. Your equivalent volute for estimating top end would be the same as the total housing AR, not half the housing ar. ex: a 1.0 ar twin scroll would have the equal or slightly better (due to runner separation) flow as compared to a 1.0 ar open scroll but should spool similarly to, but still slightly slower than, a .50 ar open scroll.
> 
> At least that's the way it was always explained to me.


it was explained to me another way that the lower volume collector and housing becomes a little more of a choke up top when velocities increase.


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> it was explained to me another way that the lower volume collector and housing becomes a little more of a choke up top when velocities increase.



i dont notice that effect.....



> A twin scroll turbine housing uses dual side by side passages into the housing. When coupled with a pulse converter manifold that separates exhaust pulses as many crank degrees in the firing order as possible, a twin scroll or divided housing works to reduce lag, decrease exhaust manifold backpressure on the top end, reduce the potential for reversion, and increase fuel economy. The twin scroll is based off the same reasoning a tri-Y header uses: keep spent exhaust gases out of an adjacent cylinder drawing in fresh air. At high rpm on a turbo car, exhaust backpressure is usually significantly higher than atmospheric pressure, and often higher than intake manifold pressure as well. A divider between each of the two volutes allows the cylinders to expel the exhaust gases without it interfering with the fresh air for combustion. Since there are two openings, each a smaller overall volume than a single scroll design, the exhaust velocity of each pulse can be maintained. This also spins the impeller more easily because lag is a function of the scroll area. A single turbine housing opening isn't as efficient since cylinders on the exhaust stroke of the 4 stroke cycle contaminate the cylinders that are on overlap with exhaust gas. A conventional turbine housing is not as effective in using exhaust pulse energy to help spin the turbine up to speed as it does not exploit the energy contained in the pulses as well.


and:



> *A Look At Twin Scroll Turbo System Design - Divide And Conquer?*
> 
> From the May, 2009 issue of Modified Mag
> By David Pratte
> ...


http://www.modified.com/tech/modp-0906-twin-scroll-turbo-system-design/index.html


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

:beer: Looks like I'm going twin scroll.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi guys do you rate these holset turbos , i thought id try some
12cm hx35 8blade 20psi on my vr6 , evern thow it pulls its nothing exciting 
14cm hx40 7blade thow it to back of garge spooled too late on my 12v vr6 
engine spec slighty modified vr6 manifold
640cc tunie
46mm wastgate
3inch straight thew pipe
tubiler twin scroll manifold
100mm intake
8.5 .1 compression 
02m gearbox 
4wd added


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

They show very good results in a LOT of applications. And for the purchase price, they're hard to beat.

A more fair comparison is how do YOU rate it compared to OTHER TURBOS you have used? You say it spooled late? 

an 8blade hx35 flows 52 lb/min = 3071R
a 7 blade hx40 flows 69lb/min = gt35R

housings:
12 cm2 = 0.89 A/R
14 cm2 = 0.97 A/R 

Take the 7-blade hx40 compressor wheel and compressor housing, and put it on the hx35 turbine wheel/housing/cartridge. Then you'll have a .89a/r 69lb/min turbo and should be happy. Or just send both to me and I'll recycle them for you. I'll pay shipping too


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*vr6 t*

double posted


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> They show very good results in a LOT of applications. And for the purchase price, they're hard to beat.
> 
> A more fair comparison is how do YOU rate it compared to OTHER TURBOS you have used? You say it spooled late?
> 
> ...



i was just going to ask u reckon there will be any differnce in spool power by changeing the cold side to a 7blade hx40 on the 12cm t3 twinscroll , as i thought it only has 7blades so maybe worse


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Definitely. 

the 7-blade compressor blades more more air than their 8-blade companions. The swap of the hx40 cold side to the hx35 hot side is called the hx35/40. It's popular among the DSM guys.

Or like I said, pack it up and send it all to me


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

right ill go swop it over ,  ill let u know how i get on , as im sure ill have to use the hx40 core so the compressor wheel fits due to size differnce,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Definitely.
> 
> the 7-blade compressor blades more more air than their 8-blade companions. The swap of the hx40 cold side to the hx35 hot side is called the hx35/40. It's popular among the DSM guys.
> 
> Or like I said, pack it up and send it all to me


PUH-LEEEZZ, send it to me first, Pat aint gonna use it anytime soon! :sly::laugh:

Also in regards to the Hx35...yes at 20psi it's not really special. it does not begin to wake up til 25+psi... (as of last night i'm at 28~30):beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Get off my back, q

(it won't let me use all capital letters)


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

adaptorman said:


> right ill go swop it over ,  ill let u know how i get on , as im sure ill have to use the hx40 core so the compressor wheel fits due to size differnce,


I THINK (from what I recall reading) they use the same sized shaft, not that it would matter anyway.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

cheers . u carnt inter change a hx35 cold side onto a hx40 , reasons back plate is bigger on the hx40 and centre cold inpeller is bigger so dosent fit into the hx35...
hernce a hx40 centre is used and a 12/14/16cm hot side will directly bolt on , due to same inpeller size of the turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Get off my back, q
> 
> (it won't let me use all capital letters)


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> PUH-LEEEZZ, send it to me first, Pat aint gonna use it anytime soon! :sly::laugh:
> 
> Also in regards to the Hx35...yes at 20psi it's not really special. it does not begin to wake up til 25+psi... (as of last night i'm at 28~30):beer:


was told a hx35 maxed out at 35psi? ive attempted 30psi and it recked the engine rod bolts  i ithow some wossnerr pistons and sp con rods with arp 2000 bolts , bloody vrs ok when runing


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hx40 pic 








hx35 pic


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

adaptorman said:


> was told a hx35 maxed out at 35psi? ive attempted 30psi and it recked the engine rod bolts  i ithow some wossnerr pistons and sp con rods with arp 2000 bolts , bloody vrs ok when runing



Holsets are still efficient past a 3.5 PR, so yeah, about 35-40 psi.



adaptorman said:


> cheers . u carnt inter change a hx35 cold side onto a hx40 , reasons back plate is bigger on the hx40 and centre cold inpeller is bigger so dosent fit into the hx35...
> hernce a hx40 centre is used and a 12/14/16cm hot side will directly bolt on , due to same inpeller size of the turbo



Thanks for the refresher. I forgot about the back plate issue.



[email protected] said:


> if you leave one lower case letter in the mix it will do it...wierd i know. And hurry up already so we can meet somewhere half way on the highway and get a late night run in!


You know as soon as I get my crankshaft back, that thing is on the road.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Holsets are still efficient past a 3.5 PR, so yeah, about 35-40 psi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice one ill soon fid out ill tunie and wind up the boost till something blows, ps were u after a vr crank/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> You know as soon as I get my crankshaft back, that thing is on the road.


ETA?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

adaptorman said:


> nice one ill soon fid out ill tunie and wind up the boost till something blows, ps were u after a vr crank/



No, I have a TDI crank at SCCH getting knife edged and having the timing belt gear pinned on.



[email protected] said:


> ETA?


Should have been up by now but I'm not in any hurry. Had to wait for coated bearings to come in and now waiting for an arp bolt. Then that's off to the machine shop to get the grinding done, then back to me. The engine is coming out of the car today and back on a stand so i can send my other tdi crank up to get pinned as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> No, I have a TDI crank at SCCH getting knife edged and having the timing belt gear pinned on.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have been up by now but I'm not in any hurry. Had to wait for coated bearings to come in and now waiting for an arp bolt. Then that's off to the machine shop to get the grinding done, then back to me. The engine is coming out of the car today and back on a stand so i can send my other tdi crank up to get pinned as well.


 Fk you're going stroker!? 

guess i need to fast forward my plans then...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It's always been a 2.1L. I need a new crank because the machine shop that did the first crank ****ed it up and the timing gear slips +-~4 degrees. I'm tired of dealing with it. 

Now when it goes back together, depending on how much longer it takes for the crank to come back, going to get either a spare k26 I have laying around, or your hx35 LOL. Probably the later seeing how things have been going for me recently.

Now the compound set-up is something all together. I know I haven't really explained my plans to you with that, but the compound setup is an alh block, aeb head, 2.1L that's probably going to find its way in to a TT or r32 shell in the spring time.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That would be interesting compound setup, why not run a b5a4 chassis, packaging might be easier.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That's true. I thought about it before. The reason it's not on the top of my list is with a r32 (and probably tt shell) I can fab the compound set-up off of the mk4 golf and parts I have here before I get the shell and be assured it fits because of the transverse mount. 

I don't know if there's room for a compound set-up in a b5a4 chassis. I would assume so, seeing Richards bay, but we know the entire front end of his car is on rails. 










Here's how the boost logic set-up is done: 

























IIRC they use the precision equivalent of a 3071 and 35R. This is the big-boy I plan on using (next to a k26 for reference) 









I imagine something similar can be done.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

There is a 1.6td on vwdiesel.net that is triple charged, 2 turbos and one super. The turbos are compunded, there is only 1 pic of it if I find it later. Pretty slick setup anyways.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh wow. That's nuts. If you find a link, let me know. I'm looking now myself.


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

anyone have any spec on hx30? i have 2 here at my job will they work on a 12v vr6?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Padillamk4 said:


> anyone have any spec on hx30? i have 2 here at my job will they work on a 12v vr6?


 if they have the 9cm hotside....put em BOTH on :laugh:....i'm serious :sly:


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

so too small? Hot side looks larger than my t3/t4 and has divided tang


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I think the title is project jetta 200 on vwdiesel.net. 

Padilla there are 3 different sized com wheels on the hx30 afaik. Mine has a 76mm exducer and an anti surge housing. The flow map I put on the first page I think is for the one I have. The wheel size on mine sits between a gt2871 and 2876. If pushed I could see well north of 300whp.


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks dave for the response I'm not really up on the inducer exducer science yet. I'm a diesel tech by trade but we don't get that indepth. Basicly all I wanna know is if this turbo will serve as a good back up to my t3/to4e. Or should I sell it on ebay. Lol. Btw my setup will never see more than 15psi


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Holsets really sine on higher psi numbers, 15 psi is pissing into the wind on a holset. try 25+ psi. Its easy to measure the exducer and inducer. Take the compressor cover off and measure the big side of the wheel, thats the exducer. The small side is the inducer, what you see when you look in the turbo when its spinning. On the exhaust side its the exact opposite, what you look at when the turbine cover is on you see the exducer, and where the exhaust gases first hit the turbine wheel is the inducer. 

here is a vid of the triple charged diesel



 
here is a good pic of the car 


















btw its on a 2liter iirc 

I think the car is running an eaton m90 iirc. Not sure what the specs on the turbos but the car friggin moves, especially for a diesel. 

here is a good thread this guy did on compounding his dsm. evo 16g and a t4 (?) 60-1. made over 600 whp and a really good powerband 

http://http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/custom-fabrication/336541-my-compound-turbo-set-up.html 









dyno was started at ~4k rpm due to clutch issues


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> Holsets really sine on higher psi numbers, 15 psi is pissing into the wind on a holset. try 25+ psi.


 hmmmm. I too was only considering about 15psi on my setup as my engine is running stock internals. Am i going to find this setup lack-luster? I mean, 350whp @ 15psi is 350whp, right?


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

obdONE said:


> hmmmm. I too was only considering about 15psi on my setup as my engine is running stock internals. Am i going to find this setup lack-luster? I mean, 350whp @ 15psi is 350whp, right?


 X2


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

yes you are right 350whp is 350whp. If im reading the compressor maps right though, it pays big dividends in actual flow from the turbo to go from say, 15 psi to 25 psi. 

I personally would love to run big boost and make huge numbers, but it means upgrading the map sensor on my digi 1 and praying to god the 020 2y in my car doesnt disinigrate at that kind of power level. I know Jeebus on here was over 300whp on a diff'd 020


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

So long story short. "Yes". U can get. Run this turbo on a 12v. Vr6. = turbo language for dummies?:laugh: 


mine:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

You can run any turbo on any engine, most people don't understand that. The question is will the turbo do what you want? 

The hx30 on a vr6 would be annoying, probably really fast spool, aka ko3 style. My friend had a 50trim with a .63 on his vr6....ugh. no matter where your foot was on the throttle at 3k it spooled, and hit like a ton of bricks. Very annoying and he went through 3 sets of tires in 6 months. 

So yes, run both of them.


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank Dave for your help and patience. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That twin-charged looks interesting. Looks like he used almost exactly the same low and high-flow sides.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't know enough about the car to confirm that but the bottom line is the car is fuggin nuts. The bottom turbo does look a bit bigger but not by much. The guy who helped the owner build the car has done some sick **** before, as posted in that thread so I'm sure there is a reason. Besides the fact its got an eaton just incase a diesel doesn't have enough low end torque. 

Looking at that layout and the way its setup makes me think I could actually make this work on my car.....someday.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone have any experiance with ..h1c turbo ? Have one going on in the spring 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

There are 2 kinds of h1c, there is a big one and a little one, check the info on the first page.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

*h1c*

its the big one..8 pin intake and bigger exhaust houseing


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> I don't know enough about the car to confirm that but the bottom line is the car is fuggin nuts. The bottom turbo does look a bit bigger but not by much. The guy who helped the owner build the car has done some sick **** before, as posted in that thread so I'm sure there is a reason. Besides the fact its got an eaton just incase a diesel doesn't have enough low end torque.
> 
> Looking at that layout and the way its setup makes me think I could actually make this work on my car.....someday.


 Oh it's definitely possible. In the transverse set-up If you do a log-style top mount, there's room below it for the hx52 while still clearing the axle  I already scouted THAT one out. 

And I just got a hold of someone producing a twin-screw kit for the 1.8t's. I'll see if I can get something worked out there. 

Damn you - you may have just cost me another $5000 down the line.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

It is an interesting setup for sure, but with the style of mounts on my mk2 fitting a second turbo down low is going to be tight for sure. 

The only thing I wonder is if running a lysholm would cause a restriction, as I know of at least one mustang gt50 that's running a helion tt kit and they deleted the sc, and I'm pretty sure they picked up some top end power but lost on the low end.....but we are talking 500 hp, more like closer to 1000. 

Who is making the twin screw kit anyways?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Any non-clutch or non-bypassed compound charger setup will cause SOME restriction on the top end. 

d-bot is putting the kit together. I'd really like to see it with an eaton TVS for reliability, but lysholms just sound badass


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

eaton's still sound cool though


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5066830-Holset-hx30-new-never-used


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

well i wind the boost up on the 12cm hx35/40 on my vr6 turbo and it blow the steel gasket/headspacer and tuck the head with it 32psi , crank.rods,pistons ,all intact , so i dont think its recomended


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Or maybe it is  

How was the spool? lol 




Got plans for that unit now?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Or maybe it is
> 
> How was the spool? lol
> 
> ...


32psi by 48~4900 here


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Silly Quintin, you're not on an hx35/40? 

Would you bet the spacer was bad? Maybe it wasn't torqued down all the way? Maybe the head or block surface was warped? Did the head itself just lift? 

32psi shouldn't cause it to go poof and only take out just the head.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Silly Quintin, you're not on an hx35/40?


i know:banghead:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

And you're most certainly not on an equal length twin-scroll manifold mounted to a vr6.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> And you're most certainly not on an equal length twin-scroll manifold mounted to a vr6.


 oh you just had to rub it in huh?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't worry, honey - you know I'm still in 4cyl land with you.. I'm just curious what the results are for the guy with the bigger motor.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

they both spool the same as there both on 12cm t3 houseings , but i have to agree the hx40 coldside is nice ,but at 30psi the hx35 seems to die off , were the hx40 pulled clean , yet both pull fine to the limiter at 20/25psi , defo a nice upgrade 
pics off the head/gasket


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wtf happened there?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

^^^now dont you feel better!?:laugh:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi boost dave , nicely reflowed my head, gasket  ill re weld it so isnt a problem and attempt more boost


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

obdONE said:


>


 something im unsure about here, as the turbo is ported , is ur manifold also a twin scroll, if it is how will the divider flow/seal correctly, 

if ur just runing a t3 un divided manifold i carnt se how the turbo will get any extra air as the inside hasnt been touched


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

i also tryed these against the holset turbos 

gt4088 
holset hx40 
kkk27 modifyed gt35 coldside 
small switnzer 








my home mofiyed gt40 came first 
then kkk27 home mod 
holset hx40:laugh: 
pics if needed


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

adaptorman said:


> something im unsure about here, as the turbo is ported , is ur manifold also a twin scroll, if it is how will the divider flow/seal correctly,
> 
> if ur just runing a t3 un divided manifold i carnt se how the turbo will get any extra air as the inside hasnt been touched


 For undivided, it's to remove the flat spot so airflow will be less turbulant entering the turbine housing. 









from a few pages back


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Did you figure out what caused the head gasket to pop?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> ^^^now dont you feel better!?:laugh:


 Yes I do  I'll post video by the end of the day. 

My buddy was talking to someone who was running a 12cm hx35 on his 12v @ 17psi and put down 420whp. So, we're a bit concerned as I have no idea what spring is in my wg and my engine cannot handle that much power. 

Thinking of doing a wg pressure test to see where we're at so that might be the only hold up to getting this on the road today.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

obdONE said:


> Yes I do  I'll post video by the end of the day.
> 
> My buddy was talking to someone who was running a 12cm hx35 on his 12v @ 17psi and put down 420whp. So, we're a bit concerned as I have no idea what spring is in my wg and my engine cannot handle that much power.
> 
> Thinking of doing a wg pressure test to see where we're at so that might be the only hold up to getting this on the road today.


 um yes it can. Stock block VR running [email protected] all day on 20psi making 510whp. Has made TONS of passes on it.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> um yes it can. Stock block VR running [email protected] all day on 20psi making 510whp. Has made TONS of passes on it.


 sounds scary :sly: 

anyways, it's all put together and running like a champ. WG is set to 12psi, which is a good spot for me right now. pulls mean, but my reference is a supercharger, so...  feels freaking amazing though, I'm already so in love. I'll get some vids up as soon as i can, but you guys all know the drill... 

I plan to hit the rollers next weekend and see how it shakes down.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

So I'm interested, does anyone have any data on how a VGT would work on a 1.8T? Also, has anyone put any serious miles on one to see how the vanes would hold up on over the long run on a gasoline engine. I figure with a good W/M system, you can keep the EGT's around 1500F under boost. Maybe it's one of these too good to be true things, but at $250-600 for a 400+ WHP turbo that could hit full boost at 3000 RPM, I'd seriously consider trying one out.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

The van design ona holset is nothing like a garrett, as it has less moving parts and seems to be a better design. All the tsb's on the 6.7 cummins was due to ****ty programming/software by dodge that caused soot buildup and failure of thevanes. 

Around page 5 or 6 on this thread there is a link to someone using a vgt on a 1.8t in another forum. I also posted a link to a user named aero on another forum using one of his dsm. I think he was seeing positive manifold pressure well below 3000 rpm and 22 psi just over 4000 rpm. 

Adaptorman post up some pics of that gt40, i remember seeing that and was like wtf. Still pretty cool you took the initiative to do that


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

ive never had this happern before but was also about to blow over 2/5 clyinders, can only assume heat/air as it was blue , my issuise is u can buy mild steel head spacers and stainless head spacers ive never had a stainless one go , yet companys say they have heat issuises with stainless , ill not be useing a sh..te mild one again  not recomended on high boosting vr engines


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

obdONE said:


> sounds scary :sly:
> 
> anyways, it's all put together and running like a champ. WG is set to 12psi, which is a good spot for me right now. pulls mean, but my reference is a supercharger, so...  feels freaking amazing though, I'm already so in love. I'll get some vids up as soon as i can, but you guys all know the drill...
> 
> I plan to hit the rollers next weekend and see how it shakes down.


 keep us posted ,, as i usely run 20psi daily in my mk1 golf 4wd,46mm wastegate,but mine dosent seem fast , unless its me just justed to it :laugh:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

decided to give mine a quick port out on the holset too 








then as this manifold was a t4 decided to grind the 12mm flange out and make a twinscroll divider 








as a fair amount of steel came out tbh ,, wheather it may make any differnce im unsure


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> The van design ona holset is nothing like a garrett, as it has less moving parts and seems to be a better design. All the tsb's on the 6.7 cummins was due to ****ty programming/software by dodge that caused soot buildup and failure of thevanes.
> 
> Around page 5 or 6 on this thread there is a link to someone using a vgt on a 1.8t in another forum. I also posted a link to a user named aero on another forum using one of his dsm. I think he was seeing positive manifold pressure well below 3000 rpm and 22 psi just over 4000 rpm.
> 
> Adaptorman post up some pics of that gt40, i remember seeing that and was like wtf. Still pretty cool you took the initiative to do that


 dont laugh , but its the best boost powerd turbo ive ever used , insane


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

the **** man? Was that stick welded?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Adaptorman your a sick bastard....enough said. Props to you for having the balls to cut up a perfectly good turbo and make it how you want. 

Patt you should look up adaptorman's build thread on his truck. His fab work, ingenuity and everything else is no joke. I think he is on engine #5 due to insistance on running 30psi on stock engines 

I took my 16v out again today,unfortunately when the turbo starts going on full boil its leaning out. I really need to stop being lazy and install the dsm 450's so I can rip on it.


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

i was gonna post those pix of his homemade twinscroll, but i forgot where they were.

and FYI, he also hand cut his own head spacer too


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

lol no mig welded  ive had it glowing with no cracks or blowing issuises , spooled very well , with no surge ,,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Adaptorman your a sick bastard....enough said. Props to you for having the balls to cut up a perfectly good turbo and make it how you want.
> 
> Patt you should look up adaptorman's build thread on his truck. His fab work, ingenuity and everything else is no joke. I think he is on engine #5 due to insistance on running 30psi on stock engines
> 
> I took my 16v out again today,unfortunately when the turbo starts going on full boil its leaning out. I really need to stop being lazy and install the dsm 450's so I can rip on it.


 
pmsl , was only a bit of fun idea tbh dave, but like most things seemed to work pritty well , ps dave little tip if ur runing learn on ur boost what fuel reg are you runing i.e 3bar, then add a 4bar , will give you extra fuel , (ie i run stock 3bar 560cc and fitted a 4 bar fuel reg which theres enoegh fuel for 640cc keeping afr at 11.5afr at 30psi ,or modify some injectors to suite,,, 4clyinder engines are more stable then vr6 lumps  
ps if u fancy re welding it few remains ur welcome


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

newto20v said:


> i was gonna post those pix of his homemade twinscroll, but i forgot where they were.
> 
> and FYI, he also hand cut his own head spacer too


  

ive made a few ,inletmanifolds 12v x2 /24v x1/ x3 exhuast manifolds and yes chuffing buying headspacers just make one  you mean this one


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That's awesome. I don't think I'd run my own head spacer - that takes balls that I don't have.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm running stock 19lb injectors due to my laziness. I don't think a 4 bar will cut it lol. 

So adaptorman how fast can you swap out a motor on your truck?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

long as its flat/holes algine and use copper sealer you wount have a problem , as i removed my homemade 1/5mm spacer to drop compression to 2.5mm mild steel and it blow the spacer , cheep steels that companys sell , so ill refit my homemade one  i know it holds


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

19lb erm there are a bit small , check which one u have fitted , or useing a riseing rate fuel reg , i have one kicking around in the garage ,u will find by removeing the vacum pipe ull have a solid 3bar , orpiped in around 2.5bar on idiol , if thats what u have fitted , bang a bigger one in ,, cheeper option ,,


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

adaptorman said:


> dont laugh , but its the best boost powerd turbo ive ever used , insane


 Wa wa we wa, very nice, I like!!!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

adaptorman said:


> 19lb erm there are a bit small , check which one u have fitted , or useing a riseing rate fuel reg , i have one kicking around in the garage ,u will find by removeing the vacum pipe ull have a solid 3bar , orpiped in around 2.5bar on idiol , if thats what u have fitted , bang a bigger one in ,, cheeper option ,,



I have the bigger injectors just never installed them. I'm using digifant 1 on my car that I'm tuning myself, and since I've never tuned efi I figured starting with the stock injectors would be better, then install the 450cc injectors.

I was going to install them today but discovered my new/used/recently rebuilt alternator is junk, so tuning a car with crappy voltage is a bad idea.

Adaptorman do you have to re torque the head with a spacer after a few heat cycles?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi dave whether its useing a spacer or not , i always re torque mine when engines up to tempture , i have a few pics of my holset hx35/40 upgrade too guys so ill add them in a bit


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

pics of my 12cm hx35 converted hx40 coldside 
first remove hx35 houseing and compressor wheel








pic of both hx35/hx40 compressor houseings and wheels








then i slightly machinced inner lip so the hx40 compressor wheel will fit








fits a treat
















heres a pic of a hx40 houseing with a hx35 compressor to show the size differce








notice differnce the hx35 8 blade compressor wheel on the top of the7 blade hx40 , differnert angle of the finsyet suposely flow better








just rewelded the head and strip clyinder head and re skim it ,


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

adaptorman dot give a fawk about valve seats and loosening them


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

What makes you say that? And what did you do now to need another username?


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> What makes you say that? And what did you do now to need another username?


hmmmm. i defend my knowledge to the point it gets me in trouble.  (which reminds me, i got a pot to stir)

this....

and about the seats? when i had a repair like this, the machine shop that took the surface back down to flat changed that seat as they were afraid it could have loosened up some from the heat of welding the repair. i trust them, they know what they are about. and judging by the looks of things, he didnt even remove the valve to weld. not saying its bad, its his and he is free to do with it as he pleases. hell, he is bad assed enough to hand cut a head spacer out of regular flat(ish) stock, and run it with success (*ish pertaining to the fact that unless its milled or ground (precision ground) flat, it aint flat flat.). he's got more cojones than i do in that respect. and RE; turbos and wheel swapping. i dunno how he is re-balancing those things @ >100k RPM, which is where a turbo spins at.... but more power to him, he is the ULTIMATE junkyard DIY guy for sure. nothing but respect for him and his intestinal fortitude to do what he does.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

edited


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

edited miss understood


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

adaptorman said:


> hi dave dont worry , everyone has there own love or hate veiws, but personaly , mine work,


you misunderstand me...... obviously. here is what i said;




newto20v said:


> he's got more cojones than i do in that respect.
> 
> but more power to him, he is the ULTIMATE junkyard DIY guy for sure.
> 
> nothing but respect for him and his intestinal fortitude to do what he does.


nowhere do i detect nor did i imply hate to you or what you do or feel comfortable doing. i like the fact that someone is willing to go that far outside the stereotypical "box", adaptorman, really.... i couldnt do it.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Me either. I don't have the money to throw around doing DIY stuff and breaking parts on a regular basis.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just gave the holset a smooth look ,while i make another spacer


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

wow you have alot of patience to do that!


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

passed 10mins on


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Me either. I don't have the money to throw around doing DIY stuff and breaking parts on a regular basis.


i get a lot of scrap free stainless/alloy/mild steel etc, parts only break with lifting boost


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That thread was amusing cranium.....

Im not sure how he is balancing them to be honest, but I do know turbo rebuilders dont spin them to 100k to balance them either. On his hybrid setup its probably a necessity to do so, but on a standard over haul if its done right you could probably get away with not doing it. Im sure the outside diameter of the wheels also has something to do with it too.

My buddy's dad rebuilt his ko3s at home on his dining room table, and 50k chipped miles later its still going strong.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> That thread was amusing cranium.....
> 
> Im not sure how he is balancing them to be honest, but I do know turbo rebuilders dont spin them to 100k to balance them either. On his hybrid setup its probably a necessity to do so, but on a standard over haul if its done right you could probably get away with not doing it. Im sure the outside diameter of the wheels also has something to do with it too.
> 
> My buddy's dad rebuilt his ko3s at home on his dining room table, and 50k chipped miles later its still going strong.


hi dave a know of a fair amount who have simpley marked the compressor wheel and removed , rebuilt without any problems, but because ive used a slightly bigger front compressor wheel , i had to have it balanced , which has been done , if i was useing the oringal front turbine , i wouldnt have personaly have botherd , just a simple mark and replace this therd i think theres a bit of allsorts added :laugh:

ps if anyone knows if a hx50/52/55 coldside can be adaptord let me know , as i think ive dropped on one which may possibly be a hx55 ,(i might need to pop a hole in the bonnett to fit it:laugh


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

you just dont stop lol. An hx55 will for sure blow the rods out a stock motor at 30 psi. Civic i put up on the first page broke 700 whp on one of those


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

There are no adapters to put the 50/55/52 on to the 40 or 35 shaft, or the other way around. The smallest housing for this turbo is a twin scroll 16cm.

55's seem to usually be 18, 22, or 26cm housings. 

52 is the gravy with it's shiny billet wheel and 90lbs of flow


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

christ, mines runing sp conrods,arp bolts,wossnerr pistons, so assuming may hold , ill keep an eye out for one to adapt


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

i do have 12/14cm t3 compressor houseings as the 12,14,16cm use the same size wheel, i pref the 12cm on the vr6 for spool rate, 14cm not too bad but 4200rpm is a little late formy likeing,
, ill keep an eye out for a cheepish hx50/52/55 something could be adapterd im sure


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

the t3 housings are probably too small, considering it's a t4 1.13a/r, not a t3 1.13a/r. hx35 and hx40 are all t3 housings.

50s and 55's seem to go for 500's IIRC on ebay. I picked up a new 52 for 500 there. Normally new 52's are in the 1k range. IIRc only the 52 has the billet wheel.

You'll probably end up having to hack the **** out of the housing. At least use flux core this time or at the very least spray mig


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> the t3 housings are probably too small, considering it's a t4 1.13a/r, not a t3 1.13a/r. hx35 and hx40 are all t3 housings.
> 
> 50s and 55's seem to go for 500's IIRC on ebay. I picked up a new 52 for 500 there. Normally new 52's are in the 1k range. IIRc only the 52 has the billet wheel.
> 
> You'll probably end up having to hack the **** out of the housing. At least use flux core this time or at the very least spray mig


righto evern thow ive had no probs with it , ps what is spray mig?ps found a hx55 yes ur right its on a t4 flange


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> At least use flux core this time or at the very least spray mig


ummmm:facepalm:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Q, you're going to face palm using a proven stronger process for something that goes through a crazy amount heat cycles? If I HAD to mig a turbine housing, I wouldn't consider using a process that didn't use spray transfer.

Short circuit mig uses low heat and the wire melts from it actually shorting out with the base metal
Globular transfer mig is what is typically used. Wire melts from the heat of the arc in giant puddles and is thrown at base metal
Spray mig uses high heat (>22v IIRC), 98/2 gas, and basically vaporizes the filler wire and forces that towards the metal. The oxygen gives you a deeper penetration. 

Short circuit and globular transfer process don't penetrate very well. That's why they're not as strong.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Q, you're going to face palm using a proven stronger process for something that goes through a crazy amount heat cycles? If I HAD to mig a turbine housing, I wouldn't consider using a process that didn't use spray transfer.
> 
> Short circuit mig uses low heat and the wire melts from it actually shorting out with the base metal
> Globular transfer mig is what is typically used. Wire melts from the heat of the arc in giant puddles and is thrown at base metal
> ...


i'm well aware as to what spray transfer is. I've even utilized it a few times in this hydrogen reformer plant i worked in. For a cast turbine housing however. it is not _necessary_.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I really wouldn't trust it on that but then again, you know me: overkill everything.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I really wouldn't trust it on that but then again, you know me: overkill everything.


cheers i understand ur point , little off the subject , i also tig cast and stainless which again isnt recomended as it cools it cracks, but mine hasnt
quick pic


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

aww you do all this and are afraid to use a big fountain head acetylene torch and oven?:laugh:

Back on topic!


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

anything can be made to be welded without problems ,, try stainless and alloy
holset testing this week so see how things go


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Stainless and alloy? You mean like inconels and monels or ss to other types of metals? pssh i've done all that.

Are you testing the 55 now or still the 35/40?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> aww you do all this and are afraid to use a big fountain head acetylene torch and oven?:laugh:
> 
> Back on topic!


it's called a rose bud! get it right


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

whatever


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Cast and SS*



adaptorman said:


> i also tig cast and stainless which again isnt recomended as it cools it cracks, but mine hasnt
> quick pic



Got something very similar on my Mk4 and it's held up just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Stainless and alloy? You mean like inconels and monels or ss to other types of metals? pssh i've done all that.
> 
> Are you testing the 55 now or still the 35/40?


engine wont be back together as yet , but yes ill be testing the 12cm hx35/40 cold side to see if theres any spool rate differnces with this idea,
no i ment i fuse stainless and alloy together  something a lot of people dont know , but u may do


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> aww you do all this and are afraid to use a big fountain head acetylene torch and oven?:laugh:
> 
> Back on topic!


it was oxy and propane not aceylence , overn isnt needed , (dont think the wife be happy with kitchin filled with oil fumes and seeing a head sat in it :laugh:


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

Which Holset would you guys run for 600+bhp?

We are looking to build a 24v VR6 engine for a track/rally sprint car and want a true 600bhp. I was originally thinking HX40 with 30+psi but also have thoughts of HX52, but where would that spool?


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

there is a vid of a vr6 with a hx52 on the first page of this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Properly sized hx35 could get you close.


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

Being a track car I don't want to be killing an HX35 to get there, would rather lose a little in spool and give everything an easier time with less boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

30psi tonight with this nice cold weather....3rd gear pull...i thought it felt slow....then i realized i was spining! :laugh: Pat....you're gonna love this turbo


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

from today:






all in all, not a bad day. I ran it without really adjusting my tune from the supercharger, so there's a lot of room for improvement. I think I can get at least another 50whp out of it on the same boost level.

Dynojet SAE corrected 305whp / 286tq @ 15psi and a slipping stock clutch. was about 325 uncorrected.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That looks really good - amazing spool up. Stock displacement 12v? What boost level?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> That looks really good - amazing spool up. Stock displacement 12v? What boost level?


Yes it's a completely stock 12v. No head work, no nothing. Only thing I have done to the engine is lower compression to 8.5:1 with a spacer, which is the only time the head has ever even been off.

It's running 15-16psi right now. When I get the clutch installed (I have a clutchnet disc and PP sitting in my living room right now) I will throw on my home-brew boost controller too and maybe go as high as 20psi on the stock block. Dunno yet though. 

My tune needs to be remapped also, that's why I think i didn't make more power than I did. Timing and fuel were still mostly from the supercharger with small tweaks only. Blower was only running 11-12psi if I was lucky, so there's about 3psi of manifold pressure in my map at the top end that has not been tuned yet.

Did you like the charge pipe blowing off at the end of the video? :laugh: worm gear clamps couldn't cut it...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Here's a better quality video. the other one was just for ****s and giggles; just to see the pipe blow off.






i yelled out "325" as that's what the number was before they corrected it.


and here's a shot of the setup:


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice to see a dyno buddy what size hotside is on your hx35 ? is you car obd1 c2 36# ???


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

ade007 said:


> nice to see a dyno buddy what size hotside is on your hx35 ? is you car obd1 c2 36# ???


its the 12cm turbine housing, so what's that, .89 A/R?

originally it was obd1, it's on Megasquirt now with a 2.5 bar map sensor and 42# injectors.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i was running megsquirt with the hx35 12cm a few years back and i was boost creeping to 27psi with it with 4 bar mapdaddy fitted to ms1 v3 how does your timing look i was running this timing with high octane fuel and had no problems at all ?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

nice video  is it ms1 megasquirt or ms2 , as my engine loom was obd1 ,then just made a plug and play loom to save chopping vr loom, tink ive mapping or fueling problems or possible f..ked injectors , looks like ill have start from scratch with a fresh based file and msq , ps noticed ur runing stock coilpack too,, great videos


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

ade007 said:


> how does your timing look i was running this timing with high octane fuel and had no problems at all ?


its not quite that aggressive, but it still needs to be tweaked. when it was on the blower, I was running 36* advance. haha. crazy stuff. I'm hoping to make the turbo do more of the work this time around than the engine. I would much rather blow it than the motor...

what kind of power did you make with that map?





adaptorman said:


> nice video  is it ms1 megasquirt or ms2 , as my engine loom was obd1 ,then just made a plug and play loom to save chopping vr loom, tink ive mapping or fueling problems or possible f..ked injectors , looks like ill have start from scratch with a fresh based file and msq , ps noticed ur runing stock coilpack too,, great videos


Mine is MS1 v3.57 I bought it from need_a_vr6 along with his first plug and play harness. works so great, I'm glad I grabbed it. I was going to go with Lugtronic before I found this.

glad you enjoyed the videos :laugh:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

i know i'm totally bogarting this thread right now, but here's another video. great exhaust sound and a fireball to boot! :laugh:


Original Video - More videos at TinyPic

we don't have a lot of big power dubs in Houston, so these kids were all excited  That's why there's so many videos (local club dyno day)...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

arsome it made my laugh ,i wish people here were the same in u.k  mines the ms2 ms unit,i also have the ms3x ,ith yuko coils etc ,just never botherd to fit it tbh, yearh remember seeing it for sale on vortex, paul is one great guy and also very helpfull,with tuning ms units, we ought to do another therd and pop all the engine spec msq files to compaire data logs too a little one here of mine
this was on 530cc injectors 4bar r32 hybrid set up(2.8 block/r32head,around 20psi runing on a 14cm holset hx40


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Glad the MS is working for you. Get some air flow to that IC! That Todd BogeVR6's old one?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

adaptorman said:


> we ought to do another therd and pop all the engine spec msq files to compaire data logs too


that's not a bad idea! I don't have mine handy at the moment, but I'll try to get something up soon.




need_a_VR6 said:


> Glad the MS is working for you. Get some air flow to that IC! That Todd BogeVR6's old one?


 Hey Paul. Yes, it's working great. I've got a fan under the core that is pulling air through it and I will be cutting louvers in the hood soon, when the car goes to paint.

yeah, i think it's Todd's. We talked about this long ago. I may have outgrown this intercooler. If I come across a nice air-to-water, I might have to pick it up.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I think we did. Watch those intake temps, but that turbo will actually make less heat with more boost.. so crank it up!


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I think we did. Watch those intake temps, but that turbo will actually make less heat with more boost.. so crank it up!


after 3 runs with little air flow on the core, intake temps were at 70*C, so not great, but also not bad. Driving on the highway, they cooled down to 40*C. I think it will be even better once I cut the louvers.

The most I will run is 20psi on this thing. I feel even that is really pushing it on a stock 124,000 mile block. I think there is still a lot of improvement to be had in the tune even at current boost though, so there will be much more to come!


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

therd just gets better by the post  what turbo ru runing pal


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*Holset newb questions*

Hey guys since there seems to be a lot of activity in here and knowledgeable people I figured I would post up.

So I've been doing a lot of reading/researching of the Holsets and i am definitely impressed! So i've decided to try and source one for my mk4 R.

So far as goal I'm looking to get 400awhp with approx 10-12PSI since I can achieve that with only a headspacer and no other motor work.  Other have achieved this goal and that PSI level with a gt35 .82 or 1.06 A/R and been very happy with it.

So from what I've come to understand I'm looking at either an hx35 or h1c. This is where I'm looking for advice mainly. Suggestions of one over the other? And also any small details such as A/R housing or trims.

Whatever advice or info you can provide would be awesome. Thanks guys. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

we should possibly have another thread that states ppls set-up using a holset i.e: motor, which turbo, est power, spool rpm. 

it would be a really nice guide for ppl looking to go the holset route. Like myself and Im sure there are many others that just arent sure which turbo would work for their power goals.

just my $0.02


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

lil_kano said:


> Hey guys since there seems to be a lot of activity in here and knowledgeable people I figured I would post up.
> 
> So I've been doing a lot of reading/researching of the Holsets and i am definitely impressed! So i've decided to try and source one for my mk4 R.
> 
> ...


There is info on the first page regarding those 2 turbos. There is a 7 or 8 blade hx35, and 2 different h1c's. One is from an intercooled cummins and a non intercooled one.



V-TEC this!!! said:


> we should possibly have another thread that states ppls set-up using a holset i.e: motor, which turbo, est power, spool rpm.
> 
> it would be a really nice guide for ppl looking to go the holset route. Like myself and Im sure there are many others that just arent sure which turbo would work for their power goals.
> 
> just my $0.02


Tried that but it didn't work. Regardless this thread is filled with a ton of info and little garbage. 

This last weekend I put my dsm 450's with digi 1, honda resistor box. Injectors no one said would fit and I think I'm the only one sofar who has ran low zinjectors with digi. Still have to tune it but weather has slowed me down.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Is everyone having too much fun with their Holset to be in here posting? :laugh: I drove my car to Dallas and back last weekend (roughly 10 hrs of driving) with not a single problem. Thing is solid as a rock!


----------



## volks09 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thought this might be useful

6 cm2 = 0.41 A/R
7 cm2 = 0.49 A/R
8 cm2 = 0.57 A/R
9 cm2 = 0.65 A/R
10 cm2 = 0.73 A/R
11 cm2 = 0.81 A/R
12 cm2 = 0.89 A/R 
14 cm2 = 0.97 A/R 
15 cm2 = 1.05 A/R 
16 cm2 = 1.13 A/R 
17 cm2 = 1.29 A/R 
19 cm2 = 1.37 A/R


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

obdONE said:


> Is everyone having too much fun with their Holset to be in here posting? :laugh: I drove my car to Dallas and back last weekend (roughly 10 hrs of driving) with not a single problem. Thing is solid as a rock!


I'm not having fun watching mine sit in the driveway! Waiting to finish up charge pipes and the intake manifold, and it should be on the road after that. Hopefully I'll get to drive her before winter! Very similar setup to yours, OBD1 with C2 36#, 8.5:1 spacer, Frozenboost air to water setup, and custom "medium" runner intake.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

obdONE said:


> Is everyone having too much fun with their Holset to be in here posting? :laugh: I drove my car to Dallas and back last weekend (roughly 10 hrs of driving) with not a single problem. Thing is solid as a rock!


I keep running into stupid issues. Brakes are a little ****ed up right now on my mk2, and not grinding the lip on the compressor discharging I think has come back to haunt my ass. I saw 2 psi the other day at 4k rpm, when I should be seeing 10 or so by 3k. I have seen 10 psi before but I ran out of fuel pretty fast running 19lb injectors. 

I would fix it but hx30's are a bitch to fix an issue like that. There is a giant c clip that holds the compressor cover on that really sucks to put back on.

Tuning is also an issue. The way digifant 1 is setup from the factory I need a $85 adapter from germany and a $175 emulator from moates to be able to tune live. Right now I'm just burning chips. I think its gonna have enough fuel under boost but part throttle driveability sucks. Its bucking farting and burping like mad due to being lean. I just need to richen it up there and I should be ok.

On a positive note digi 1 and dsm injectors seem to be working fine, haven't blown the injector driver yet in the ecu.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

i'm enjoying my new found traction loss in 3rd :laugh:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Dave, why not switch to MS? You can get an ecu premade for like $300. It would solve all your problems. I think...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I have one lol, ms1 v2.2. Im just stubborn really. I wanted to play with digi 1 a bit, since i figured it would be a good system when Im programing it to learn on. 

I may install it sooner than planned due to not being able to live tune the car. The car is some what driveable, but low rpm/low vac load is terrible right now. When it comes time to burn chips its just a crap shoot as where on the fuel map to adjust. 

There is some cool stuff I can do with digi 1 though that i havent done yet, like dual chips with one setup for anti lag, race fuel or whatever I want.

The only thing that really irritates me is the stupid map sensor being limited to 15 psi.

MS kind of intimidates me, but not as much as before from all that I have learned about digi 1. this will seem stupid, but the biggest thing that confuses me is setting the timing to be in snyc with ms. Ive always set my timing by ear, even with the digi 1. Its pretty damn close, no knock under load and its pretty responsive


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> There is some cool stuff I can do with digi 1 though that i havent done yet, like dual chips with one setup for anti lag, race fuel or whatever I want.
> 
> *you can run dual fuel tables in MS to do the same thing *
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I know all this about ms. Ive read the megamanual a few times myself. On a dizzy car like mine you have to set the dizzy using a timing light and some trigger angle bull**** on megatune or whatever program is run. your car has a crank pos. sensor which is fixed so it makes setup much easier. the 16v i have does not have this.

To add insult to injury the ms i have came from a friend running the same identical setup i am. :banghead: and the car ran ok, if not a bit rich.

Once im done messing with digi 1, the ms will go in. Digi 1 is capable of great things lol, I just think the ability for people like myself to tune it on my own came too late with the advent of systems like ms, or off the shelf chip tunes such as c2 etc.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I gotcha, makes sense. Sorry if it seems like I'm butting into a subject you obviously already know more about than me. Im just a true believer in MS and hate to see ppl having troubles. I had every problem under the sun when I was running c2 chips etc. I replaced every sensor in my car at Chris's suggestion and my driveability was still complete ass. From the first moment I turned the key after the MS went on, all my troubles have melted away. My car drives smoother now than it did when I was NA with a p-chip. Anyways have fun with it!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Around here inspections are an issue so you have to be careful. I can vouch for their obd2 software, my buddy's vrt ran better on obd2 42lb file than it did on the stock obd1 software.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Made myself a boost leak tester the other day, discovered my injectors are leakingat the base where they go into the intake manifold. I'm going to ******* engineer it and double up on the orings, should seal at that point. The dsm injectors fit close but not good enough.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> Made myself a boost leak tester the other day, discovered my injectors are leakingat the base where they go into the intake manifold. I'm going to ******* engineer it and double up on the orings, should seal at that point. The dsm injectors fit close but not good enough.


i just saw someplace selling injector spacers the other day. hmmmm who was it...


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

obdONE said:


> i just saw someplace selling injector spacers the other day. hmmmm who was it...


wtf? you manage to get vortex with that apple telephone from the Caribbean?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

AAdontworkx3 said:


> wtf? you manage to get vortex with that apple telephone from the Caribbean?


haha, I could, actually, but it would cost me $20.00 per MB


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

AAdontworkx3 said:


> wtf? you manage to get vortex with that apple telephone from the Caribbean?


Huh? I'm lost.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

obdONE said:


> i just saw someplace selling injector spacers the other day. hmmmm who was it...


its usually anyone that sells 1.8t stuff. They would not work on my car anyways i dont think. I was also thinking the dsm grommets that come on the injectors stock. The orings are a bit more accesible to me than dsm ****, so im going to go that route and see what happens.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> Huh? I'm lost.


don't worry about him. he's just making fun of me for checking vortex while i'm on vacation in Jamaica (he's jealous)...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

obdONE said:


> don't worry about him. he's just making fun of me for checking vortex while i'm on vacation in Jamaica (he's jealous)...


Where in Jamaica are you? I went there a few years back on a cruise. I went to Ocho Rios and Jimmy Buffett's Margheritaville. Those Jamaicans can roll spliffs like no other:laugh:


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm jealous too. I'm in Germany with the snow rite now.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

You have the autobahn, quit whining:laugh:


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> You have the autobahn, quit whining:laugh:


Ok. Ur rite. The bahn is a great thing. I have been on the bahn and have taken several cars to nearly 300 KPH. I love it because I can drive fast just about everyday. It has some speed limits but many place are speed limit free. 

Here is a short video of my on the bahn with a friend in my BMW 128 a couple months ago! 

150MPH!

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1490568669501

Hope the link works. I cannot check this at work. 

Where are you located Dave? 

Im planning on a turbo for my VR in the summer and I am really liking this Holset thread! 

Just a little difficult to get some of the parts from the USA sometimes.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm in rhode island, east coast usa.

Check ebay in the us, there are always a few for sale. I got my hx30w for about 250 usd, freshly rebuilt.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm actually American. I'm a soldier stationed in Darmstadt which in 20 min south of Frankfurt. Never been to rhode island. Im from Columbus Ohio. Just trying to piece together a healthy 250-300 hp holset vr via USPS.... eBay/online suppliers. Don't wanna buy much from German suppliers because the costs are outrageous and then the exchange rate!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Since your stationed out there wouldn't you be able to get euro stuff sent back with you?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> Where in Jamaica are you? I went there a few years back on a cruise. I went to Ocho Rios and Jimmy Buffett's Margheritaville. Those Jamaicans can roll spliffs like no other:laugh:


I was just outside Ocho Rios. It was pretty amazing. I'm back in the states now though... Back to work! (and I mean back to work on my car. who gives a f_ck about my job...)


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Im pretty close to ordering an ms harness from diy. Anyone know if there are any pipes out there premade with a 3/8th bung on it. I just need it for an iat sensor.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

had an hx35 on my old 1.8t set up









then i sold the shell to a friend and swapped in a vrt with an hx52









he's still gettin seat time to get a good 1/4 on it but it did trap 125mph with 10psi 1-2, 17psi 3rd, and 20psi 4th:thumbup:

both turbos were $150 each, found them used on ebay in great shape:thumbup:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

i believe i met your friend at h2o. is it in a golf?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

yea red/black


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

hyperformancevw said:


> yea red/black


was a cool car, i saw it :thumbup:

but he has some serious misconceptions about the weight of his car :laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I thought mk2 were super light till i put my helios on a scale. 2790 lbs, had a bunch of **** it in though and one person. Id estimate around 2675 to 2700lbs with me in it and 1/2 tank of fuel.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

he was claiming 2000lbs with him in it :laugh:


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

its prob about 2300 with him in it. there is nothing in the car anymore the dash is just there for looks. last time i weighed the car with my BT 1.8t, it was 2150 with me in it and since then we took some stuff out and added a vr6, plus he weighs more than me so there is the difference


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Mine was a full interior, no ac and my car has abs. I'm sure its back to where it was now due to the turbo system now that I think about it. I have a spare abs pump, and that thing has gotta weigh 40lbs without fluid in it.


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*HX52 Spool*

When does the HX-52 spool on the VR6 and also what exhaust housing is it running?


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

Would anyone Stateside be willing to help me source a Holset?

Anything I find in New Zealand is either stupidly overpriced or completely wrong configuration. :banghead:

I am looking for an HX40 or HX40W with ideally a 14cm2 rear side.

Also looking for an HX52 with 16cm2 rear side.

If anyone can find one and is willing to help, please get in touch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

barrygti said:


> Would anyone Stateside be willing to help me source a Holset?
> 
> Anything I find in New Zealand is either stupidly overpriced or completely wrong configuration. :banghead:
> 
> ...


i know of a hx52 for sale but it has the 19cm hotside....


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

19cm2 

Would be way too big for my 12v, I think. 

Thanks all the same.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a NIB hx52 with a 16cm divided but you ain't getting it 

Keep an eye out on US Ebay. They pop up new from time to time on there in the 500-700 range. If you find one, I can ship it out for you.


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks, will see what I can find, most people don't want to even consider sending overseas and price it way out of reach.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I have a NIB hx52 with a 16cm divided but you ain't getting it
> 
> Keep an eye out on US Ebay. They pop up new from time to time on there in the 500-700 range. If you find one, I can ship it out for you.


:thumbup: mine was $600 brand new


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

hyperformancevw said:


> had an hx35 on my old 1.8t set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any more info on that hx52 setup on the golf? Injector size? Turbine A/R? Where does she start to spool? More pics? Specifically downpipe and wastegate plumbing. Where did you source your flange? I have an HX50, AWIC, some of my plumbing,4" MAF, ATP manifold...expecting a few goodies under the tree...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

MK2TDI said:


> Any more info on that hx52 setup on the golf? Injector size? Turbine A/R? Where does she start to spool? More pics? Specifically downpipe and wastegate plumbing. Where did you source your flange? I have an HX50, AWIC, some of my plumbing,4" MAF, ATP manifold...expecting a few goodies under the tree...


more pictures:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ll-the-love-shown-mk2-vrt-hx52&highlight=hx52
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4634366-holset-hx52-anyone-done-it&highlight=hx52

videos:


hyperformancevw said:


> 3-4 pull
> 
> 
> 
> ...




full boost on the VR @ 4500


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

looking for some help guys, looking to replace the T3 on my tdi with a hx20 - hx25 cant find one anywhere:banghead: anyone know what they came on?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ebay is really only going to be your only option on this, Ive seen only one hx25 in the last year. Call goldfarb and associates, they may be able to help you but I cannot think of anything that was commercially available that had one.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

ive a t3 14cm holset hotside with the wastegate welded shut (can be un welded if needed, perfect working order before removed (which was off a hx40w turbo ,
and will include a brand new 2.5 bolt on vband which bolts directly on the rear of this houseing
, im the u.k sure unsure what shipping would be im looking for a decent offer ,
no pms please 

also as new cold side hx35 includes snail and turbine again these are basicly new 
was going to save but decided if i go bigger id go for another gt40 or hx52 
if i get this ecu issiuse sorted
can add pics if anyones seroiusly instrested


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Pulled my motor sunday to paint the bay (doing a full color change) and install the built o2a I just bought. Peloquin + clutchnet stage 3 + o2j gears and 3.67 r/p = finally being able to harness all the hx35's power. Can't wait to have it all back together.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

websaabn said:


> looking for some help guys, looking to replace the T3 on my tdi with a hx20 - hx25 cant find one anywhere:banghead: anyone know what they came on?


Try looking at the Cummins 4BT 3.9 liter 4 cylinder diesel.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

KubotaPowered said:


> Try looking at the Cummins 4BT 3.9 liter 4 cylinder diesel.


Wrong. Pretty sure they only came with the hx30


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

yea i think a 30 will be too big, looking for 25 psi by 2500 RPM


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

a guy in europe, poland to be exact was running a hx29 or something like that and made 180whp at 29psi. Dont quote me on it, this was at least 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

i thought it was hx20-25-27-30?


----------



## E U RO C R A P 87 (Oct 3, 2007)

*HI*

I WANT TO PUT A HX40 ON MY 16V, I JUST BOUGTH MEGASQUIRT AND DEKAS 630CC IM ABOUT TO BUILD A RAMHORN 3 QUESTION 

ITS A HX40 TO BIG? 
WATH SCHEDULE TO USE ON THE RAMHORN 10 OR 40 AN 1 1/2 OR 1 1/4 SIZE? 
WOULD A 39MM PRECISION WASTEGATE BE TO SMALL FO THE HX40 

BEEN READING A LOT AND JUST GOT MY SELF CONFUSED!!:banghead: 

THANKS !


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

8 blade hx40 can do 500whp 
7 and 6 blade hx40 can do mid 600's 

10mm is what most use 

depends on what boost pressure and power levels you're going for.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## boostenthusiest (Dec 28, 2010)

E U RO C R A P 87 said:


> I WANT TO PUT A HX40 ON MY 16V, I JUST BOUGTH MEGASQUIRT AND DEKAS 630CC IM ABOUT TO BUILD A RAMHORN 3 QUESTION
> 
> ITS A HX40 TO BIG?
> WATH SCHEDULE TO USE ON THE RAMHORN 10 OR 40 AN 1 1/2 OR 1 1/4 SIZE?
> ...


 ok very new to VWs so your saying the 16v heads flow enough to spool those huge hx35 turbos???wow I was planning on building a modest hybrid but screw that.


----------



## E U RO C R A P 87 (Oct 3, 2007)

*HI!*

Yes its been done many times on 16v, check Daves 2.0 8v it has a holset hx35 on it, and yes it will flow probably at 3800 stock16v head. remember you will need bigger injectors etc etc. im hopping to revit to 9000 with some head worck e85 all forged and cams will see, gathering some parts to start building. 





:thumbup:


----------



## andres360 (Feb 11, 2007)

i ran a holset hybrid hx35/40 on my mk4 gti with the stock head and was really pleased with the results, 2.0 16v heads flow more air than the standard 20v head.....holsets are awesome reliable turbos and i will use one on my next project


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

What kind of power where you making and what was the lag like with the hybrid?
I have been throwing around the idea of a hx35/40 for a built aba/16v.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Two good Holsets on eBay right now.

HX35: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180623023570&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT









HX40: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260733652253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm game

here's a few pics of my setup

























I'm going to be running the same injection system at Dave926 - Emulated Digi1.... There's a few tricks I'll use in order to get the fueling I want....

more of the build happening here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5130726-So-here-we-go....


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

^^^ That's cool. I've got a buddy currently building a twin charged ABA 16v, using a 3076R and Lysholm. He'll be running it off MS.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

hmm, The more I read this thread, the more I want to grab a 7 blade hx40.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Finally fixed what I think was the last of my problems. I start to spool at around 3200 or so in third, hit 8 psi by 3700-3800. Does this seem right for a 1.8l? Anyways it feels great, but its not what I expected.

Last turbo car I drove (1.8t does not count) was a vr6 turbo, and when it hit boost it was quite violent. This is smooth, no major torque spike when the boost hits. Anyways I have no way to datalog, and no emulator so its a bit of a guessing game.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just bought an hx52 w/ 11cm, weird -t3~ish exhaust housing. The thing is huge, but I'm curious how it will spool w/ the small housing. Its not ideally what I want, or plan to run for any length of time but for 100 bucks, its def worth trying out. Once I get it installed I'll post up some results here. :thumbup: Should be interesting..maybe I'll see boost by 5k :laugh:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

im still runing a 12cm hx40 holset on my vr6 turbo ,and runing 30psi very nice until it blow the short runner so hadto use 8mm heattreated unsureof bhp , but ive used afew tyres and lost afew mk4 golf cv joints , otherthen this rather chuffed with howit goes
pop








3rd attempt 8mm alloy heat treated 







bingo holding 30psi
lastist engine shot







evern thow its runing well i personaly wont to start


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

HX52 build: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4616015-Das-build-thread-./page25

Just figured I'd post it up here, I'll be modifying the hotside, similar to what Adaptorman did, but I will not be making it smaller. The Holset came with a divided t3(sort of) 11cm housing, so I'll be getting rid of the divider & weird t3 flange and porting/smoothing the housing slighty. Also grabbed a 3" vband for it. When I'm done it'll be an open, small t4 setup. (then ceramic coating inside & out.)  Should spool up pretty quick.


----------



## SinCityRado (Mar 7, 2011)

Figured i would chime in. There is a lot of correct info on this thread, it's good to see that the majority know what they are talking about. 

I have an HX35, it came off of my 2001 Cummins, in order to make more than 488whp on my truck I had to go bigger. It's freshly rebuilt so that is what will be going on my vr6. 

HX turbos, imho, are a fantastic turbo not just a cheap option to a Garrett. 

I do see a lot of people making reference to max boost numbers, so what I wanted to add was this: 

Boost/psi not just a result of what the turbo can develope but also of the amount of restriction in the complete FI system. 90 degree bends, FMIC, piping diameter, and the king of restrictions...............the head! 

Turbo maps rate a specific spool on the amount of air it can efficiently move, it rates that in pounds per hour. 

If you take a specific turbo at a specific rpm, it will flow X lbs/hr through a system. Based on the restrictions in that system it will flow X @ Ypsi. Changes in the restrictions of the system will raise or lower your psi. Basically, it can be misleading to state that you are trying to reach a specific psi in your FI system, ultimately you are after a high flowing, low restriction FI system. 

The reason I mention that is that I read some members where seeing high boost numbers but not seeing a high whp number. 


Keep you piping setup as straight and as minimal as possible, pnp all flanges and your head and you will have a very efficient FI system.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Happy to report that after installing megsquirt and getting the car driveable, I break into boost (1-4psi) with half throttle at 2300 rpm according to my logs 

Not bad for a 44lb min turbo


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

HX30?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes, 3in inlet with anti surge comp housing. 










After setting it all up and installing the motor in the car I realized I never ground the lip off the comp. housing discharge. I managed to snugly get a 2.5" coupler on it and so far it hasnt leaked. 

Right now I got a boost leak that shows itself after a few psi that I need to fix. Otherwise this thing sounds like a big rig even with little pressure on the throttle, and at WFO is shrieks like a jetliner.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

T4 flange getting welded on shortly.:thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

holy crap Mike! That thing is enormous! Your hood going to close with it in there? :laugh: 

mine's still at paint, but getting close:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Id like to see how thats gonna fit in the bay. Nothing like stuffing 10lbs of **** in a 5lb bag.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Its more accurately like 10 lbs of sht in a 8.5 lb bag. I did get it to bolt up today. not perfect yet, but its getting there.


Paint is coming along nicely sir :beer:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Damn that thing looks beastly! :thumbup: 


I still haven't gotten to drive it with your o2a yet :facepalm:


----------



## E U RO C R A P 87 (Oct 3, 2007)

HI DAVE! 

If im not mistaking you have a 2.0 16v rigth? if so are you are running stock ? 

im waiting for my block to arrive from the machining an then will have to waith $$$$ for the build on forged internals,:thumbup: so i want to give it a try with my hx35 12cm on the one i already have double head gasket arp studs and i want to start the tune in my megasquirt and some dekas 630cc that i already have, do you think it will take 10 psi on stock 


thanks!!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

obdONE said:


> Damn that thing looks beastly! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten to drive it with your o2a yet :facepalm:


 
It def is a monster. No worries man, I'm in the same boat as you.. I just got my 02m back a few weeks ago, Its become furniture in my kitchen. My girl has gotten over being mad about its location haha, she now just steps over it..similar to a pair of shoes er something. I won this round.:laugh:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> I won this round.:laugh:


 it doesn't happen often... live it up! :beer: 


went out to the paint shop today and got a lot done with the re-assemble. I'm pretty impressed actually: 

























































I might get to give that holset a workout again one of these days :facepalm:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Looking for an hx30 or equivalent for a friend's g60 build. anyone have a line on one? 

First page says the H1C is a later model of the hx35 with the same characteristics, but all the H1C I have come across have vastly different physical dimensions. I can't see them as being the same. Also, HX30 and H1C both came on the 3.9L 4BT engine, so why would cummins start putting a larger "hx35 type" turbo on the same engine? Doesn't make sense.

someone help a brother out.

Also, anyone have alternative suggestions for a good cheap turbo for a g60 build, if I can't get my hands on an hx30?


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Paint looks good man:thumbup:

To add to this thread, I scrapped the atp mani and did a twinscroll, it allows the hx52 to sit much more comfortably. I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

anybody know how fast a hy35 will spool on a 1.8T, looking to put on on my car with a 11cm housing, anybody got any ideas on spool ??


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Where did you find an hy35 with an 11cm housing? The only ones I've ever seen have been 9cm. The turbine wheel is a good bit smaller than the HX35's, which comes in 12cm and up.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

i just figured i could stick a 11cm housing on it, 9 would be good to i got to call goldfarb and see what they got in stock for some cores, if i can get a 7 blade compressor, im just looking to make like 350whp only got revo 550 ecu, im just tired of the small ko4 crap need the upgrade lol


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Where can I get a bep .70 housing?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Search around in the DSM forums, there might be a user or two selling one. But truth be told, most of the time once those guys get one, they dont get rid of them

Any particular reason you feel the need for .70 housing?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I was thinking of going with an hx35 on my aba.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

just stick with the stock holset housing, and if isnt what you want then go from there


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Trust me I love the power they put down, and what I've seen from the_q_jet its amazing. But simplicity is just not there. Not saying the gt3076r is going to be simple to modify into my set up. But this little build needs to be done before 7/30. And I still have a lot of parts to get. If I go with an hx35 its gonna be something like this.

Hx35
Ramhorn manifold
Sri
New piping
Clutch net clutch
LSD for my 020
Wideband
New wastegate.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

HX52, Twinscroll manifold, 11cm housing with t4 divided flange, and dual wastegates. :thumbup: lots of welding, but finally done.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

sh_t yeah mike! looks bad ass! your tranny has been tearing up the streets down here :thumbup:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks man, Can't wait to get it on the road! 

Glad you are happy with the trans, Hank is a hell of a guy. :thumbup:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok made my mind up buying a holset hx35 my second garrett 50 trim went bad again so now its holset time


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone want to go super big :laugh:

HX-83
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hols...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been running my hx35 for about a week know i love it.The one question i have about the stock exhaust housing i been looking at non wastegated housing like the 16cm housing will this make it spool a little faster or? I just want to spool a little faster on this turbo and info would be helpful some links to some sites that sells the housing 

http://www.alligatorperformance.com...e-housing-fits-8893-dodge-cummins-p-7196.html


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Nobody has tried a diffrent exhaust housing for the hx35?Well here is some pics of my holset runing on cis-e on 18 psi for know some pics 




























vid of idle


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

Dasbeast please tell me you cleaned the spatter out of the exhuast housing before you reassembled. if any one of those balls of metal flake off and go throught the turbine, at spool speeds, it could very well break the vanes.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

lol No, I left it all in there for ****s n giggles.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> lol No, I left it all in there for ****s n giggles.


Ok well for ****s and giggles is it running yet?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Figured I would add some oil pressure data, since that's the only gripe with holsets. It really pays off to have a huge -16an drain.

1.8l 16v, unknown mileage.
Pennzoil 5w-40 Non synthetic
-4an feed, 36". Fed off the front low pressure oil switch.
-16an drain between routed between firewall and axle

About 12-15psi when warm at idle
65 to 70psi at 6000rpm.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a sparr hx35 12cm twinscroll turbine housing?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

What happened to your people inhaler?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Its still here. Nub has my hx35/40 and I want to see if the local machine shop can get the 12cm hx35 housing to fit on the hx52.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I am buying a new housing for my holset so my old one I will sell cheap.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Are you getting the .55 or .70? The 70 is a real nice unit.

And let me know when you're ready.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Any one know the diffrence in spool between hx35 and the hy35 causing i found one for trade any info would be great.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Its still here. Nub has my hx35/40 and I want to see if the local machine shop can get the 12cm hx35 housing to fit on the hx52.


I would be concerned about possible compressor surge, especially with only running a 2l. What happened to running compunds?



vwturbofox said:


> Any one know the diffrence in spool between hx35 and the hy35 causing i found one for trade any info would be great.


Probably a few hundred rpm at best.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The HY35 turbine (to my knowledge) only comes in one variety. It's a 9cm (.65 a/r) housing and the wheel is 65mm inducer, 51.25mm exducer. The HY35 comes with a 7-blade 60lb/min compressor

The HX35 turbine comes in two varieties, a 10 and 12 blade version. The 12 blade is 70mm inducer, 57mm exducer. I don't have a 10 blade to measure, but I would assume they're the same. I've seen hx35s in single or twin scroll. The 12-blade twin scroll appears to be far more common. The HX35 compressor comes in 7 or 8 blades. 8 Blade is 52 lb/min and the 7 is 60lb/min (the same blade as the hy35).

General rules of thumb:
The smaller the turbine housing ar, the faster the spool.
The more turbine blades, the faster the spool.
The more compressor blades, the faster the spool.
The smaller the turbine wheel, the faster the spool.
The smaller the compressor wheel, the faster the spool.

So, the 8-blade compressor, 12-blade turbine hx35 should spool slightly slower than the hy35. On a twin-scroll manifold, they should spool the same. The 7-blade hx35 would be slightly slower than that.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> I would be concerned about possible compressor surge, especially with only running a 2l. What happened to running compunds?


I'll see what the machinist say. If they can do it, then just a twin-scroll 12cm. If not. We'll see. That's on hold again anyway until I get the 1.8t swap in to that damn Scirocco, as well as work on a whole host of other peoples cars. That and I want to see what IE has in store with their aluminum rods.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Im not a fan of aluminum rods, I get the impression that while they can hold retarded amounts of power it very easy to spin bearings. Not a street friendly setup thats for sure.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh no doubt. He already said at 600chp he's having bearing problems on #4 IIRC. We'll see what he comes up with though. Looking at the cams, it should be a pretty damn good product.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

I just picked up hy35 paid 350 he also threw a nice intercooler and a greddy bov with the deal.im sure the spool time would have to be 500 rpms better but I will find out soon.


----------



## -03 tq (Jul 25, 2009)

*hx35 1.8t*

Here is my DD b6 1.8t with hx35w 54/60 #12, 38port, na cams, big port head, 70mm mb tb, 8.5 wiseco, Divided manifold(id38mm), wrc style intake mani++ At this poin t tune was not final and some internal wg leaking cos it wasnt welded. needs more fuel at top.




















Same engine and parts but with small port head:









Heres my b5 TimeAttack car with hx35super 54/60 #12. Makes solid power but gets heat soaked for some reason. 1.4bar absolute max Hoped I could run +2bar of boost, maybe cams and w/m will help me to sort it out. IATs were +50c. Everything is same parts as my DD except oem pistons and 33mm ID manifold.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Very nice:laugh::laugh:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

My hy35 is done and it is way better then my hx35 builds boost way faster I would say 800 rpm diffrence or better.much better fit for my 8v it spools the same as my big 50 trim but feels stronger


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Any one need a holset hx35 i have mine for sale check my link 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5352077-Holset-turbo-Hx35-for-sale&p=72358115#post72358115


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

vwturbofox said:


> My hy35 is done and it is way better then my hx35 builds boost way faster I would say 800 rpm diffrence or better.much better fit for my 8v it spools the same as my big 50 trim but feels stronger


lol it should. It's only flows 10lbs more.


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Its still here. Nub has my hx35/40 and I want to see if the local machine shop can get the 12cm hx35 housing to fit on the hx52.


I would keep the 16cm on the 52 as it's not a bad spooler with the billet comp. wheel.. You can always run a quick spool valve, but a 12cm would choke that turbo and hold it back. ever considered the hx40 pro? I have an extra 12cm hsg if you're still looking for one. Shoot me a pm
..


----------



## VR6T-Rex (May 6, 2003)

Just bought an 8blade Hx40w, will post pictures once it arrives. Slowly piecing together my own kit.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> What happened to your people inhaler?


 http://s384.photobucket.com/albums/oo289/rado5690/?action=view&current=corradomovie.mp4


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

12cm on a hx40 is different than a 12cm on an hx52. It would translate to something much smaller and choke it. On the 52 you can get a factory 11cm housing like mine (11cm in regard to the the hx52) but its nowhere near a bolt on situation. The 16cm is pretty damn big, it starts spooling around 3k, BUT it bolts right on. I'll post up actual results when I get my car on the road, I'm shooting for full boost around 3500rpm. (22psi) Setup is billet wheel 52, 11cm housing and twinscroll manifold.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> 12cm on a hx40 is different than a 12cm on an hx52. It would translate to something much smaller and choke it. On the 52 you can get a factory 11cm housing like mine (11cm in regard to the the hx52) but its nowhere near a bolt on situation. The 16cm is pretty damn big, it starts spooling around 3k, BUT it bolts right on. I'll post up actual results when I get my car on the road, I'm shooting for full boost around 3500rpm. (22psi) Setup is billet wheel 52, 11cm housing and twinscroll manifold.


 And a broken trans at 3600 lol


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I think those DDS stage 3 axles can take it. Lookin mean mike. Can't wait for a dyno vid on that beast so we can really hear the turbo sing. 




I know I've been saying I'm almost done for some time now, but I actually believe it now. MSD conversion is done, electrical problems are solved. I'm ready to test and tune again now. I too should have a dyno before too long. Check out my build for more up to the minute updates.


----------



## VR6T-Rex (May 6, 2003)

Well I got my HX40W Holset in the mail today from ebay and good news is its a real Holset and has no shaft play, bad news is its huge ...19cm hot side :banghead: Got it for a decent price, so my question for the guru's out here (car in question is a VR6) 

1. Try to swap exhaust housing for a smaller one. 
2. Sell it and buy another one 
3. **** it, throw on head gasket/head studs and crank boost up 

Other note is that its a 8 blade compressor


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Id say run it, see how you like it then go from there. That is a pretty big ass housing.


----------



## VR6T-Rex (May 6, 2003)

Dave926 said:


> Id say run it, see how you like it then go from there. That is a pretty big ass housing.


 Ya I was thinking the same thing, just looks like i'll need to install an Electric Cutout valve for the exhaust to help the thing breath.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

john, I'd say your bigger problem with that turbo and housing is that you are not going to be able to use a cast manifold anymore (ebay, atp, etc.) as it won't clear the firewall and rain tray lip. You're going to have to have a tubular manifold welded up. Good thing and bad thing here: good because you can make a twinscroll manifold and really take advantage of that turbo; bad because it's gonna cost. 

If I'm wrong, then great, but I don't think I am.


----------



## VR6T-Rex (May 6, 2003)

obdONE said:


> john, I'd say your bigger problem with that turbo and housing is that you are not going to be able to use a cast manifold anymore (ebay, atp, etc.) as it won't clear the firewall and rain tray lip. You're going to have to have a tubular manifold welded up. Good thing and bad thing here: good because you can make a twinscroll manifold and really take advantage of that turbo; bad because it's gonna cost.
> 
> If I'm wrong, then great, but I don't think I am.


 C2motorsports sales them for $399.00 , you think I would be able to find someone to fab one for cheaper ?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

absolutely not, but the c2 design is a bit strange with it attaching to the stock manifolds, I assume you've seen it. I actually don't know if it would allow you to fit that turbo any better, but I've never done it either, so who knows. 

I would send a PM to TIGninja - http://forums.vwvortex.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=524048 

as he has done some pretty impressive manifolds from what I've seen: 



TIGninja said:


> Here is one I did for a hatch not long ago. I like this design (sorry about your thread bro,your build is bad ass. I like the lugtronic and E85).


----------



## VR6T-Rex (May 6, 2003)

Thanks for the information :beer: Can anyone confirm that the a Hx40w with 19cm Turbine Housing will not clear fire wall/rain tray on a log manifold ? I know I have seen plenty of tight fitting setups with those , so it would not surprise me if it doesnt fit.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

VR6T-Rex said:


> will not clear fire wall/rain tray on a log manifold ?


 log manifold might make someone assume you're talking about the intake manifold. More precisely we're talking about an ATP cast 12v manifold, or ebay knockoff.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> And a broken trans at 3600 lol


 The 02m will do just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6T-Rex (May 6, 2003)

Was going to start porting the exhaust side tonight, I should also grind off the lip at the end of compressor ... yes ?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

VR6T-Rex said:


> Was going to start porting the exhaust side tonight, I should also grind off the lip at the end of compressor ... yes ?


 glad you found a nice holset. Now are talking the lip that connects to your intercooler piping if so dont grind it all the way grap a coupling and grind it down just so it fits snug dont grind it down all the way that lip helps hold it on thats what i did with my two holsets.


----------



## VR6T-Rex (May 6, 2003)

vwturbofox said:


> glad you found a nice holset. Now are talking the lip that connects to your intercooler piping if so dont grind it all the way grap a coupling and grind it down just so it fits snug dont grind it down all the way that lip helps hold it on thats what i did with my two holsets.


 Yep thats what I was talking about, thanks for the info.


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

upside-down turbo pics ftw.. has now been clocked and mounted proper lol, 8 blade hx35 12^ exhaust


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> The 02m will do just fine. :thumbup:


 Good thinking. 

The c2 setup is way overpriced, you could build that **** with some flanges, mild steel and ceramic coating for half that price. 

There was a user on here named vr6chris that ran a similar setup like that to over 500whp.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

My car is FINALLY back on the road with what seems to be all issues taken care of! I got to drive it for a few hours last night and it feels amazing. I'm running at 10psi right now, which is nothing special, but with the front mount on there it feels a lot faster than it was at 16psi when it only put down 305 whp. I'm running the same tune too. Next step is to up the boost to 18psi and retune. Then throw it on the dyno and see where we're at. My goal is to have a great running, drivable car, that is as close to efficient as possible while remaining with my current hardware setup. If that yields 350whp, that's great. 380 even better. 400, you get the idea.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Good thinking.
> 
> The c2 setup is way overpriced, you could build that **** with some flanges, mild steel and ceramic coating for half that price.
> 
> There was a user on here named vr6chris that ran a similar setup like that to over 500whp.


 True. If you have a welder and decent skills you can make a nice mani for pretty cheap. 

I saved the Jig I made for my manifold/turbo placement, so if someone is wanting to do a custom mani on a mk3/corrado, I have no prob lending it out. :thumbup: its not just for a hx52, it will work with any t4 turbo up to the 52 in size.


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Could one of you Holset geniuses help ID the turbo I just bought?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5370477-What-turbo-is-this-(Holset-content-inside)

Thanks!


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

my holset build is coming along..


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

does anyone know where i can find a hx40 vband dp flange in stainless?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

look on ebay :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ive only seen them for hx35's so you might need a custom piece. Why not use the one it comes with?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Ive only seen them for hx35's so you might need a custom piece. Why not use the one it comes with?


it didnt come with one and ebay only has mild steel


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

my2000APB said:


> it didnt come with one and ebay only has mild steel


http://www.mandrel-bends.com/catalo...-103/?osCsid=7a33163a67ade2484970fd9919540476

There you go.

Anyone who is looking for fab suppliers, read this:

http://competitiondiesel.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95962


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

dodger21 said:


> http://www.mandrel-bends.com/catalo...-103/?osCsid=7a33163a67ade2484970fd9919540476
> 
> There you go.
> 
> ...


is not a standard vband flange so the columbia ones wont work


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I thought I was one of the only ones on vortex running a holset....I guess i was wrong! The Vid im posting a link too is a stock 1.8t with a nice 4 into 1 manifold with an hy35, on 26 psi it made 348 whp and 278 ftlbs of torque. 2 dyno pulls later the engine blew (melted piston) which i believe was from the hotside being to small and me being greedy for more power. So I put together another 1.8t (aeb same as the first) with I.E rods and qed purple cams and a 8 blade hx35 with 12cm housing. I feel that the hx35 is a much better turbo and feels much stronger then the hy35 on the same boost. GREAT thread BTW!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADs49TKfa9U


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

C2 #42 
Hx35w 
8.5 to 1 cr
Hoping to see 350whp at 15-17 psi.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

what u put that little turbo on there for man lol, looks good though


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha I'm sure I'll go bigger once I find a block to play with. This setup would be fun on the coupe!


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

350whp on that setup should be no problem. Only restrictor might be that small front mount but maybe not. Good luck.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah it was really cheap so ill just get a good core if that's the case.
Just got this in the mail...









Now on to brake some gears i guess


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

i got a cx racing bar and plate core 28x9x2.75 for $75 bux. no need to spend lots of money. but yes, definitely run it and see what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

A2TDI said:


> Well I thought I was one of the only ones on vortex running a holset....I guess i was wrong! The Vid im posting a link too is a stock 1.8t with a nice 4 into 1 manifold with an hy35, on 26 psi it made 348 whp and 278 ftlbs of torque. 2 dyno pulls later the engine blew (melted piston) which i believe was from the hotside being to small and me being greedy for more power. So I put together another 1.8t (aeb same as the first) with I.E rods and qed purple cams and a 8 blade hx35 with 12cm housing. I feel that the hx35 is a much better turbo and feels much stronger then the hy35 on the same boost. GREAT thread BTW!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADs49TKfa9U


HY and HX are the same compressor side, the Y has a 9cm exhaust and the X has 12cm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

ok i can help my self 

my cummins/holset turbo 

it's a T46 it came off a cummins 855 diesel motor 
i was going to compound a 12v cummins with it but lost the deal on the truck


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Officially drove the hx52 Corrado today. That is one mean turbo. The onset of power is very, very smooth. It sounds pretty bad ass too. 

Ill have to get a video up soon.


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

my hy why was a 7 blade 60 lb per hr compressor wheel...my hx is a 8 blade 52lb per hour compressor.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Officially drove the hx52 Corrado today. That is one mean turbo. The onset of power is very, very smooth. It sounds pretty bad ass too.
> 
> Ill have to get a video up soon.



Yeessss!! :thumbup:


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

does anyone know what size the v-band for the hx35 is? (I'm sure a few other holsets share the same size v-band...)

I keep hearing 2.75" getting mentioned but if I have to have a downpipe made, I'd like to be for certain. I measured the outer diameter and inner diameter of the v-band and the ID is pretty close to 2.75... 

any suggestions? anyone else have something fit?


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's the video. Took my girl for a 2-3 gear pull at 25psi. Yes my windshield is smashed in :thumbdown:.

[video]http://s384.photobucket.com/albums/oo289/rado5690/?action=view&current=MOV04808.mp4[/video]


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweeeet!!!

Got love that sound when it spools up :thumbup:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ya, Its much louder in person, the turbo drowns out everything. def way too big for a vr6 if you like fast response lol. I may get another housing to modify and make a bit smaller (providing I can find one). 

If I can get it to spool about 700rpm earlier that would be great. Im sure porting the 
head, dp and manifolds will cut spool time a bit, also might switch to 3.5" exhaust. For now I need to focus on finishing the body/paint. When that's done I'll mess with the turbo setup some more and post my results. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I can't wait to go for a ride in this thing. Mike, who cares if your car is even in primer, it will be the fastest Corrado there.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sounds sick!! 








Got mine up and running but keep getting a camshaft positioning code so I'm guessing it's timing...
Just won't go past 3000 rpm without that code and it just falling on it's face...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

BellCityDubber said:


> does anyone know what size the v-band for the hx35 is? (I'm sure a few other holsets share the same size v-band...)
> 
> I keep hearing 2.75" getting mentioned but if I have to have a downpipe made, I'd like to be for certain. I measured the outer diameter and inner diameter of the v-band and the ID is pretty close to 2.75...
> 
> any suggestions? anyone else have something fit?


It's something like 2.75"

My suggestion to you, is to have a 3" downpipe made, then weld a 3" v-band flange to the turbine outlet. That's what I did and it works GREAT!


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Here's the video. Took my girl for a 2-3 gear pull at 25psi. Yes my windshield is smashed in :thumbdown:.
> 
> [video]http://s384.photobucket.com/albums/oo289/rado5690/?action=view&current=MOV04808.mp4[/video]


awesome work Mike. Sounds super mean.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Found this HX30 for a friend, but wanted to double check on that exhaust housing. I'm pretty sure that's standard for an hx30, but I'm not as familiar with them. This would be for a transverse 1.8t.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that turbo is clean :thumbup:


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

obdONE said:


> It's something like 2.75"
> 
> My suggestion to you, is to have a 3" downpipe made, then weld a 3" v-band flange to the turbine outlet. That's what I did and it works GREAT!


Yeah, I think I may have to go that route anyways. The holset v-bands I hear are specifically unique to holset. But with the greater desire to have a larger exhaust diameter, I may have to go that route if I have the additional space.

in my travels on the interwebs I have seen some weld-on 3" diameter flanges, and even a hx35-hx40 v-band adapter... but chances are I'll have to go with something a little more custom.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

ok guys....so I am piecing together a setup and am really considering a HX35........but I don't want the 12cm housing. I'd like to try to find a 9cm housing without a internal wastegate. I keep reading about aftermarket housings but don't seem to be able to find anyone that sells them. Any ideas on locating a smaller housing? 

This will be going on a built ABA btw.....


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

obdONE said:


> Found this HX30 for a friend, but wanted to double check on that exhaust housing. I'm pretty sure that's standard for an hx30, but I'm not as familiar with them. This would be for a transverse 1.8t.


Pretty sure that's an hx30, the smaller of the 2 sizes. I think I put a link up on the first page to verify, if not ill check later



BellCityDubber said:


> Yeah, I think I may have to go that route anyways. The holset v-bands I hear are specifically unique to holset. But with the greater desire to have a larger exhaust diameter, I may have to go that route if I have the additional space.
> 
> in my travels on the interwebs I have seen some weld-on 3" diameter flanges, and even a hx35-hx40 v-band adapter... but chances are I'll have to go with something a little more custom.


They are funny sizes, usually a few tenths off. Siliconeintakes.com has measurements on all their vband items, so just match it up to the closest one and you should begood to go. Clampco if you google them will make custom sized ones if you want. 



Eganx said:


> ok guys....so I am piecing together a setup and am really considering a HX35........but I don't want the 12cm housing. I'd like to try to find a 9cm housing without a internal wastegate. I keep reading about aftermarket housings but don't seem to be able to find anyone that sells them. Any ideas on locating a smaller housing?
> 
> This will be going on a built ABA btw.....



I think the smallest non wg housing is a 12cm, and the only 9cm ones are a hy35 but they are not compatible with the hx turbos. If you want that small of a housing I think bullseye might be the way to go.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep. The smallest non-vgt housing is 12cm. I posted, I think one page back, the actual dimensions of the hx35 and hy35 turbine blades. For a 4 cylinder, there's no reason to use the hx over the hy if you are using the OE housings unless you are doing twin scroll. That's the only case id say to use the hx with OE housing. Vr6 is a different story.

You can still find .55 housing (Mitsubishi flanged) and .70 housings (t3 flanged), but neither are internal wastegate. Try Tims turbos, gpopshop, or the dsmtuners classifides

It might be possible to have the hy35 housing machined for the hx turbine.


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> They are funny sizes, usually a few tenths off. Siliconeintakes.com has measurements on all their vband items, so just match it up to the closest one and you should begood to go. Clampco if you google them will make custom sized ones if you want.


Thanks Dave!


I've used SI.com before for a few of my couplers and the like. I wasn't aware they had v-band clamps as well. On their site in the product description they say that the clamping force on the outer diameter of the band is anywhere from 2.99" to 3.31" 

I'm pretty sure the OD of the holset flange is just over 3 inches but definitely NOT larger than 3.25" but my other concern is the mating flange for the downpipe. If I go with a 2.5" ID vband then it may introduce a slight slight restriction in flow, which isn't my biggest concern. What I am worried a bit about is if a 2.5" vband and a 2.75" vband, when mated... will allow for movement within the clamp when connected?

Or would it be more beneficial to go to a 3" on the downpipe side?

I dont have ANY experience when using V-band clamps and I really hate doing exhaust work....


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

^^^ like i said man, buy a paired 3" v-band and clamp kit from si.com or 034 or atp or vibrant or whoever. weld the 3" flange to the outside of the turbine outlet. run a bead inside and outside the flange. done. no room for leaks or worry. this is the absolute best way to do it.





Dave926 said:


> Pretty sure that's an hx30, the smaller of the 2 sizes. I think I put a link up on the first page to verify, if not ill check later


 Dave, I looked on the front page again and you have a compressor map for the hx30e, which is internally gated. this hx30 is obviously not, so i'm assuming different characteristics. Do you think the one that I posted would be a good match for a 1.8t? Shooting for 300whp with wiggle room for boost-boredom :laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Yep. The smallest non-vgt housing is 12cm. I posted, I think one page back, the actual dimensions of the hx35 and hy35 turbine blades. For a 4 cylinder, there's no reason to use the hx over the hy if you are using the OE housings unless you are doing twin scroll. That's the only case id say to use the hx with OE housing. Vr6 is a different story.
> 
> You can still find .55 housing (Mitsubishi flanged) and .70 housings (t3 flanged), but neither are internal wastegate. Try Tims turbos, gpopshop, or the dsmtuners classifides
> 
> It might be possible to have the hy35 housing machined for the hx turbine.


Problem is one of the uses bolts to attach the exhaust housing to the chra, while the other uses a vband. Not worth the hassle imho.



BellCityDubber said:


> Thanks Dave!
> 
> 
> I've used SI.com before for a few of my couplers and the like. I wasn't aware they had v-band clamps as well. On their site in the product description they say that the clamping force on the outer diameter of the band is anywhere from 2.99" to 3.31"
> ...


Problem isn't the diameter on the vband its the width of the "v". That's why they fit funny. I used the stock 1/2 of the v with one from si.com. While it seals fine, its a bitch to put together.



obdONE said:


> ^^^ like i said man, buy a paired 3" v-band and clamp kit from si.com or 034 or atp or vibrant or whoever. weld the 3" flange to the outside of the turbine outlet. run a bead inside and outside the flange. done. no room for leaks or worry. this is the absolute best way to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are 2 hx30's from what I've found. I think that map is for the bigger of the 2, which is on my car. The exducer on my compressor wheel is in the 70mm range, maybe a 73?. Its only a smidge smaller than the hx35.

G60scuzzz used the smaller one on his in a much less than ideal setup and made about 300whp @ 24psi. With a more fficient head and setup there should be abit more power available.

That "e" at the end I think designates what options where installed on the turbo, and has nothing to do with the compressor capabilities.


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

obdONE said:


> ^^^ like i said man, buy a paired 3" v-band and clamp kit from si.com or 034 or atp or vibrant or whoever. weld the 3" flange to the outside of the turbine outlet. run a bead inside and outside the flange. done. no room for leaks or worry. this is the absolute best way to do it.


what? like weld the 3" vband to the existing 2.7" vband on the holset outlet flange?

Yeah... I would change the whole flange to a 3" v-banded 5 bolt, but I'm really on a tight budget with getting married and all. trying to explain to the wife why I dropped that kinda cash would result in death or bloody dismemberment...



Dave926 said:


> Problem isn't the diameter on the vband its the width of the "v". That's why they fit funny. I used the stock 1/2 of the v with one from si.com. While it seals fine, its a bitch to put together.


So with the pitch of the angle on the "V" it's a little too wide for the clamp - is what you're saying? So it CAN be done... but not recommended? 

well... I'm brokeass for the next few months? (years) so I might as well give it a shot....


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Angle of the "v" isn't the issue, its the width from the mating surface of the 2 vbands to the narrowest point on the "v"


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

BellCityDubber said:


> what? like weld the 3" vband to the existing 2.7" vband on the holset outlet flange?


You got it :thumb: works like a charm!


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd give it a go myself if I had better experience welding and some gas....
I'll do the "cheap" way first... the car's gunna get pulled apart in the off season anyways


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I did it with a $100 flux core mig from a pawn shop...


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

with flux core wire?
wow
I need more practice 



Just found out my cousin who does custom bikes is now doing fabrication on the side, looking into getting ahold of him after my wedding to do my downpipe.... maybe see if he can help me hone my (lacking) welding skill while we're at it.

may just take your advice obdONE... hmmm


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

either way, I'm sure you'll be fine. :thumbup:

I measured the turbine outlet before I bought flanges, but measured the outside, which is 3", and so decided it was 3" and bought 3" flanges. Go to do the install and nope, it's not 3" (as we all know). So I had this 3" flange and plopped it on top of the outlet flange, and there was the perfect amount of overlap inside and out to run a good bead in both places, so I said **** it.

took me 5 minutes and is working like a champ.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

who's running an hx35 on a 1.8t? results? Cranium was, right? But he's crazy and so, does not count...


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

actually a buddy of mine was running an Hx35 on a 2.0L 20v a few years back before he switched engines (and manifolds, etc etc)


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

obdONE said:


> who's running an hx35 on a 1.8t? results? Cranium was, right? But he's crazy and so, does not count...


He's crazier than that, his audi was running a BW S372 extended tip. Probably hx52 sized.



BellCityDubber said:


> actually a buddy of mine was running an Hx35 on a 2.0L 20v a few years back before he switched engines (and manifolds, etc etc)


I know there was a user somewhere much earlier in this thread but lacked details. Hyperformancevw ran one in a mk2 1.8t swap, ran 12 flat in the quarter.


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

I ran a 1.8t with a hx35 and worked great! starts to boost early and all 26 psi is in by 4900ish rpm. im going to run it on my 2.0l 20v within the next few weeks.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

anyone know a site to look up specs of a Holset by P/N, looking for info on HX52 P/N 3599996


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

just ordered a HX52 for the R32, hope its a 16cm turbine housing


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

You can email holset with the part number and they should be able to provide you with specs.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

A2TDI said:


> I ran a 1.8t with a hx35 and worked great! starts to boost early and all 26 psi is in by 4900ish rpm. im going to run it on my 2.0l 20v within the next few weeks.


Great info, thanks. Think I'm going to recommend my friend stick with a 35 then. 




Dave926 said:


> Hyperformancevw ran one in a mk2 1.8t swap, ran 12 flat in the quarter.


 Thanks Dave.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Just picked up an H1C with 12cm² turbine housing for my I5 2.3L. Should be good for more than the rods can handle (400ft/#).


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

For anyone who's wondering, Holset UK got back to me with the specs on that HX30 I posted above. It was originally manufactured for the 4BT engine in 1999 and has an 8cm2 turbine housing. So, that should be a pretty viable turbo for some of the smaller engines, maybe like a g60 block or something.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

obdONE said:


> For anyone who's wondering, Holset UK got back to me with the specs on that HX30 I posted above. It was originally manufactured for the 4BT engine in 1999 and has an 8cm2 turbine housing. So, that should be a pretty viable turbo for some of the smaller engines, maybe like a g60 block or something.


Hx30's spool like a bastard. I swear if it wasn't for my **** boost control id see 12-14psi by 3k rpms.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> Hx30's spool like a bastard. I swear if it wasn't for my **** boost control id see 12-14psi by 3k rpms.


I'm currently having a boost controller installed in my MS and am then going to be using the diyautotune.com solenoid. For $50, it can't be beat for electronic boost control. :thumbup:


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone know of a good place to find a good Holset? I have been trying Ebay for a while no luck.... I have a Garrett 3576 right know but I am set on getting a Holset. Are there any shops that are selling nice rebuilds?


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Mcstiff said:


> Just picked up an H1C with 12cm² turbine housing for my I5 2.3L. Should be good for more than the rods can handle (400ft/#).












:laugh:


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

RaBiT2.5T said:


> Anyone know of a good place to find a good Holset? I have been trying Ebay for a while no luck.... I have a Garrett 3576 right know but I am set on getting a Holset. Are there any shops that are selling nice rebuilds?


 
I just bought one off cumminsforum.com, made an account and watched the classifieds......there are plenty of them on there


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

my HX52 got here today


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

Eganx said:


> I just bought one off cumminsforum.com, made an account and watched the classifieds......there are plenty of them on there


 Looks like thats going to be next option thanks for the info


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

RaBiT2.5T said:


> Anyone know of a good place to find a good Holset? I have been trying Ebay for a while no luck.... I have a Garrett 3576 right know but I am set on getting a Holset. Are there any shops that are selling nice rebuilds?


 I'm upgrading so my rebuilt HY35 is up for grabs. Below is the link to my ad.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

goldfarb associates 


ask for Brant


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Got mine from goldfarb, awesome place to deal with. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

obdONE said:


> I'm currently having a boost controller installed in my MS and am then going to be using the diyautotune.com solenoid. For $50, it can't be beat for electronic boost control. :thumbup:


 Problem isn't what you think. I used the internal wg due to the turblownetics manifold and crap fitment. I had an actuator from a saab t25 that I thought was 8psi, but turns out its like 5psi. So boost builds fast for the first few psi, then that's it. 

At 3k rpm I see about 4-5psi, then at 4k maybe 10psi, and above 5k its around 15. Creeps pretty bad buti still have plenty injector left, and my car has a cis pump so no worries there either. 

Not understanding how the damn thing only hit 131 at the wheels so I'm kind of pissed...actuallly really pissed would be better. The dyno day was a bit rough thoguh, iat during the pull was 160* and no fans in front of the car. The car moves pretty good on the highway, especially with the 2y the car is always in its powerband. 

Either way I got the holset actuator sitting in my toolbag right now. Its stiff as a bastard, so by what I have found it should put my boost in the 22-23 psi range.


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

Any 2.5l with Holsets? Im putting mine together right now. just curious about the numbers I might see


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

websaabn said:


> just ordered a HX52 for the R32, hope its a 16cm turbine housing


 looking forward to seeing that. :thumbup:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Pretty sure standard is 16cm for the 52, ive only seen one other housing which is 11cm and needs heavy massaging to fit.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)




----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I did it.

I put the holset internal wg actuator on, and mother of god this thing spools like a mother ****er. Half throttle, 3000 rpm saw 10 psi. I think it was in 4th gear, but I was so high on adrenaline I really don't have a clue.

I was reviewing my datalogs and I've been slowly feeding it more boost via throttle, and so far I've hit 18psi @77% injector duty cycle. AFR's were in the mid 12's. The forge splitter (borrowed) sounds like its going to explode when I let off, and the 2y just isn't cutting it. It goes through 5th so fast its over before I feel like its begun.

I guess true to their design, this turbo doesn't feel like it starts humming really good till it hits a good amount of boost, say over 14+psi.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> Well, I did it.
> 
> I put the holset internal wg actuator on, and mother of god this thing spools like a mother ****er. Half throttle, 3000 rpm saw 10 psi. I think it was in 4th gear, but I was so high on adrenaline I really don't have a clue.


Are you serious?? 
How does the Holset spool compare to say a similar sized BB Garrett?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

awesome work dave!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Are you serious??
> How does the Holset spool compare to say a similar sized BB Garrett?


Its on a hx30 with a 44mm inducer/73mm exducer and an anti surge comp housing, on a headspaced 1.8l 16v. I know you were probably thinking hx35 of some variety.

I know it sized REALLY close to a 2871r, so I think the closest apples to apples comparison is going to be a 1.8t vs my car. The only one I know of locally with a turbo close to that is a 20th with an APR Stage 3+kit.



obdONE said:


> awesome work dave!


Thank you.

This turbo is absolutely obnoxiously loud, I can barely hear my exhaust once this thing gets going. I need to pull theplugs tonight and have a look see for any detonation, and to seriously reconsider my transmission situation. 5th just isn't long enough, I *hate* the way 02a's shift. Diffs are pricey for an 020, and swapping to an 02a on my mk2 due to my ABS is going to be a chore.

I need bigger injectorators too, there isn't much headroom here. The map sensor also needs to be changed to a 3bar. What I found funny is when the car was dyno'd at 131whp, my idc was in the 70's range at 11psi or so.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

my o2a shifts REALLY hard when under boost. I dislike it also, but it's a stout tranny and brand new with a diff and o2j gears. the works. I should have gotten a TDI 5th in it though, but really it'll just serve to keep me out of trouble. 140mph is fast enough (3.67 gears)...

I just upgraded my MS to a 4 bar. I don't know if this is the case across the board, but I was told a 3 bar map (what I wanted originally) would be an external sensor, vs. the 4bar being internal, so I went with the 4 bar.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

obdONE said:


> my o2a shifts REALLY hard when under boost. I dislike it also, but it's a stout tranny and brand new with a diff and o2j gears. the works. I should have gotten a TDI 5th in it though, but really it'll just serve to keep me out of trouble. 140mph is fast enough (3.67 gears)...
> 
> I just upgraded my MS to a 4 bar. I don't know if this is the case across the board, but I was told a 3 bar map (what I wanted originally) would be an external sensor, vs. the 4bar being internal, so I went with the 4 bar.


The shifting just feels sloppy to me, and I've been in about 3-4 o2a cars. 
No doubt its a stout trans, but I really like the rod linkage of an 020. I may just cave to an 02a, illl take power over anything.

That's only if you want to run a gm 3bar sensor, those are external. I'm guessing you have a mapdaddy 4bar. Well those motorola freescale pressure sensors can be purchased right from digikey for less than 10 bucks each. I guess they don't fit in the ms case too well, but I refuse to spend the money on a mapdaddy. Its overkill and overpriced, and feel money could be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm sure you're right. I had Paul do mine for me. Electricity is witch craft as far as I'm concerned. I have no business messing with it...

I have the gruven shift bracket and a deisel geek modified short shifter on my o2a. Those two things make it EXTREMELY tight. I just don't like how rough the transition between gears is when I'm giving it the mustard. Maybe I'm a ****t_ driver tho :what:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

02m is like butter. def one of the best upgrades you can do.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> 02m is like butter. def one of the best upgrades you can do.


But I just bought your o2a! :banghead: hahaha, no I'm super happy with it. I'll adjust to the shifting issue. It really is a super solid feeling tranny.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

just get an 02j shifter tower,cables,and shift linkage that goes ontop of the tranny and bam,O2j!


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hx35w
8.5 to 1 compression
Custom SRI
440, 4 in MAF and C2 chip.
16 psi


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice numbers @only 16 psi

And your engine bay looks pretty too

So the max speed for the 02J tranny that comes on the mk4 2.0 is 140mph? I got mine up to 140mph today at 7500rpm and I felt that it would go faster if I could rev higher because it was still pulling pretty hard


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

mk4 2.0 o2j's suck.throw some Vr gears in there.Mine does 135 at the top of 4th now....


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks but I wasn't too impressed with #s althought it rips on the road.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7_zqlv8g6Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Little video


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

So is anyone running the internal wastegate???? I know it only vents one side of the dual scroll......but I'm broke and if I can upgrade later to an external it would be great. Any potential problems with this?????


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I tried with a open scroll and it was futile. Don't expect to run any less than 15psi


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

obdONE said:


> But I just bought your o2a! :banghead: hahaha, no I'm super happy with it. I'll adjust to the shifting issue. It really is a super solid feeling tranny.


Its nice for what it is but its still an o2a lol that bracket tightens the shift box up a whole lot, try taking it out and replacing w/ oem, It'll give you a bit more throw. I remember it being a pain in the ass to adjust the shift cables perfectly w/ the bracket in.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

Dave926 said:


> I tried with a open scroll and it was futile. Don't expect to run any less than 15psi


Ya.....I'd like to run 25-30 psi though so I was thinking it should be doable since thats what these were made for


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Eganx said:


> Ya.....I'd like to run 25-30 psi though so I was thinking it should be doable since thats what these were made for


That's a big number to start with. I started with around 5psi, creeping to 13 or so and with the holset actuator on their I haven't even hit peak boost yet. I think it should be in the low 20's or so, but the point I'm making is even with part throttle the car is now a monster compared to before. 

The power isn't violent, its very smooth compared to the vrt with a .63 50trim I drove. I really don't understand how people drive around with 500whp vrt's


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

ern79 said:


> Thanks but I wasn't too impressed with #s althought it rips on the road


That's interesting. We have almost the exact same setup except I'm on standalone. I did 305.8 / 286.5 on 12 psi. I wonder how our tq numbers are so diffent. Maybe due to how bad my clutch was slipping. That would make a lot of sense now that I'm thinking about it. I am going to re-dyno as soon as I get my boost controller setup which should be within the next few weeks.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

Dave926 said:


> That's a big number to start with. I started with around 5psi, creeping to 13 or so and with the holset actuator on their I haven't even hit peak boost yet. I think it should be in the low 20's or so, but the point I'm making is even with part throttle the car is now a monster compared to before.
> 
> The power isn't violent, its very smooth compared to the vrt with a .63 50trim I drove. I really don't understand how people drive around with 500whp vrt's



This is also on a built 2.0 8v........so I wouldn't hit peak boost as soon as your VRT. I'm not planning on hitting 25-30 psi as soon as I get the car running with the turbo set up......but it would be my goal


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Eganx said:


> This is also on a built 2.0 8v........so I wouldn't hit peak boost as soon as your VRT. I'm not planning on hitting 25-30 psi as soon as I get the car running with the turbo set up......but it would be my goal


That was a friend's B4 with a kinetics kit. I've got a 1.8 16v. If your running internal with a twin scroll its still a lot of boost to start off with.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

obdONE said:


> That's interesting. We have almost the exact same setup except I'm on standalone. I did 305.8 / 286.5 on 12 psi. I wonder how our tq numbers are so diffent. Maybe due to how bad my clutch was slipping. That would make a lot of sense now that I'm thinking about it. I am going to re-dyno as soon as I get my boost controller setup which should be within the next few weeks.


I have a 3 inch open dump and a ****ty Sri so that has a lot to do with it I think. Plus 4 psi more boost...remember that this turbos efficiency range is in the 20s so our numbers should jump significantly with 5-10 more psi. I'm re dynoing next week with at 22-24 psi and a co2 setup for the intercooler because It's getting hot in there!!


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> mk4 2.0 o2j's suck.throw some Vr gears in there.Mine does 135 at the top of 4th now....


I'm not planning on messing with the transmission anytime soon but just out of curiosity what would be your top speed on that setup with the vr gears that you have now?


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

Dave926 said:


> That was a friend's B4 with a kinetics kit. I've got a 1.8 16v. If your running internal with a twin scroll its still a lot of boost to start off with.


So what would you suggest? I was thinking of trying to find a factory wastegate actuator out of a saab or maybe a 1.8T and try to use that to start with but thought the wastegate only venting one side of the twin scroll would be troublesome at the lower boost levels. 

So are you saying I need to go with an external wastegate right off the bat unless I want high boost?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Eganx said:


> So what would you suggest? I was thinking of trying to find a factory wastegate actuator out of a saab or maybe a 1.8T and try to use that to start with but thought the wastegate only venting one side of the twin scroll would be troublesome at the lower boost levels.
> 
> So are you saying I need to go with an external wastegate right off the bat unless I want high boost?


Exactly what I'm telling you.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Eganx said:


> So is anyone running the internal wastegate???? I know it only vents one side of the dual scroll......but I'm broke and if I can upgrade later to an external it would be great. Any potential problems with this?????


Us Cummins guys drill a 7/8" hole through the divider on the H1Cs that we put a 12cm housing on and HX35s. Open the flapper, drill, close flapper, profit.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

dodger21 said:


> Us Cummins guys drill a 7/8" hole through the divider on the H1Cs that we put a 12cm housing on and HX35s. Open the flapper, drill, close flapper, profit.


I read about doing that on a cummins forum.....thought about it. So by doing this the wastegate should function properly at a lower psi. I don't know what route I will go......but I have plenty of time to decide since I'm broke and still need a IC and fueling


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

There is a lot of good information on the cumminsforum.com I recomend checking it out


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Figured my 020 would be first to go, but now my clutch is slipping


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/98-5-02-powertrain/267744-diy-how-rebuild-your-hx35.html

A well documented write up on rebuilding a HX35.....


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

Mcstiff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking 20V turbo. HX35?


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

MK2TDI said:


> Nice looking 20V turbo. HX35?


H1C with v-banded 12cm^2 turbine. 

It will be interesting to see how the 7a does since it is basically a 9a+1 hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

not mine, just a car i saw at Pacific Waterlands this year.. the engine is in an Audi 5kQ


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on a Holset 4lgk turbo? All I know is that they come on Volvo commercial vehichles.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

RaBiT2.5T said:


> Does anyone have any info on a Holset 4lgk turbo? All I know is that they come on Volvo commercial vehichles.


just like the HX35, the 4lgk came in many many different configurations. So get us a part number.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> just like the HX35, the 4lgk came in many many different configurations. So get us a part number.


Thought they came with hx52s?


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

I think your right Dave. I think they are all 52's but with diffrent housings? Im not too sure just trying to do my research.


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Thought they came with hx52s?



I've seen HX52's, HX55's, HX50's, as well as two different VNT variants on VOLVO DE12's, DE13's and DE16's. I know my HX52 was originally spec'd for a 500HP DE13 engine.


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

Ran the car on sunday at the track and went 12.08 @ 115.7 with a 8 blade hx35 at 25 psi


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

A2TDI said:


> Ran the car on sunday at the track and went 12.08 @ 115.7 with a 8 blade hx35 at 25 psi


what motor?


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

2.0L aba punched out to 83mm bore with an 20V AEB cylinder head


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

20 psi
Stock VR6
hx35w
440s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4SgQNpRzbg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

ern79 said:


> 20 psi
> Stock VR6
> hx35w
> 440s
> ...


 makes me happy to know my 8v was making similar power on a much lower reading dyno


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

What software? I would have expected more, especially at that boost level.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

USP chip.
It's basically a C2 chip.
I thought it was a little low but I gained 70 whp with 4 psi. These holset turbos efficiency range is 25 psi+. 
It's definitely a smaller than a GT35/40 which is what most guys are running that are high hp.
Im waiting for friday for higher octane fuel for 25 psi but I'm afraid to lift the head...
Full boost at 3800 rpm (impossible to find on a high hp Vr) so it's very fun in the street! Very happy w it!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

ern79 said:


> Full boost at 3800 rpm (*impossible to find on a high hp Vr*)


 Not true.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sorry...hard to find


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

ern79 said:


> I'm sorry...hard to find


 Check some of the posts in this thread... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tics-turbine-A-R-Ratio-Housing-Family-Vr6-(12) 

You make *20 psi *by 3800 RPM 
I make *28 psi* by 4200 RPM on a larger turbo (actually less and I need to update some of my posted figures, ~4000-4100 typically). I can see *20 psi *well before 4000 RPM. 

Not knocking the Holset at all (just clarifying data that is not accurate) and I'm glad that you are happy with it. Actually I have one too, just have not started properly experimenting yet. :thumbup: 

Exhaust (I'm talking turbine housing, piping diameter, piping layout, any mufflers you are using, etc.) and of course BB has a major role with this type of discussion.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

Glegor said:


> not mine, just a car i saw at Pacific Waterlands this year.. the engine is in an Audi 5kQ


 its a 4000q not a 5kq


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

obdONE said:


> either way, I'm sure you'll be fine. :thumbup:
> 
> I measured the turbine outlet before I bought flanges, but measured the outside, which is 3", and so decided it was 3" and bought 3" flanges. Go to do the install and nope, it's not 3" (as we all know). So I had this 3" flange and plopped it on top of the outlet flange, and there was the perfect amount of overlap inside and out to run a good bead in both places, so I said **** it.
> 
> took me 5 minutes and is working like a champ.


 I've decided to take obdONE's advice and picked up a 3" v-band assembly from burns stainless... 
it just arrived today, now I have to get some O2 bungs and a stainless donut and I'll be good to go


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> makes me happy to know my 8v was making similar power on a much lower reading dyno


 that power out ov a VRt is piss poor.... 
But for an 8v 4 cyl its good....thats all i'm sayin


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I need to check compression because just looking at other dynoes, it looks pretty low. It's a small turbo for a VR so I'm currently looking into an HX40...but 100 oct and 25 psi dyno on Friday, so well see then


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Salsa GTI said:


> that power out ov a VRt is piss poor....
> But for an 8v 4 cyl its good....thats all i'm sayin


duh:laugh:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Salsa GTI said:


> that power out ov a *VRt is piss poor*....
> thats all i'm sayin


 I did not want to be so blatant but......


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

ern79 said:


> I need to check compression because just looking at other dynoes, it looks pretty low. It's a small turbo for a VR so I'm currently looking into an HX40...but 100 oct and 25 psi dyno on Friday, so well see then


 I'd strongly suggest you do, figure out where you truly are with that car... I recall you having some iffy/undefined/uncertain compression rating in your car and already tried to point you in the right direction in another thread. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2771198-SHOW-ME-your-custom-VRT-set-ups/page13 






ern79 said:


> I actually have a 8.5:1 spacer with a mk4 hg so I think I'm at like 8.8:1.
> I'm going to look into a meth setup for sure but I need to get a wideband first!


 



V-Dubbulyuh said:


> Huh?
> 
> If you are referring to the crush gaskets that are riveted to the stock Mk4 headgasket you must use them with your head spacer. The headspacer should be machined already to account for the thickness of the two crush gaskets that sandwich it. My point is that your use of the Mk4 crush gaskets should not be modifying your compression.
> 
> ...





ern79 said:


> Hx35w
> 440cc
> SRI
> Walboro 255
> ...


 



ern79 said:


> Originally Posted by ern79
> I'm around 9:1 which is why I said 9:1. The spacer, plus the stock mk3 hg should get me to 8.5:1, but since I used the mk4 hg, I thought I would be between 8.5-9:1 cr. And to best honest, I was just curious on what it would take to do 30 psi. I won't even think about going above 20 psi untill I have a wideband and different injectors.





V-Dubbulyuh said:


> How would you use a stock Mk3 gasket with a SS headspacer? The Mk3 gasket is not metalic. You must use the Mk4 crush gasket (see my earlier post).


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

^ I was assuming that the 8.5 to 1 cr was with the thicker mk3 hg, so since I used the thinner mk4 hg, I though I would be a little bit higher than 8.5-1. You understand where I'm coming from now?? 
I need to check the compression in my motor just to make sure. 
But you guys have to keep in mind that this is a small turbo for a VR. Theres a guy on here with the same turbo making the same power on standalone. 
I think my problems is the size since most people that use this turbo are 4 cyl guys. 
Needless to say, I'm a bit disappointed in my numbers but I know with a better tune and more boost I can hit 400whp and tq easily.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Assuming you have the fuel... crank the boost up and visit the dyno again. :thumbup:


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

That's the thing...it's running pretty rich up top with 440s at 20 psi. I'm thinking 25-27 psi...I just hope I don't lift my head


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

i went to dyno with my diy 4wd mk5 r32 caddy , made 380whp at 13psi 3rd gear pull to 5100rpm , not too bad i supose , with no vvt wired up my holset wasnt in boost while 3200rpm , 
yet same turbo fitted to a 12v vrt was showing boost at 2600rpm and sempt to have serois pull compaired to this engine


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Adaptorman I know your setup changes frequently... what Holset are you using presently?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

ern79 said:


> ^ I was assuming that the 8.5 to 1 cr was with the thicker mk3 hg, so since I used the thinner mk4 hg, I though I would be a little bit higher than 8.5-1. You understand where I'm coming from now??
> I need to check the compression in my motor just to make sure.
> But you guys have to keep in mind that this is a small turbo for a VR. Theres a guy on here with the same turbo making the same power on standalone.
> I think my problems is the size since most people that use this turbo are 4 cyl guys.
> Needless to say, I'm a bit disappointed in my numbers but I know with a better tune and more boost I can hit 400whp and tq easily.


 Over 20 psi is where holsets really sing. Most guys making big power on there, granted different brands of cars, are usually well over 24psi


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Adaptorman I know your setup changes frequently... what Holset are you using presently?


 pmsl (thats a nice way of putting it )t3/ 12cm hotside holset with hx40 coldside(7blade) ,


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

hx35 25 psi 2L20v 12.02 @ 117.5

http://www.youtube.com/user/6tibbar#p/u/4/yfD5OaFFZXU


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

So I am going to pick up a 52 off a guy on here (webesaabn, good friend). Now I am a realist, so I know I need some boost to take advantage of this monster. I might just ditch the log manni and run a twin feed manni, I saw one one here awhile back. Dude had a purple Corrado. My question is do you think one single 38mm would be enough for this turbo? I would think it would be fine, any thoughts?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

If you're twinscroll, you will need two, one for each scroll.

And if you're any smaller than 2.8L, good luck spooling it.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, thats the plan, 3 cyl per scroll. Just wondering if one wg will be enough. 

Or is this a can of worms that should be left sealed? I know of only two people running the 52 on a 12v. Not much info for us 12v guys with the 52.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

More than the 4cyl guys. Like I said, one per scroll. 38 should be just fine.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Slight aside, been looking for a 12cm housing for an HX35 to be used on a Vr. Yes it's a "small" turbo but for the driver in particular this is all they should need. So does anyone have a 12cm that they are willing to sell? Otherwise I can stick with the 14cm that I have (Adaptorman said his 14 on an HX40 was too laggy). Being that it is smaller than a T3 1.06 I can't imagine it would be too horrible though. 

Second issue, given that the HX35 and WH1C/H1C are so similar why is it that more people seem drawn the HX35? I'm completely not a Holset guru so any feedback is appreciated. I think it was obdONE stated that had either a WH1C or H1C and he got rid of it almost immediately.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> More than the 4cyl guys. Like I said, one per scroll. 38 should be just fine.


 Thanks for the words of encouragement.:beer:


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Yeah, thats the plan, 3 cyl per scroll. Just wondering if one wg will be enough.
> 
> Or is this a can of worms that should be left sealed? I know of only two people running the 52 on a 12v. Not much info for us 12v guys with the 52.


I'm running an HX52 with a single tial 38mm. ATP manifold, bolts right up. Still have odds and ends to tie up (AWIC plumbing and MS3X upgrade to do). 63lb deka injectors at 47psi.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

How many of you guys using the log manifold with the twin scroll turbine? Is spool affected? how do you guys go about? Tia...


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I use a log mani and I'm at full boost(20-22 psi) at 3800 rpm.
Ran 91 mph in the 1/8th mile!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

What size turbine are you on again?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Second issue, given that the HX35 and WH1C/H1C are so similar why is it that more people seem drawn the HX35? I'm completely not a Holset guru so any feedback is appreciated. I think it was obdONE stated that had either a WH1C or H1C and he got rid of it almost immediately.


the problem is that the model numbers (hx35 etc) for these turbos almost don't make any difference in attempting to identify them at all. The hx35 has come in several different configurations for different engines, etc.

I did have an H1C that the seller stated as an hx35, but it was from a prior generation of units and made for a 4BT I think, not the 6BT like the desired HX35 for our VRs. The hot side on that H1C was tiny and the compressor was huge. It would have been a giant pain on a VR.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

12cm.
Just like obd1 said, its kind of hard to tell. I'm honestly not too sure what size mine is...


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

MK2TDI said:


> I'm running an HX52 with a single tial 38mm. ATP manifold, bolts right up. Still have odds and ends to tie up (AWIC plumbing and MS3X upgrade to do). 63lb deka injectors at 47psi.


Cool, got anymore info on your setup? Are you worried about the log manifold design of the wg?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

ern79 said:


> I use a log mani and I'm at full boost(20-22 psi) at 3800 rpm.
> Ran 91 mph in the 1/8th mile!


You are not running a HX-52 are you?

Nevermind you are not, nice MPH though.:beer:


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nope. "tiny" ole hx35...
Thanks!! Did that with a terrible 2.3 60ft


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

GinsterMan98 said:


> So I am going to pick up a 52 off a guy on here (webesaabn, good friend). Now I am a realist, so I know I need some boost to take advantage of this monster. I might just ditch the log manni and run a twin feed manni, I saw one one here awhile back. Dude had a purple Corrado. My question is do you think one single 38mm would be enough for this turbo? I would think it would be fine, any thoughts?



Thats my purple c. Do a custom mani for sure :thumbup:. I went other route, and midway through decided its a waste of time. You want every ounce of spooling/flow potential out of the setup, a log will just bottleneck ya. Also you need some heavy turbo bracing, regardless of what mani you decide to run. My turbo, mani, and dp weighed in at 70lbs er so. Thats a lot hanging off the back of your motor.

If you have a small wg like a single 38 it could cause overboost or boost stability problems. I've never used one on such a large turbo so its kind of a tossup. prob better off going with a larger port if you want to run a single. 

If u decide to do a simple twinscroll like mine, I still have the jig i made up (think I offered it to someone else too) So you don't have to fight with positioning the 52. If u screw up measuring, 1/8-1/4" off will make it not fit. :thumbup: Trust me it wasnt fun making the thing. I saved it just incase i came across anyone needing to position a 52 on a vr6. if you have any questions feel free to pm me. :thumbup:

works like so:









not sure how it would fit on g/j3 but this is how it had to sit on a Corrado w/ a log mani. looks like ****.









Tubular with one wg bolted up:









Overall:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, thats awesome! I do know the one I would get would have the other housing on it, the one with the t-4 ish flange. Do you happen to know the size of the one you used?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Oh and what size dp did you use? I like what you created there, very nice.:beer:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

Dan, less talk... More work hahaha


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

websaabn said:


> Dan, less talk... More work hahaha


Ok man, I will call ya tomorrow.


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

hey all i have a H1C i am going to be running on my R32. Just wanted to make sure it well work


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

I used an 11cm turbine housing, which required a ton of fab work to fit. it does not have a useable flange from the factory. The 16cm is way too big imo. 

I made a 3" dp specifically fit to the placement of the 52 and manifold:thumbup:


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

i have the kinetic manifold i am going to use with my H1C what kind of modifications am i looking at to run it


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

At least get a 12cm exhaust housing. It doesn't spool before 1800rpms and 10psi on my big diesel with a 18cm on it...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

dodger21 said:


> At least get a 12cm exhaust housing. It doesn't spool before 1800rpms and 10psi on my big diesel with a 18cm on it...


hi dodger , is this turbo size regards mk5 r32? if so just to add , i added a 12cm hx40 to my mk5 r32 no vvt wired (stock with headspacer) and i dont see spool till 3200rpm , yet same turbo on a mk3 vr6 (stock with a spacer) i see boost at 2600rpm) and pulls very strong compaired to the mk5 r32 , evern after adding timing didnt help , so unsure what the issiuse , ,unless its because of r32 crank/vvt angles???compaired to the 2.8, only added it just for the holset spool rates ive foind on fitting these to mky engine


----------



## -03 tq (Jul 25, 2009)

1.8t, hx35super compressor/ #16 housing


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

Does anyone have a HX35 12cm2 for sale? Im in the market for one... shoot me a IM. :beer:


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

ALLGORIMSHOW said:


> Does anyone have a HX35 12cm2 for sale? Im in the market for one... shoot me a IM. :beer:


CumminsForum.com


----------



## passatvr607 (Nov 11, 2007)

hey guys i have a h1c i cant find the thread pitch for the oil feed i see its says 12.1.5 but the speed shop says that wrong its more like a 16 any input??


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

on my hx35 there was a factory adapter piece that connected to the oil feed hose at the oil inlet of the turbo, it went from an M12x1.5 to a rather large fitting size (possibly an m16?) if it's there and it's got an external hex pattern, slap a wrench on that bad boy and take er off.


----------



## passatvr607 (Nov 11, 2007)

yea its just the threads to the turbo **** than sucks


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just curious if anyone has upsized their oil drain. I know there was quite a bit of debate over the issue on some DSM forums. Been thinking of welding up a few 1" id drains and using a slightly restricted -4 feed (don't want completely open -4), kinda tossed up because -10 with a tight restrictor has been doing the job so far. Just wanted to see if anyone has given it thought here


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

H1Cs are 7/8" drains on the Cummins. Shouldn't be any reason to go bigger.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Who has fitted a turbo blanket around the 12cm hx35? It is so unbelievably hot in my bay, I am starting to have all sorts of problems. Any other ideas on how to cut down on the heat levels in there?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Are the EGT's you guys are seeing on these Holsets higher than typical (other similar sized turbos by the "regular contenders")?


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm having problems with over heating in the engine bay as well. I'm going to wire a 10" fan to a switch tomorrow that should help. Turbo blanket would work well


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

i have a wrapped downpine and a blanket on my hx35 and the only problem i've had so far is a melted vacuum line (my fault) and a little damage to the heater hose. everything else seems to be doing fine. i did put dei sleeving on pretty much anything near the turbo/exhaust though.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

I got a standard t3/4 turbo blanket on the 52 and it fits fine, also wrapped the manifold/dp. It still gets seriously hot in the bay. Hot enough to warrant me doing this:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm talking to a guy right now that posts on the Cummins forums. He makes custom 3 layer blankets for the Dodge guys and knows these turbos well, so that's probably where I'll end up. I'll post his info here if I end up going this route.

what about the exhaust manifold? I've got an ATP clone. Is there a blanket made for that? I've already got a heat shield above it, but If I could wrap it also, that would probably help. I can't imagine a way to just wrap exhaust wrap around it though...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

OK guys, I just ordered one from crdpower.com. I'm getting a black blanket made specifically for the 12cm^ hx35 from a guy that all the cummins guys swear by. It cost me $85 shipped. I emailed him and sent him some pictures of the turbine housing so I he could know exactly which one to send me. :thumbup:

web: http://crdpower.com/main.sc

email: [email protected]

ebay: http://myworld.ebay.com/lishle65


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

[email protected] with a horrible 2.2 60 ft. 
Slicks go in soon! 
I love my holset...


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

obdONE said:


> OK guys, I just ordered one from crdpower.com. I'm getting a black blanket made specifically for the 12cm^ hx35 from a guy that all the cummins guys swear by. It cost me $85 shipped. I emailed him and sent him some pictures of the turbine housing so I he could know exactly which one to send me. :thumbup:


any updates on the blanket? I bought a ptp blanket for mine but wasn't 100% satisfied with fitment.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

wabbitGTl said:


> any updates on the blanket? I bought a ptp blanket for mine but wasn't 100% satisfied with fitment.


blanket fits great. I wasn't able to get it cinched down around the CHRA with the supplied stainless zip tie (not long enough), but it fits very snug around the turbine. It's made from a very thick material that seems to be top notch.

I bought a black one which seems to be the standard one painted black, probably with some engine enamel or some other high heat paint. I was a bit worried about this, but so far it seems to be holding up just fine.

My only complaint right now is that a 1" portion of stitching has come loose. I haven't talked to the seller yet, but I am not anticipating any problems with getting it fixed or replaced.

Overall I have noticed under hood temps to be less than they were before. This is all subjective though, no empirical tests have been performed. I don't know about spool time, etc. as I've still been working out a lot of kinks and have not been pushing my car.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Talked to him a bit ago and he definitely gets an a+ for customer service. Offered to send me a new one or repair mine, so def. a good guy to deal with.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

obdONE said:


> Talked to him a bit ago and he definitely gets an a+ for customer service. Offered to send me a new one or repair mine, so def. a good guy to deal with.


glad to hear. i may have to pull off mine and give that one a try.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*I run*



dasbeast3.0 said:


> Just curious if anyone has upsized their oil drain. I know there was quite a bit of debate over the issue on some DSM forums. Been thinking of welding up a few 1" id drains and using a slightly restricted -4 feed (don't want completely open -4), kinda tossed up because -10 with a tight restrictor has been doing the job so far. Just wanted to see if anyone has given it thought here


I run a 16an on mine. I measured 0.88" on the cummins drain, and the russell line I have has an I.D. of 0.875". I think I posted the info your talking about on page 1 of this thread back when it first started.


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

today I picked up a hx40 (super 40) 6 blade for 250 bucks! it has a 16cm housing on it which i think is going to be a tad big for my 2.0l, so I am going to pick up the BEP .70 ar exhaust housing which I hear should get the super 40 spooled by 3500 rpm on a 2l! 10 sec passes here i come!


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

Anyone have a H1C compressor housing with functioning MWE up for grabs? I've posted in a couple other truck forums but no luck yet... Will also consider non functioning with webbing. :beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

A2TDI said:


> today I picked up a hx40 (super 40) 6 blade for 250 bucks! it has a 16cm housing on it which i think is going to be a tad big for my 2.0l


Pm'd


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

In the market for a H1C/WH1C *12 or 14cm turbine *housing. If anyone has one up for grabs let me know what you have and price. :thumbup:


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Has anyone tried these: 

Holset Housing

Or have any kind of experience?


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> Has anyone tried these:
> 
> Holset Housing
> 
> Or have any kind of experience?


They do not accept returns so start asking questions... also BEP (Bulls Eye Performance) still sell housing for $195us... My BEP housing fits perfect with no problems.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> In the market for a H1C/WH1C *12 or 14cm turbine *housing. If anyone has one up for grabs let me know what you have and price. :thumbup:


WH1C's and HX35's exhaust housing interchange with the H1C. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

dodger21 said:


> WH1C's and HX35's exhaust housing interchange with the H1C. :thumbup:


Yep... aware of that but that brings me no closer. If you've got one for grabs let me know.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Vr6 guys with hx52 16cms, what are you seeing for spool?


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

Going way back to the advice given to me on page 15 from obdONE



obdONE said:


> My suggestion to you, is to have a 3" downpipe made, then weld a 3" v-band flange to the turbine outlet. That's what I did and it works GREAT!





obdONE said:


> ^^^ like i said man, buy a paired 3" v-band and clamp kit from si.com or 034 or atp or vibrant or whoever. weld the 3" flange to the outside of the turbine outlet. run a bead inside and outside the flange. done. no room for leaks or worry. this is the absolute best way to do it.


I finally got it back from my fabricator last week... looks good...
downpipe and last of the intercooler pipes are being done now


















Yeah, this is by far the easiest method


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

perfect! exactly the way I did it. You're going to love it :beer:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

obdONE said:


> perfect! exactly the way I did it. You're going to love it :beer:


also the way mine is set up. funny how that works out :thumbup:


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

We just burned mine right into the housing!


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

wabbitGTl said:


> also the way mine is set up. funny how that works out :thumbup:


Yeah I know! I got the Vband, and put it up to the flange and had a keanu moment...
"Woah......"


----------



## passatvr607 (Nov 11, 2007)

when you guys starting to spool on a vr6. i have an hc1 on at the moment my t60 blew up. i have full spool by like 4500 is that high..


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

passatvr607 said:


> when you guys starting to spool on a vr6. i have an hc1 on at the moment my t60 blew up. i have full spool by like 4500 is that high..


Depends on the size of your hot side.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

passatvr607 said:


> when you guys starting to spool on a vr6. i have an hc1 on at the moment my t60 blew up. i have full spool by like 4500 is that high..


Sounds like you got the 21cm housing...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> Depends on the size of your hot side.





dodger21 said:


> Sounds like you got the 21cm housing...



Where can I expect to see ~10 psi on an 18cm H1C (vr6)?


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Where can I expect to see ~10 psi on an 18cm H1C (vr6)?


i've got an hx35 with a 16cm i believe and i'm usually seeing 10psi before 3k. just wait till you see how fast it gets from 10 to 20 hahaha


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

wabbitGTl said:


> i've got an hx35 with a 16cm i believe and i'm usually seeing 10psi before 3k. just wait till you see how fast it gets from 10 to 20 hahaha


That is pretty rapid (10 psi before 3K).

This setup is for the lady so will be limited to 10 psi, so unfortunately I will not get to see what it can do >10 psi. But hey, I've got a few more Holsets laying around so I can put them on one of my own projects.

With your 16 cm where do you see 20 psi?

I have an 18 cm housing so I'm trying to get some data on spool for that.

I noticed most guys are running a 12 cm housing so I am trying to acquire one also in case the 18 cm is too large (since it will be seeing only 10 psi I need it to come on relatively soon).


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> That is pretty rapid (10 psi before 3K).
> 
> This setup is for the lady so will be limited to 10 psi, so unfortunately I will not get to see what it can do >10 psi. But hey, I've got a few more Holsets laying around so I can put them on one of my own projects.
> 
> ...


i haven't driven the car in a couple months now, so that's give or take a hundred rpm. i'm running straight off the wastegate now so 10psi is all i get, but when my hose melted i would hit 30psi by about 4500 hahaha


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

wabbitGTl said:


> when my hose melted i would hit 30psi by about 4500 hahaha


Yep, those are BB numbers. Pretty impressive that you can get that out of a used JB truck turbo.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well im new to the holset turbo's but have been watching this thread for some time!! Well today my holset h1c showed up, just thought id share! This will be going in a Audi TT 1.8t, it looks like it's going to be a joy to make fit in the engine bay with the rain tray :laugh:!!


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awww! That's a cute baby H1C. 

Sent from my rooted Velocity Ally


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

dodger21 said:


> Awww! That's a cute baby H1C.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Velocity Ally



Lol now would you say this is a small H1C? It come off a 93 2500 something or another.. Not sure what to really think! It's states HIC on the tag but the other number's match up as H1C?!?!


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Must be the phone...

91.5 to 93 intercooled Cummins came with a 56mm compressor.

The 89 to 91 non intercooled Cummins came with a 54mm compressor. The outlet on these have a 30* bend that points the outlet away. 

The larger intercooled ones come straight out of the compressor. Either way, an H1C has 2 compressor styles. If you want a 58mm or 60mm upgrade, look up Gillette Diesel.

Sent from my rooted Velocity Ally


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Speaking of H1Cs


















:snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Going to be putting a holset on my r32. Looking at a hx35.

Any comments or suggestions on buying a different model?

Goals are approx 400-450. May turn up to 500 tops for some dyno days but doubt it. Car will be used on the track (road coarse) more than anything.

Also, any reliable place to buy cheap? Current sales? Links?

Thanks. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

lil_kano said:


> Going to be putting a holset on my r32. Looking at a hx35.
> 
> Any comments or suggestions on buying a different model?
> 
> ...


Goldfarb and associates IIRC. I think they are in Maryland or some **** like that. The 35 should fit your needs well, just make sure you set your oiling up correctly.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I got one through Goldfarb, good people. His handle is saulg on ebay from what I remember.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Goldfarb and associates IIRC. I think they are in Maryland or some **** like that. The 35 should fit your needs well, just make sure you set your oiling up correctly.


In regards to the oiling, are you talking about what is posted on the first page about the return line? If so, I may be contacting you later just to get a better idea of how it should be done properly. :thumbup:



need_a_VR6 said:


> I got one through Goldfarb, good people. His handle is saulg on ebay from what I remember.


Is his inventory only what he has listed or can I call and get an hx35 (used) for better price. His NEW one on ebay is a bit pricey but what i'm looking for - 7blade hx35.

Thanks for the replies. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

He turns a lot of turbos. I would call but the ebay prices are lower generally from what I remember.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I got one through Goldfarb, good people. His handle is saulg on ebay from what I remember.


Wait, you + boost.....? 



lil_kano said:


> In regards to the oiling, are you talking about what is posted on the first page about the return line? If so, I may be contacting you later just to get a better idea of how it should be done properly. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the replies. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Yes I was refering to the first page.

Use a drain tube from a Cummins truck, cut it a few inches from the flange and weld on a 16 an fitting. Your not going to find a 16 an drain flange anywhere so you need a little homebrew here. 

I'm not sure what your clearances are in regards your transfer case, but a smooth transition to the pan is ideal. Try to avoid use sharp angled fittings. My drain runs between the firewall and axle on my mk2

Also a cheap gauge from summit can be had for 15 bucks or so with a couple fittings to temporarily adapt an inline pressure gauge so you dont over oil the turbo.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ok. trying to pick up a hx35 right now on the cummings forums.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

-16 is ideal but its a real bastard to fit in some cases (mine). I just redid my drain with -12, all straight fittings and a slightly restricted -4 feed. The main thing is to eliminate the bends like Dave said. I had -10 on my hx52 for a year now w/ no probs but it was pretty straight. -10 is def too small for a holset though, in my case it was just a temp. thing. -12 is really the smallest I'd run comfortably. :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It was for my grm $2003 challenge
Rabbit I never finished. Still have the ic I took off a rear engined cat powered motorhome. Big.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


> It was for my grm $2003 challenge
> Rabbit I never finished. Still have the ic I took off a rear engined cat powered motorhome. Big.


Jeez I was getting excited you were gonna cross over to the dark side.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Hx25 or hx30 would be fun to try on my mk4 1.8t though...


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Hx25 or hx30 would be fun to try on my mk4 1.8t though...


hmm


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

He351ve could be interesting too, but I would have to keep the boost low.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> He351ve could be interesting too, but I would have to keep the boost low.


thats a lot of turbo hanging off that motor. I thought about putting that turbo on the Corrado. Or the super 40 or 50,52 decisions


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The only advantage to the VE is the variable nozzle, which could be a real pain to control. On a bigger motor or lighter car, I'd jump into a HX35+


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

this is true. although I've seen guys control it via a internal wastegate actuator. I'd much rather have a cleaner setup. I'm seeing a bunch of 6 and 7 bladed hx40's on ebay as of late and not the knockoffs a lot of them are from saulg's store


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

Looking for a 12-14 cm hx35 for my mk4 12v vr6. Need a little help with it. I want to run it on a 6psi set up.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

Scooz said:


> Looking for a 12-14 cm hx35 for my mk4 12v vr6. Need a little help with it. I want to run it on a 6psi set up.


running a hx35 at 6psi is like driving a porsche gt3 at 35mph....


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

fastrabbit said:


> running a hx35 at 6psi is like driving a porsche gt3 at 35mph....


Lol i know this setup is going on my DD. Im building another 12v motor on the side in which I will be running higher boost.. But until then I want to get a little power on my stock motor.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone interested in parts to make a hx35/40? I have an hx35 turbine and shaft in great shape, a 12cm twinscroll housing, a hx40 compressor housing, and 7-bade cast hx40 pro wheel. Does 70lb/m, equal to a 6262 or gt4088. It does need a rebuild kit and the backplate machined for the bigger wheel.

400 + shipping


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

fastrabbit said:


> running a hx35 at 6psi is like driving a porsche gt3 at 35mph....


Agreed. My hx30 didn't feel like it was much at 10 psi or so. Little birdie told me to turn it up, and 18 psi its a whole different animal.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

How do these perform on a stock AWP head? im considering getting one instead of my PTE 5557


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

codergfx said:


> How do these perform on a stock AWP head? im considering getting one instead of my PTE 5557


Pm 'hyperformancevw'. I know he had one on a 1.8t in mk2


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

Im trying to figure out what turbo would be best for 6 psi now and more later. Holsets can be had so cheap and can make nice numbers so thats why i was looking at them. Also the hx35 wouldn't spool super fast and i could spare my trans until i had my rebuilt motor/tranny. (and of course a clutch and lsd) Are there any alternatives in the same price range?


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5616705-F.S.-Holset-WH1C


Would the wh1c be too big for 6psi? Also this is a twin scroll correct?


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

If it came off of a Cummins, they are divided. Idk about twin scroll. Gotta read up on that.

Posted via Velocity LG ALLY


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Same thing


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

I'm really thinking about getting a hx-52 with a 16cm housing on it for cheap... run a 4" dp to help with spool. Any thoughts or should I just do a hx super 40? slightly more expensive though. Hp goals are in the 500 range


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

turboit said:


> I'm really thinking about getting a hx-52 with a 16cm housing on it for cheap... run a 4" dp to help with spool. Any thoughts or should I just do a hx super 40? slightly more expensive though. Hp goals are in the 500 range


Better off with the hx40, the 52 is more for 600 to the 700 whp


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

Scooz said:


> Lol i know this setup is going on my DD. Im building another 12v motor on the side in which I will be running higher boost.. But until then I want to get a little power on my stock motor.


then just run a t3/t4 like whats on the kinetics kit.. my jetta vrt is running 6psi.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

This thread is moving slow so heres pics of my reworked hx52 setup for motivation . Changed wastegate piping, new mvs 38mm wg's, new recirc's and some serious bracing for the turbo. Also changed over to a -12an oil drain + hard piped a section to get me past the manifold. The hx52 weighs in around 35lbs so in order for my manifold to survive, it needed a lot of reinforcement. New setup is tons better than the old, no more exhaust leaks and no worries of busting the mani in half over a bump. :thumbup: gonna get some dyno runs in on the 21st so ill post up results. Prob run between 26-28psi which should net somewhere around 550whp. running on pro maf 630 file so kinda limited till I go SEM. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Your HX52 setup always looks good. Nice update. :thumbup:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

setup looks great! 

Anyone use one of the "batmowheel" billet wheels for any of the holset turbos from bullseye? Supposed to spool faster and make a bit more power.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

btw if anyone in the area wants to join, a bunch of us (20+ppl) are gathering april 21st at Crazy Horse tuning in NJ. There are going to be quite a few higher hp cars there but really anything is welcome. :thumbup:

Crazy Horse Racing
(609) 208-2550
1127 Us-130, Robbinsville, NJ 08691


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Mike, when you're ready for SEM, do yourself a favor and go with Lugtronic, unless you have the money and know-how to run Motec.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea, gonna go with Lugtronic eventually.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Yea, gonna go with Lugtronic eventually.


 :thumbup:


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

I Just picked up a hx35w. Could anyone tell me what size oil feed and return line i should run? And also which oil pressure restrictor im supposed to run on a 98 vr6. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

turboit said:


> setup looks great!
> 
> Anyone use one of the "batmowheel" billet wheels for any of the holset turbos from bullseye? Supposed to spool faster and make a bit more power.


 Do not, do not, do not use ANY nitrous with this wheel. It hasn't been proven at all to be better. 

Joe at High Tech Turbo (HTT) said what the design is from is one with anywhere between 5ft-12ft inlet on large ships. The leading edge of the intake wheel (tallest most outward part) is sharp and more of a tip. When used on large, slow rotating wheels, it scoops more air. However, on a smaller, faster spinning wheel, it creates a big stress point. If it doesn't go outside its map, it is ok. But once you overspeed the turbo just once, it can and will come apart.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

http://vimeo.com/40789382













28psi, oem longblock 8.5:1 comp, arp rod-bolts installed w/o resizing. Meth injection, 630# pro maf. :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> http://vimeo.com/40789382
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Money, Nice job with the entire setup.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> http://vimeo.com/40789382
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good times. stock cams?


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Stock everything, just low compression, arp head and rod bolts. I need to gap the plugs a hair tighter IMO, looks like I started blowing out spark @ full boost near 7k, you can see a little dip at the tail end of my run in all 3 pulls. Other than that, c2 pro maf setup is ****ing spot on..I gotta say im very impressed w/ their tuning. afr's were on the $. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Great job.:thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

awesomeness abounds Mike, good job! :beer:


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

any .:R's running a H1C


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

great numbers man! :thumbup:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks! Just gotta get a boost control issue figured out then shes golden. :thumbup:


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I made 437 tq with 440s and a 4 in MAF at 23 psi with a hx35...but only 451whp. 
Nice numbers! Makes me want to get some injectors and turn it up!


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

My R32 currently in the shop with the H1C should know what she making in 2 weeks


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

allmotorvr11 said:


> I Just picked up a hx35w. Could anyone tell me what size oil feed and return line i should run? And also which oil pressure restrictor im supposed to run on a 98 vr6. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 Not to be rude, but I put a considerable amount of time and effort into all the info on the first page of this thread, so why don't you try reading it?


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Closing in on firing my H1C/HX35 up, pretty quiet in here.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Awesome, nothing like the sound of an Audi 5 cyl at full song


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> Awesome, nothing like the sound of an Audi 5 cyl at full song


 Only thing that sounds better than a VR IMHO.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Only thing that sounds better than a VR IMHO.


 Idk, I've got one of each and the five cylinder still gives me chills when I hear it


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> Not to be rude, but I put a considerable amount of time and effort into all the info on the first page of this thread, so why don't you try reading it?


 Not to be rude back, but I can't seem to find what it is that i am looking for. Kinda like the first 5times i have looked. To be a bit more clear.... I just need to know what the normak oil pressure is on a 12v vr. And whether or not i need a restrictor. I am new to the whole turbo deal and was just looking for some help that i could not find. Thanks


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

You'll see somewhere around 30 psi at idle and up to 90psi at wot. Feeding your holset off the 12v oil filter housing is within spec for the holset's requirements based on the info that Dave posted on the first page. I think everyone will recommend that you go ahead and run the holset without a restrictor. If you come to find that it is smoking, you might need one. In that case I dont know which one it is you'll need but I'd probably just suggest grabbing whatever 034 or ATP, etc is selling. 

I don't think any of us here are using a restrictor though so I doubt you'll need one.


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you very much. I didn't mean to be a smart ass i appreciate the useful research that is in this thread.... I just couldn't find that answer. Thanks to all


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a 6-blade HX40 (Super40) with new rebuild kit that I will throw along. Looking to get either 400 plus shipping or trade for a hx30. PM me if you are interested and I will get you pics


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

91gl. said:


> I have a 6-blade HX40 (Super40) with new rebuild kit that I will throw along. Looking to get either 400 plus shipping or trade for a hx30. PM me if you are interested and I will get you pics


 I tthought the super was a seven blade?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ There's also a 6-blade version.


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ There's also a 6-blade version.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

ill trade for any smaller holset actually


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ What are you looking for? Got some H1C's here if you are interested.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

If anyone is interested I have a Holset HX35 with a 12 cm hot side for sale......good shape, came off a dodge with 90k........hit me up if your interested


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

Getting close to throwing mine on too... next step: weld up a quiet 3" exhaust with a bypass switch :laugh:


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay so my eyes hurt from looking/reading through all these pages but who's running a HY35 or knows of someone i can search/lookup to check into it. I'm going to guess that the answer's somewhere on here already but i must have missed it, help is appreciated :thumbup: 

EDIT: Figuring an HY35 runs similar lb/min as the hx35 it should be able to make a decent bit over 300 i'd assume, aiming low on the assumption added with the fact that it's only a 9^cm exhaust housing it must get choked out compared to say a 12^cm on a hx, correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey all i posted up here a few times while my car was in the shop. i have a 2004 R32T with a built motor i am running the Holset H1C on my R32 i made 483wtq an 462whp on 20psi on a front wheel drive dyno not a all wheel. i would have made more but the hot side on the H1C was to restrictive what would you all recommend for a upgraded hot side on my H1C


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

What cm size is the current hotside, itll be inside the hotside on the wall


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

my2000APB said:


> What cm size is the current hotside, itll be inside the hotside on the wall


 i dont know the current cm size and well have to check and see if i can still see it no that its in the car


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

after it was dynoed and picked up i was told there are 2 available hot sides that were bigger and would be less restrictive.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Pretty sure I got one here with a 21cm, think that is the larger of the two for that turbo. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

what do the H1C come with when you buy a H1C or are there different hot sides for each H1C


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

how do check my hot side > it already all bolted up and in and would be a lot of work to just find out my cm size is there a website i can search the model and serial number to see the cm size on my current H1C from what you have side and the guys at the shop saying there were 2 hotsides i could pick to upgrade my hot side i would like to say i have the small H1C


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

My hx35 for sale: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5776763-FS-Holset-HX35-8-Blade&p=78404654#post78404654


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Progress*

Here's some progress of my HX35 7blade install, going on my 97 Jetta ABA-t. My Holset finally showed up at work today and since it was slow i made my downpipe adapter and wastegate modifications i needed to do before install. 

First i made my downpipe adapter; took the downpipe connector off the turbo sawsalled the cummins flange off the end and welded on my 3 bolt flange to match my downpipe. 









Here's a picture the adapter on the turbo for fun 









Next i took the ATP 7psi wastegate actuator, cut it up and added a midsection to accommodate for the length needed to reach the flapper arm. 









And a picture of it installed and adjusted to proper length. 









All i want to do yet before i bolt it up is gasket match the exhaust housing and port out the wastegate hole in the exhaust housing :thumbup:


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

R32 Lego said:


> after it was dynoed and picked up i was told there are 2 available hot sides that were bigger and would be less restrictive.





V-dubbulyuh said:


> Pretty sure I got one here with a 21cm, think that is the larger of the two for that turbo. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


21cm was the largest offered in the Dodge Cummins setups. More common are the 18cm's. You may have a non-wastegated 14cm or 16cm if swapped on from an aftermarket vendor.



R32 Lego said:


> what do the H1C come with when you buy a H1C or are there different hot sides for each H1C


89-93 Dodge Cummins. 89-91 NON-Intercooled came with a 50 or 52mm compressor while the 91.5-93 came with a 54mm compressor. 91.5-92's may have come with 21cms. I have a late build (04/92) 92 with an 18cm housing.



R32 Lego said:


> how do check my hot side > it already all bolted up and in and would be a lot of work to just find out my cm size is there a website i can search the model and serial number to see the cm size on my current H1C from what you have side and the guys at the shop saying there were 2 hotsides i could pick to upgrade my hot side i would like to say i have the small H1C


Smaller ones came with 18cm. However, people typically upgraded them. I know you can look inside along the divider on the exhaust inlet to tell.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

dodger21 said:


> Smaller ones came with 18cm. However, people typically upgraded them. I know you can look inside along the divider on the exhaust inlet to tell.


Looks like he as an 18cm. I just don't see how that would be restrictive at all on his motor setup.
Any restriction is perhaps more exhaust and/or misc piping related. Not for nothing his numbers are not bad at all either for 20 psi give that his turbo prefers a mid-20's and above operational range.

If he is really interested in getting rid of the 18 I have a 21 here I can offer up.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

The popular Banks Power Pack at that time came with a 14m non-wastegated housing so it is very possible to have a 14cm and that will be restrictive.


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Looks like he as an 18cm. I just don't see how that would be restrictive at all on his motor setup.
> Any restriction is perhaps more exhaust and/or misc piping related. Not for nothing his numbers are not bad at all either for 20 psi give that his turbo prefers a mid-20's and above operational range.
> 
> If he is really interested in getting rid of the 18 I have a 21 here I can offer up.




i have 3inch exhaust piping all the way back from the turbo and the boys over at eurowise side it was my hot side that was restricting me from making more power. i am trying to brake 500+ at the wheels. i well get you all a more detailed parts list of what i have. may be you all can help me get to were i want to be so just tell me what you need to know.


----------



## SlantSix (Apr 16, 2003)

Got Holset H1D. 8361-31220 used in Sisu/Valmet diesel engines? :what:
What u think about this in Vr6? Is this used in Kinetic turbokit? 
Atm looking for max 300hp, damn 02C dont wanna break it :banghead:
pic 1, 56-58mm
pic 2
pic 3, aprox 56-58mm
pic 4. .63


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

R32 Lego said:


> i have 3inch exhaust piping all the way back from the turbo and the boys over at eurowise side it was my hot side that was restricting me from making more power. i am trying to brake 500+ at the wheels. i well get you all a more detailed parts list of what i have. may be you all can help me get to were i want to be so just tell me what you need to know.


500 HP is going to be hard on that turbo...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dodger21 said:


> 500 HP is going to be hard on that turbo...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


i think he can do it witha better hotside, he's pretty close as is :thumbup:


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

what do you guys think i can get out of a built 24 with a 19cm hx40 billet?


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Holset H series and 40's are old tech. They work and are cheap but there are better options out there now.

R Lego, upgrading the exhaust on my truck from 3" to 4" dropped my EGT's 150-200* at WOT. Maybe try a 3.5" downpipe?

What kind of exhaust back pressure do you have for your boost? You may need to open your wastegate sooner to relieve some.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

HX35 installed on my aba 



















I've got a short runner to be put on yet which will require some refabbing of my IC piping. And i'm going with Kinetic manifold/DP as i'm not happy with the ATP parts that are currently on the car. She runs like a beauty and i'm happy with it


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

Started cleaning up my hx35w the other night. removed the wastegate actuator and pulled the housing off. my progress stopped after struggling for a very long time trying to put the big spring clip back in, I dont have a very nice pair of channel locks so it was pretty difficult. 
















































Should be going in this winter if timie permits.


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you guys think ill be able to run that with the stock vr long runner intake if i clock it the right way, seems like everyone has a shortrunner....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

yes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

D3hd3nd said:


> HX35 installed on my aba
> 
> I've got a short runner to be put on yet which will require some refabbing of my IC piping. And i'm going with Kinetic manifold/DP as i'm not happy with the ATP parts that are currently on the car. She runs like a beauty and i'm happy with it


hope you laid the T3 gasket on it and ported the turbine inlet to match and knifed edged the divider. much better response that way.....


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

dodger21 said:


> Holset H series and 40's are old tech. They work and are cheap but there are better options out there now.
> 
> R Lego, upgrading the exhaust on my truck from 3" to 4" dropped my EGT's 150-200* at WOT. Maybe try a 3.5" downpipe?
> 
> What kind of exhaust back pressure do you have for your boost? You may need to open your wastegate sooner to relieve some.


i am not to sure about what kinda back pressure i am making


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> yes.


Even with the intercooler piping and a 4in inlet pipe


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

stroker216 said:


> Even with the intercooler piping and a 4in inlet pipe


the inlet pipe will be tricky but doable...

as with anything fab related...have patience, and know what you're doing before u do it. :beer:


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> the inlet pipe will be tricky but doable...
> 
> as with anything fab related...have patience, and know what you're doing before u do it. :beer:


Thats why im asking! And plus, it isnt easy finding vrt builds with no shortrunner nowadays.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

stroker216 said:


> Thats why im asking! And plus, it isnt easy finding vrt builds with no shortrunner nowadays.


 well are u the one doing the fab work?


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> well are u the one doing the fab work?


Yes, but i dont want to do more welding than i need to, ill be making the downpipe, exhaust, ic piping, and i dont really want to make a shortrunner. One thing i do have is a 2.9 clone manifold i might change a big, it has the throttle body straight back rather than the stock setup where is angled left.

Sent from my TI-84 PLUS using tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

stroker216 said:


> Yes, but i dont want to do more welding than i need to, ill be making the downpipe, exhaust, ic piping, and i dont really want to make a shortrunner. One thing i do have is a 2.9 clone manifold i might change a big, it has the throttle body straight back rather than the stock setup where is angled left.
> 
> Sent from my TI-84 PLUS using tapatalk 2


well relax and make it happen. Worryin to much


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> well relax and make it happen. Worryin to much


Oh I know, I've been planning it since about may. I'm getting my mk2 on the road so I can pull the passat off to begin the build 

Sent from my TI-84 PLUS using tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

ah finaly got my self a usable hx40 for $200 and it came with a spair one too. 
i am waiting to ge the tims turbo hsg. it's going on my 16vT


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

where did you get that outlet neck?


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> where did you get that outlet neck?


 i work for chrysler jeep dodge ram.... so i had the turbo up at my shop and was working on a 6BT with an hx35. well i took his off and mounted it to my turbo and it fit great. so i bought one. 
all the parts where $101 new. i was hoping i didnt have to mill the v-band down on the compressor housing.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

what would you suggest for a turbo on a 3.1 12v 42lb injectors twin scroll rennen manifold 260/264 cams etc etc?


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

hx50 or 52 would be steller on that 3.1. the hx50 is a t4 i dont know what the 52 is.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

So like an hx50 with a 16c housing?


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

T4i flange. Some come with 16cm housings.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Picking up a hx35 for my mk4 r32 soon. Low boost (7psi) for now on stock compression to get it up and running. Any suggestions on oiling as far as lines, fittings, etc? Intake and exhaust piping size preference? 

Hoping for around 350-400whp on e85.  Some supercharged guys are seeing that with e85. 


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

lil_kano said:


> Picking up a hx35 for my mk4 r32 soon. Low boost (7psi) for now on stock compression to get it up and running. Any suggestions on oiling as far as lines, fittings, etc? Intake and exhaust piping size preference?
> 
> Hoping for around 350-400whp on e85.  Some supercharged guys are seeing that with e85.
> 
> ...


read the first page. I put a ton of info on there in regards to this.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> read the first page. I put a ton of info on there in regards to this.


Awesome! Thanks. :thumbup:


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

what exhaust manifold are you golf/jetta/TT 1.8t guys running?

i just ordered up a 7 blade hx40 for my TT,and im curious to see which is the best fitting manifold. ty all


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey guys i know , i know, it in the thread but was hoping if anyone remembers the page with the hx30 info? I know it wasnt but much but the was a small discussion on it that i cant seem to find.
Thanks
Al


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Im running a hx52 with 16cm housing in my Golf mk2 vr6. It's a tight fit but it clears the firewall with about 2mm to spare  Going full custom manifold next season! A couple of pics and a small video. Not running high boost because i haven't had it tuned in a dyno yet. Only street tuned by me.


























Spool in 4th gear.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That thing is just silly


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

just read the entire thread..:thumbup::thumbup:
great info here!!!


hx27w build on the way..will post results soon:beer::beer:


this is going to be a road coarse car 
so i wanted super fast spool turbo 
so what better than a little holset beast:thumbup:

GTI 337 1.8t looking for 300whp on stock rods ..and max this turbo out once i get rods

6300cc injectors ,Tial 38mm,3 inch turbo back






























manifold still being fab... (stainless steel sch 10 pipes and flanges for both turbo and WG)


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see how the HX27 spools and holds power - are you done yet?!


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

VWallin said:


> Im running a hx52 with 16cm housing in my Golf mk2 vr6. It's a tight fit but it clears the firewall with about 2mm to spare  Going full custom manifold next season! A couple of pics and a small video. Not running high boost because i haven't had it tuned in a dyno yet. Only street tuned by me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I thought the 16cm housing would be too big. That looks scary, in 4th... On low boost. Well done sir :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

All_Euro said:


> Can't wait to see how the HX27 spools and holds power - are you done yet?!


thanks brother :beer:

not yet man.. i just had an ACL reconstructive surgery  
so ill be on crutches for 3 weeks ...

plus my guy fabricator is been gone for 3 weeks with my freaking manifold and wont return my calls:banghead::banghead:

hopefully i can finish this thing in the next 2 months 
cant wait


----------



## epic vr6 (Apr 6, 2012)

Would you guys prefer an 8blade over a 7blade hx35?? Going on a mk4 12v vr6

8blade would spool faster,
But would it make as much power as the 7blade would if they were both limited to the same psi?


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

epic vr6 said:


> Would you guys prefer an 8blade over a 7blade hx35?? Going on a mk4 12v vr6
> 
> 8blade would spool faster,
> But would it make as much power as the 7blade would if they were both limited to the same psi?


Theres a link on the first page or two that explains the major differences, I think the general consensus was that the 7 blade is more efficient.


this is it.... Interpret it however you like lol.... The 8blade hx35 has a 56mm compressor inducer. This is found on 1995-1998 cummins manual pickups. The compressor flows 52 lb/min according to the compressor map. The bolton BEP housing (0.55 a/r) is enough to push the limit of the compressor. There's several 500whp 8blade hx35 cars out there with the bolt on housing. It reaches 20+psi by 3500rpms in 3rd with 272 cams. Smaller cams would equal a faster spool speed in most cases.

The 7blade hx35 has a 56mm compressor inducer. This is found on the 1999-2002 cummins manual pickups. The compressor flows 60lb/min according to the compressor map and logged results from a member here. The bolton BEP housing with the hx35 turbine wheel do not SEAM to have enough flow to really reach the potential of 60lb/min. But many have logged over 50lb/min so far and seen 500whp. The stock hx35 12cm^2 twinscroll turbine housing is a t3 flange housing. This mated to a NON-divided runner manifold has produced a 132mph trap speed with a full weight 1g AWD. This is about 600whp. So the flow is there with the stock housing if you use a non-divided manifold. The spool speed of the 7blade hx35 is similar to the 8blade hx35 with 20+ psi by 3500rpms in the bolton housing and by 4000rpms with the stock housing with a non-divided manifold.


----------



## epic vr6 (Apr 6, 2012)

Okay thanks man. I guess 7blade with stock housing and non divided manifold is the way to go then


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

here's a vid that my brother and i made with the GoPro and the galixy2s. the motor is a 2.1L 16v
its on wastegate spring pressure @ 11~13 ps.i Holset hx40 with a tims turbo .63 a/r exhaust housing


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

transient response needs some work!


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> transient response needs some work!


what do you mean?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Sparknock said:


> what do you mean?


where was he shifting at?


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey anybody know how to clock a holset hx-35?


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Should be a large snap ring on the back side of the compressor housing. Squeeze it just enough so the housing will rotate


----------



## mulk (Feb 12, 2011)

If u want clock only comp housing, then release snapring, if bearinghousing, then open up bolts from turbinhousing.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Guys so I release the snap ring? With some snap ring pliers


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

vr6milz said:


> Thanks Guys so I release the snap ring? With some snap ring pliers


Your just going to need some channel locks, and big ones, try your best not to pull the clip all the way out because its pretty difficult to get back in, at least I had an issue


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It takes three guys in my shop to pull and reseat a hy-35 clip!!

These work AWESOME for hx35 clips
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-long-reach-hose-grip-pliers-37909.html


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

that's sad
i can do it by my self.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You must have forearms of steel. The biggest issue is the circlip piers slipping out of the clip.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> You must have forearms of steel. The biggest issue is the circlip piers slipping out of the clip.


no right tool right job (Hi-tech 87)


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

well ****....

Thank you.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

i work on cars for a living. getting it done fast an easy is my game. 
any way there only like 80 bucks so worth the money IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

well damn...wish i knew bout that tool...i just used a big ass 16" long pair of channel locks


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> well damn...wish i knew bout that tool...i just used a big ass 16" long pair of channel locks


same, it wasnt fun


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

guys thanks for all the responses quick question tho, im trying to understand how this snap ring situation works. normally when i think snap ring im pushing the snap ring outwards. but in this situation i take the ends of the snap ring and push them towards eachother ?


----------



## Dub_Rex (Apr 16, 2008)

vr6milz said:


> guys thanks for all the responses quick question tho, im trying to understand how this snap ring situation works. normally when i think snap ring im pushing the snap ring outwards. but in this situation i take the ends of the snap ring and push them towards eachother ?


 OBVIOUSLY.:sly::screwy:











please note internal vs external

these turbos use a HUGE internal.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

The mock up starts this weekend. This thread has been super helpful! Starting off with 8-10PSI then after head spacer i'll up it to 15PSI. 

Fab work being done by my buddy. 

His welding skills...



















:thumbup: :laugh:


Sent from Apollo 13 on mobile device.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Anybody know where I can get a 3"vband hotside instead of a 2.5 for my holset hx35?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

buy an ebay hx35 downpipe flange, weld a 1" section of 3" SS pipe to the flange, weld 3" vband flange to that.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> buy an ebay hx35 downpipe flange, weld a 1" section of 3" SS pipe to the flange, weld 3" vband flange to that.


preciate the advice i got around to doing some research on that


----------



## Islandsilvia (Sep 8, 2010)

hey guys, 

just wanna make a small contribution to this thread. not sure if it was mentioned earlier.

But I got a Tim's turbo on the way and he sells bolt on exhaust houses for the hx35/h1c line. He also sells em for the hx40 as well. t3 .63 hotside. 

You can also get the original housing and get another 4 bolt or 5 bolt hotside and take them to a machine shop and have them open up the new hotside to the original one and bolt it on. I had a little trouble finding a hotside so i bought one from Tim's turbo





here's the link to the ebay auction for the hx35. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Holset-HX35...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item257ce909ff

hx40

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16100943747...=1&sspagename=ADME:X:eRTM:MOTORS:1348&vxp=mtr


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

Was hoping you knowledgeable individuals have insight as I need a little help identifying this positively... Im told its an HY35 , its internally gated as well.










Also this is a 16v, i noticed throughout the thread everyone is using a custom manifold are there any sources for cast ones with a top mounted flange? Ive not found any in my search.
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Evil16v said:


> Also this is a 16v, i noticed throughout the thread everyone is using a custom manifold are there any sources for cast ones with a top mounted flange? Ive not found any in my search.
> Thanks for any help!!


A few years ago vw_dred built up a 16v with a hx35 and afaik he was using a cast manifold, but I'm not sure what brand it was.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

From your wonderfully terrible pictures, it looks like an hy or he341.

Spa makes a cast topmount for the 16v. I don't know if it'll fit or not though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

Thanks!! I appreciate and yea something is wrong with my phone that continuously tries to auto focus.. But thanks! Very helpful info.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

4"exhaust outlet, he341. 3"exhaust outlet, hy35.


----------



## epic vr6 (Apr 6, 2012)

Anybody here know of someone who will rebuild an hx35? I picked one up, took it all apart to get it ceramic coated. and now I really don't feel like wrestling the tiny snap rings back in.. I'd rather pay someone.


----------



## Strokermcdell (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, I'm rebuilding a 7 blade HX35 turbo for drag racing. 
I've stripped it down but found a couple of things in the CHRA that puzzle me. 
There is no baffle plate under the thrust washer as most exploded diagrams show 
There was an O ring on the shaft just under the turbine wheel part that holds the two piston rings 

None of the exploded drawings show a third small shaft o ring and all repair kits have a pressed steel baffle plate and "d" shaped oil baffle. 

I know there were a lot of variants of turbos but not sure whether to get rid of the O ring and add the baffle plate or just keep this as is an only fit a pair of journal bearings as a rebuild? 
Turbo was badly corroded externally and had been partly submerged for a couple of years and I ve had to put a lot of hours in to even get it apart so I don't want to mess up now 
Cheers 
Stroker


----------



## shielj433 (Mar 14, 2011)

i've been looking into a hx35 for my vr for a while now and have found one local to me that i might pick up.. is there anything specific i should be looking for on these turbos. i'm no turbo expert so any advice is appreciated!

i have gone through this thread a few times but can't find where/if specifics were listed.
thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Strokermcdell said:


> Hi, I'm rebuilding a 7 blade HX35 turbo for drag racing.
> I've stripped it down but found a couple of things in the CHRA that puzzle me.
> There is no baffle plate under the thrust washer as most exploded diagrams show
> There was an O ring on the shaft just under the turbine wheel part that holds the two piston rings
> ...


 how bout some pics for reference?


----------



## shielj433 (Mar 14, 2011)

does any one know of any good holset turbo rebuilders? not sure if i should do it myself.
any info is appreciated!


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

What are you guys doing for tuning?


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Running Link g4 / Vipec v44 standalone. We Swedish guys don't use chiptunes


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

VWallin said:


> Running Link g4 / Vipec v44 standalone. We Swedish guys don't use chiptunes


Just looked that up and it sounds awesome. How was it to install?


----------



## pac1085 (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm running a 56mm H1C with the Tim's Turbos .55 a/r housing on my built 1.8t (2.0 stroker)

It did 364 whp at around 19-21psi on an extremely conservative dyno (stock head/cams, only rev to 7k)


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

Its been a bit but i finish one STK S4 however im in process of another and was hoping anyone might point me in the direction of any leads on a HX35? Had a bad little situation w ebay on last purchase so im hoping to just save me some time in my searches..... For grins heres a pic of the 1st.
Thank you all
Al


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

best bet is to scour the cummings forums, they usually let em go for cheap.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

thormx353 said:


> Just looked that up and it sounds awesome. How was it to install?


Very easy. It took me about one day to get it hooked up!


----------



## Evil16v (Nov 15, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> best bet is to scour the cummings forums, they usually let em go for cheap.


Thanks quintin!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone looking to sell an hx35 or wh1c. I am looking here, on craigslist, and cummins forums. Trying to stay away from ebay...


----------



## pac1085 (Jan 24, 2005)

I replaced the H1C 56mm w/ Tim's Turbo's housing with a 60mm HX40 and BEP .70 housing. Love it!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

After looking through this thread, I've noticed there don't seem to be any 2.0tsi builds. Why is that? I have a hx35 12cm^2 sitting in my garage from a previous project and am seriously looking at putting it on my CC. The caveat is, I can't find any info regarding if it will physically fit in the current turbo location, when it will spool on the tsi, etc... can anyone link me to a tsi hx35 build that can provide this info, to include who tuned it? 

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Screw it...I'm gonna sell it. What section would get the best possible visibility? MkIV? 

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone? I'm not sure where to post this thing or for how much...apparently the price I thought they went for is too high...

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> Anyone? I'm not sure where to post this thing or for how much...apparently the price I thought they went for is too high...
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


There is a forced induction classifieds, that would be a good place to put it.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

this is my set up holset hx35w 20psi full custom im the only guy who put a big turbo in a vw fox with lots of hp with the grill on you can never tell it's boosted


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Can a basic 5 bolt exhaust flange work if mine came missing the stock one?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Can a basic 5 bolt exhaust flange work if mine came missing the stock one?


Anyone have an answer to this? BTW got my HY35w in


----------



## pac1085 (Jan 24, 2005)

As far as I know it's only compatible with the holset 5 bolt. I had to buy one from somebody on eBay...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

pac1085 said:


> As far as I know it's only compatible with the holset 5 bolt. I had to buy one from somebody on eBay...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


You are correct......the Holset 5-bolt is a different pattern. I cannot remember the website right off hand, but there are companies out there that make Holset 5-bolt to v-band adapters that are pretty compact and work very good with tight areas. I know it's what we had to run on the DSMs due to tight area in front of the engine. 
J. Hines


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Anyone have an answer to this? BTW got my HY35w in


I have the stock one if you need it let me know. its brand new too


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, i just bought a broken 8blade HX35 of ebay and plan on rebuilding it. new bearings and new turbine wheel shaft and new compressor wheel. OR should i try a new CHRA of ebay (they go for about $ 169-189)?
since the blades are slightly dented, i want to the change the 8 blade wheel with a 7 blade to flow more, should that be a problem?
I'll bolt this turbo on a 1.8t, with a 12cm housing on a twin scroll manifold, what should i expect spoolwise? I read the whole thread, but didn't find anything on that. i didn't find any build threads using hx35 on the 1.8t forum either.
I read i need a min 19mm oil drain, but what about oil feed? do these need a restrictor of some sort?
Thanks!


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

BH17DNB said:


> Hi, i just bought a broken 8blade HX35 of ebay and plan on rebuilding it. new bearings and new turbine wheel shaft and new compressor wheel. OR should i try a new CHRA of ebay (they go for about $ 169-189)?
> since the blades are slightly dented, i want to the change the 8 blade wheel with a 7 blade to flow more, should that be a problem?
> I'll bolt this turbo on a 1.8t, with a 12cm housing on a twin scroll manifold, what should i expect spoolwise? I read the whole thread, but didn't find anything on that. i didn't find any build threads using hx35 on the 1.8t forum either.
> I read i need a min 19mm oil drain, but what about oil feed? do these need a restrictor of some sort?
> Thanks!


http://baeturbosystems.com

3/4" drain.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> best bet is to scour the cummings forums, they usually let em go for cheap.


Diesel swap meet on Facebook is another good place. $175 for a takeoff HX35.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks!
i got the part for the oil drain, my question was for the oil feed though.
THanks again!


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

BH17DNB said:


> Thanks!
> i got the part for the oil drain, my question was for the oil feed though.
> THanks again!


On my Cummins it appeared to be an unrestricted -4AN. I've never seen a restrictor though. I know Garretts have to be restricted on a Cummins.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

You need to know what oil pressure you are feeding the turbo if it is too high you will need a restrictor

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

On a 1.8t, an unrestricted 3an line or a .065 restricted 4an. Hx series take 85psi and a 1.8t will do 100psi. Also, use a 3/4 or 12an drain.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> On a 1.8t, an unrestricted 3an line or a .065 restricted 4an. Hx series take 85psi and a 1.8t will do 100psi. Also, use a 3/4 or 12an drain.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Great info.

Currently running a Vr with -4an feed unrestricted to -12an return. Will need to see if there are any oil issues and report back when there is some more time on the setup.


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Good stuff, thanks!

Does anyone have any info on this?:

1. Since the blades are slightly dented, i want to the change the 8 blade wheel with a 7 blade to flow more, should that be a problem?

2. I'll bolt this turbo on a 1.8t, with a 12cm housing on a twin scroll manifold, what should i expect spoolwise? I read the whole thread, but didn't find anything on that. i didn't find any build threads using hx35 on the 1.8t forum either.

3. All the stuff on BAE turbo is genuine holset right? or should i dare go ebay for rebuilding?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

BH17DNB said:


> Good stuff, thanks!
> 
> Does anyone have any info on this?:
> 
> ...


you should be able to swap the wheels...but i believe the 7blade is 56mm vs 54mm for the 8blade. I'm not 100% So you'll need a rebalance after the swap and possible the housing machined for the larger compressor. :beer:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Great info.
> 
> Currently running a Vr with -4an feed unrestricted to -12an return. Will need to see if there are any oil issues and report back when there is some more time on the setup.


You should be just fine, I'm running that exact setup on my VR and haven't had any issues with excessive oil pressure. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

What's a vr's oil typical pressure? (Genuinely don't know) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

What rebuilt kit are people using for a hx35? ebay? g-pop? Looking to pick one up soon in case I need it once the turbo goes on.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

If anyone is interested I'm doing an HY35 build. Any suggestions/input is welcome and appreciated as I'm trying to have a resourceful thread for people looking to run this setup. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6855297-Holset-HY35-Build&p=84224664


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

im not sure if u guys know or not but Goldfarbandassociates.com sells holset cores dirt cheap and pre ballanced rebuild kits for cheap also most cores myself or friends have bought have not been bad also i know of 6 or 7 personally that we have just slaped on cars and rode out with


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

DaBeeterEater said:


> im not sure if u guys know or not but Goldfarbandassociates.com sells holset cores dirt cheap and pre ballanced rebuild kits for cheap also most cores myself or friends have bought have not been bad also i know of 6 or 7 personally that we have just slaped on cars and rode out with


I got my hx35 from them. Got it for a great price, I did not know they sold rebuild kits, how much do they sell them for?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Also, where do you get the oil drain? -12an on 3/4" cannot find on ebay, http://baeturbosystems.com, and other sites...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I typically use gpop rebuild kits. I'll check out the others though.

For a 12an drain you either use adapters, or make a drop tube like this:










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> Also, where do you get the oil drain? -12an on 3/4" cannot find on ebay, http://baeturbosystems.com, and other sites...


I was thinking of buying a -10an (15,8mm) oil drain ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/Turbo-Oil-D...Parts_Accessories&hash=item43bd5d9c94&vxp=mtr ) , and widening up the hole in it until it reaches the minimum 19mm given by the holset specs.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

After reading this fully loaded with amazing data and info the idea of having the matching Holset turbo on Audi TT 225 

Whats ur recommendation on best mid-range (3-6k) ?

and mostly I'll go with Gonzotuning for ECU remap if that K04 hybrid didn't show up sooner 

you're pointers would greatly attract the majority of TT crowd if done in the most appropriate way 

holset guys spool it !

TYIA .


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

hx30, or stroker 2.1 with twinscroll hx35, or hx35 with .55 mitsubishi housing


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> hx30, or stroker 2.1 with twinscroll hx35, or hx35 with .55 mitsubishi housing


heck he could do that with the .70a/r housing as well :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

on a 2.0 or 2.1 perhaps. 3k on the hx makes it kind of tight


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> on a 2.0 or 2.1 perhaps. 3k on the hx makes it kind of tight


TRUE...on my 2.0 i was seeing 20psi by 3800 with the factory housing knife edged with an open scroll ramhorn manifold. So i'd think with the .70 and a cast mani it would be close to 3k...dunno bout a 1.8 tho :beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

So what makes the 2.0 and 1.8 spool the holset faster and better than the TSI motor? Head design? Im confused.


What the VE of the tsi vs the 2.0? 

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Who had put a Holset on a TsI?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5161016-GCTech-2.0TSI-HX35-27psi

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

couple of things:
1) rod safe tune 
2) .63 a/r garrett housing (stock HX housing is a .92 a/r)

#1 is the big thing. You don't want a big turbo spooling up before 4k with stock rods.


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> couple of things:
> 1) rod safe tune
> 2) .63 a/r garrett housing (stock HX housing is a .92 a/r)
> 
> #1 is the big thing. You don't want a big turbo spooling up before 4k with stock rods.


shouldn't it spool faster on a .63 a/r garrett housing?


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thank you Gents*

Deeply appreciating all ur inputs in directing me to grasp the big picture ...:beer:

Sure it's a must to have rodsafe tune if engine remains stock rod , now that i'm looking at the big picture from different angles and looking forward to know more about the most appropriate holset turbo matching hotside for my goals which are response and mid-rage power:thumbup:

..I'm big fan of broad power band , if i were looking for high rev power range i'll be owning Vtech hondas

I'll be adding a link to this thread to Audi TT forum and share this knowledge with who might be interested in Holset turbos for 1.8T-2.0T engines

A guy over the UK went through the same project a while back : http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=365565

this idea is growing on me , that i must say ! having something as reliable as this turbo with such performance output is really intriguing and interesting.

how about using PagPart 72' housing " that if its possible to implement in such concept"? or should i go smaller?

UB


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

BH17DNB said:


> shouldn't it spool faster on a .63 a/r garrett housing?


Yes. But #1 overshadows #2.



ModsTTand said:


> how about using PagPart 72' housing " that if its possible to implement in such concept"? or should i go smaller?


Define your power goals. An hy35 with stock housing will be fine for 500whp. An HX will go higher. There are no bolt on housings for an HY, and it uses a V-band connector, so unless you're custom casting, then forget it. The HX already have off-the-shelf mitsubishi flanged .55ar housings, and .70ar housings available through bullseye. Or you can modify Garrett cores. 

It would be interesting to see a .48 t3 flanged garret housing on a 54mm HX35. I can't say whether it would be a good thing or not, but the .55ar housings are putting down 550+whp. Just with fairly high back pressure. If you're shooting for less power, lower displacement (1.8L), and low rev limit, then it might work out better.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

my engine output goal is 450hp at crank is end goal 

...mainly double the OEM output with all the supporting modifications like : pure water injection for cooling and maintain healthy cylinders , champered 4" inch to 3" downpipe same as MADMAX one done by 42DD , bigger side intercoolers( A2W in future), matching injectors (mainly 1000 genesis by usrt for the spray pattern and future tuning)


My main aim is having more operational turbo in midrange than have to wait till 5k RPM to enjoy my car...putting all the power i have to the ground is more applicable to my preferences.

i'm comparing between having a hybrid K04 (frankenturbo/gonzoturbo/beachbuggyturbo) and holset hybrid turbos , factoring the egt effect of both and the most reliable of both will win in my opinion.

now that ppt 72 is out of the equation then its going to be mix&match to sort the most compatible turbo map for 1.8t-2.0t engine in the current research .

i really appreciate ur opinions and sharing ur knowledge as it'll be informative to who ever consider the same route in the future.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Yes. But #1 overshadows #2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll look into this configuration as i'm looking for way less than 500whp ...mostly it'll be near 400whp if thats reachable with 1.8T on the minimal back pressure from such small housing (.48 -.55 ) if that would be drivable with MAF based mapping on mind for DD'ing the car with regulated road-racing/autoX .


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

If you're doing autox, don't even consider a Holset. Gtx2876 is the ticket there. Stock like spool and 450whp capable. You'll never get that out of an hy or Hx unless you're using nitrous.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

ModsTTand said:


> Deeply appreciating all ur inputs in directing me to grasp the big picture ...:beer:
> 
> Sure it's a must to have rodsafe tune if engine remains stock rod , now that i'm looking at the big picture from different angles and looking forward to know more about the most appropriate holset turbo matching hotside for my goals which are response and mid-rage power:thumbup:
> 
> ...



I have a 180q TT that I'm throwing a Holset on. It's a budget oriented build but I'm still doing rods and other necessary supporting measures to make good power. I actually bought my HY35 from Pat locally. Here's the link to my build. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6855297-Holset-HY35-Build&p=84224664


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

ModsTTand said:


> Deeply appreciating all ur inputs in directing me to grasp the big picture ...:beer:
> 
> Sure it's a must to have rodsafe tune if engine remains stock rod , now that i'm looking at the big picture from different angles and looking forward to know more about the most appropriate holset turbo matching hotside for my goals which are response and mid-rage power:thumbup:
> 
> ...



I have a 180q TT that I'm throwing a Holset on. It's a budget oriented build but I'm still doing rods and other necessary supporting measures to make good power. I actually bought my HY35 from Pat locally. Here's the link to my build. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6855297-Holset-HY35-Build&p=84224664

Edit: If this build goes well I'm considering throwing an HY or HX on my 07 Civic Si. There's a guy I know with an Integra on a stock block with an HX pushing around 400hp and running high 11's if I remember correctly. I rode in it and it's pretty wicked. I'm excited to see what this HY can do on my 1.8t.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> If you're doing autox, don't even consider a Holset. Gtx2876 is the ticket there. Stock like spool and 450whp capable. You'll never get that out of an hy or Hx unless you're using nitrous.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I totally understand your point here Patt . i'm thinking out of the box , aren't you and other guys doing the same here using a diesel turbo on petrol engine  

scratch that AutoX from the equation , excuse me for getting carried away .

So mainly its an HY35 with small hotside (.48-.55ar) ,but how about this :



> HX35-40 hybrid:
> 
> Keeping the long tradition of the marriage of sportcompact and hybrid turbos, there is the hx35 turbine and the hx40 compressor. It is strongly recommended to use the large bep turbine housing or the stock hx35 turbine housing with an non-divided t3 manifold for this turbo. The small bep housing around a t31 size hx35 turbine wheel is probably not enough to merit any of the hx40 compressor wheel upgrades. 20+ psi by 4000rpms can be seen in the hx35/40 with the hx35 12cm^2 turbine housing with a non-divided t3 manifold. With the large bep housing, spool times are to be determined. But likely similar.


Or HX30

please let me do this on 1.8t not the 3.2 24V :laugh:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

thormx353 said:


> I have a 180q TT that I'm throwing a Holset on. It's a budget oriented build but I'm still doing rods and other necessary supporting measures to make good power. I actually bought my HY35 from Pat locally. Here's the link to my build. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6855297-Holset-HY35-Build&p=84224664
> 
> Edit: If this build goes well I'm considering throwing an HY or HX on my 07 Civic Si. There's a guy I know with an Integra on a stock block with an HX pushing around 400hp and running high 11's if I remember correctly. I rode in it and it's pretty wicked. I'm excited to see what this HY can do on my 1.8t.


Got you Thormx353 , sub'd :thumbup:that awesome built:thumbup:

p.s : its becose of you and BR_337 i started contemplating Holset turbos :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The hy35 is already a .6 a/r. Making a bolt on housing will require casting your own parts.

Hx35/40 ends up being a bit of work in the end. You're better off with the he341. Its a 60/60/9

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> The hy35 is already a .6 a/r. Making a bolt on housing will require casting your own parts.
> 
> Hx35/40 ends up being a bit of work in the end. You're better off with the he341. Its a 60/60/9
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Ok this is the primary project plan so far:

1- Drop in cost-wise rods ( either IE or PPT )
2- Water injection system from USRT with pre turbo + direct port injection ( pure water injection to manipulate the turbo map )
3- Matching injectors ( USRT Genesis injectors )
4- Intercoolers ( side intercoolers to maintain proper radiator air flow ) 
5- Appropriate base tune and take it from there

plus other supporting mods ( cams/ head built )

Now I'm looking at these :

-hy35 .6 a/r 
-he341 
-hx35 with .55 mitsubishi housing

All on table for comparison....pro's and con's of the mentioned Turbo's

I'll go back and read the whole thread again opcorn:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

He341 is also a .6 housing but has bigger wheels than either the hx or hy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

ok i think i got bamboozled. got a turbo off ebay as a hx35 but its actually a HC1. motor is a 12v vr6. if i did my math right this thing has a A/R of .37? 50mm inducer, 83mm exducer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ok i think i got bamboozled. got a turbo off ebay as a hx35 but its actually a HC1. motor is a 12v vr6. if i did my math right this thing has a A/R of .37? 50mm inducer, 83mm exducer.


a/r sounds wrong but if it's a 50mm inducer thats a hair bigger than a 2871 garret...pretty undersized for a 2.8L


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> a/r sounds wrong but if it's a 50mm inducer thats a hair bigger than a 2871 garret...pretty undersized for a 2.8L


yeah it didn't sound right. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That's trim. Ar is the measurement of the turbine housing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

I want to build a twinscroll manifold for the hx35 I bought, do any of you guys have a CAD drawing of the 1.8t exhaust flange? or know where i can get it from?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Does cts turbo sell manifolds? Check there. I'm sure Google has sources too.

Heres a quick source:
http://www.mandrel-bends.com/catalo...-8t-20v-header-flange-3-8-stainless-2331.html

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Just buy a flange. They're cheap.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

They are cheap, but it's the shipping to Romania that kills me.
The cheapest i found was 140$ total.

I guess I'll go with jbsautodesigns.co.uk they have the flange at a decent price + shipping and it shouldn't take it 3 weeks to get here lol.
Edit: it still adds up to over 130$ for a flange, which is still way to much..


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Hx40 60mm 8 blade with tims turbo 63ar v-band exhaust housing. Should be fun with some quattro love:thumbup:


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

Question,
I have a mk3 12v. Goals of 400whp on an HX35w w/ C2 42# With a ported ebay cast manifold. I'm wanting to utilize the internal Wastegate of the Holset, drilling out the divider, in hopes of simplifying my set up and making a custom 5psi actuator AND using my stock intake manifold. Is it possible to do this? Anybody have any pics if so? Thanks.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I hate to say it, but that's probably not going to work out for you with the stock intake manifold. My HX35 barely fits between the exhaust manifold and firewall, and we actually had to do a bit of "massaging" to make the compressor side clear. Unless you get realy creative with mounting or change up from the ATP style manifold the turbo and throttle body will be trying to share the same space.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

He could flip the turbo upsidown so the compressor is on the drivers side.

The WG on the hx isnt at the best angle for low pressure. Add on the fact that the wg port is only ~20mm and was designed to make 30psi on a 5.7l from the factory, even with a 5psi actuator, you're going to creep like crazy. An external gate is almost mandatory with these turbos. It might work on a 1.8, but not on a vr.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> He could flip the turbo upsidown so the compressor is on the drivers side.
> 
> An external gate is almost mandatory with these turbos.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Could not be said better. Compressor on the driver's side will also keep the turbo lower on the manifold. :thumbup:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad someone else chimed in. We did the fit up on my car over 2 years ago, so it's hard to remember. I wanted to keep the inlet on the passenger side, so that kind of forced my hand. Post up pics, I'd love to see that big bastard tucked down a little lower! :beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

wabbitGTl said:


> Post up pics, I'd love to see that big bastard tucked down a little lower! :beer:


Here's a couple from a Mk4 I recently built.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there a size difference in the compressor housing between an 8 blade or 7 blade hx35?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i believe the 7blade is 56mm vs 54mm for the 8blade


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i believe the 7blade is 56mm vs 54mm for the 8blade


Do you know if the outside diameter of the housing is smaller? Might have issues fitting the 7 blade hx35, wanted to know if the 8 blade might be an option.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

killerbunny said:


> Do you know if the outside diameter of the housing is smaller? Might have issues fitting the 7 blade hx35, wanted to know if the 8 blade might be an option.


housings are the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

i get an occasional puff of really white stinky smoke, usually when im backing up abruptly or hanging a tight right (drain is on left side of car). it seems as if the oil covers the drain hole and backs up oil. the drain hole is high up on the pan and i have a 4an feed and a -12an drain. my fitting on the turbo is a custom job i had to make to clear the housing and im wondering if that could be my issue as its smaller at that point than the hose itself and with a slight bend. from what ive read in this thread drains can be an issue. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

What's your oil pressure?  I imagine if you're in a turn, is quite low.

You could always tap the block and drain through the windage zone. MAYBE toss in a .090-.120 restrictor

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

im going to get a gauge on the feed line this weekend and see whats up. feed is coming from oil housing. i have a oil pressure gauge on the housing to the cabin and its 12/15psi at idle and 65ish or so on boost.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

15-65 is well within operating specs. Depending on how small the reduction is, that could be a factor. You said drain is on drivers side of the pan and turbo is on pass side, right? If so, yeah, it could be backing up, but its weird that its only in reverse and right turns. Pressure should be low, unless your right turns are drifting... Heh

I could whip you up a 12an drain fitting this weekend if you'd like. Wouldn't take but a few minutes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> 15-65 is well within operating specs. Depending on how small the reduction is, that could be a factor. You said drain is on drivers side of the pan and turbo is on pass side, right? If so, yeah, it could be backing up, but its weird that its only in reverse and right turns. Pressure should be low, unless your right turns are drifting... Heh
> 
> I could whip you up a 12an drain fitting this weekend if you'd like. Wouldn't take but a few minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


my drain is on driver side and turbo is on driver side lol the motor is in the car the wrong way :laugh: her is kinda what i think happened. i bought the turbo used, was told it was rebuilt. installed it and worked out the kinks on everything else until it was time to boost. it never really boosted and it smoked here and there and leaked oil out center housing. thinking the oil pressure was to great i rebuilt turbo. it boosted fine and no smoke but i thought i better add a restrictor to avoid the same problem. keep in mind after the rebuild i didnt have a restrictor and it was fine. now i added a .060 and it started smoking. took it out, still smoking. im thinking i burnt up the new seals with the restrictor?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> my drain is on driver side and turbo is on driver side lol the motor is in the car the wrong way :laugh:


i'll post a pic of the drain fitting this weekend. its weird because a normal flange hits my compressor housing so it needed to be angled.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I think your steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car 

I build my flanges with a 2" drop to clear the comp cover 

But yes. If you added a restrictor and ran for a good period, it could have cooked the seals. Op spec is 15 at idle, 80 max. I don't recall load pressure though. The 060 restrictor is for 4 CTL motors where pressure is 100psi at redline.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I think your steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car
> 
> I build my flanges with a 2" drop to clear the comp cover
> 
> ...


no, steering wheel is on the right side haha



is the 2" drop at an angle? i swear i had an issue that wasnt that easy to solve lol so then you have a 12an male on end? i just looked, it appears seals are leaking as oil is coming from center cartridge


----------



## epic vr6 (Apr 6, 2012)

Okay guys. I found an hx55 non gated for a steal!! Anybody know how this would work on a 12v vr6?? I was thinking about blocking off half of the twinscroll to improve spool up. What are your opinions? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> no, steering wheel is on the right side haha


I had no idea this was you! I'm up in Indy so I see your updates quite often on IG and Facebook :wave:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

epic vr6 said:


> Okay guys. I found an hx55 non gated for a steal!! Anybody know how this would work on a 12v vr6?? I was thinking about blocking off half of the twinscroll to improve spool up. What are your opinions?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


That is a big turbo, what are your power goals? Also I think you would have better results if you knife edge the divide in the housing and port match it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

well no more guessing, this turbo is spewing oil into hot side.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Brad, I had your Porsche mixed up with the vr6-rx7 build hah. Looks like you need new seals again. Might want to mic the shaft to make sure it's not worn

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Brad, I had your Porsche mixed up with the vr6-rx7 build hah. Looks like you need new seals again. Might want to mic the shaft to make sure it's not worn
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


haha. ok so took the turbo apart, tons of shaft play on the exhaust side bearing, more so than on the other end. wheel hit the housing and nicked it up a bit. Do you know what the shaft should read at? im guessing after i rebuilt it the first time it was all good and i just cooked it with that restrictor :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

wabbitGTl said:


> I had no idea this was you! I'm up in Indy so I see your updates quite often on IG and Facebook :wave:


:wave:


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Did anyone drill out the oil return hole in the oil pan on a 1.8t to get it to a true 12AN? the oem hole is considerably smaller.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Brad,

I'll get a measurement for you shortly.

BH17DNB,

I used a 2.0 pan (with no return) and welded a 12an bung on.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

im just going to buy a whole new CHRA. can i swap the 50mm/83mm for the 56mm/83? also pm on those drains you make :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone need the .7 bep turbine housing for the hx35? I have a spare here.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Anyone need the .7 bep turbine housing for the hx35? I have a spare here.


I should be in a few weeks. I want to first see how the car runs with the stock housing. It is vband out, right?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

3" vband out, standard t3 inlet. external wg only.



[email protected] said:


> im just going to buy a whole new CHRA. can i swap the 50mm/83mm for the 56mm/83? also pm on those drains you make


As long as you use the compressor cover that comes with the wheel, yes. Why would you want a 50/83? I'll send you a pm when I'm done working on this harness.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> 3" vband out, standard t3 inlet. external wg only.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you use the compressor cover that comes with the wheel, yes. Why would you want a 50/83? I'll send you a pm when I'm done working on this harness.


the turbo came with a 50/83 i was hoping to put the 56/83 chra with my housings but im not going to buy another cover to do so. not sure i'll have this turbo after i build a mani anyways. thanks


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

you can machine the 50 cover to fit the 56 wheel


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> 3" vband out, standard t3 inlet. external wg only.


That would be exactly what I want. Are you trying to sell it ASAP? I want to put the turbo in the car first.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Nah no rush

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## epic vr6 (Apr 6, 2012)

killerbunny said:


> That is a big turbo, what are your power goals? Also I think you would have better results if you knife edge the divide in the housing and port match it.


Im just looking for about 12psi with 9:1 headspacer and 440cc injectors... stock internals.. Im hoping that will put me around 350whp. 

And If anybody else with experience could give me advice that would be great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> no, steering wheel is on the right side haha
> 
> 
> 
> is the 2" drop at an angle? i swear i had an issue that wasnt that easy to solve lol so then you have a 12an male on end? i just looked, it appears seals are leaking as oil is coming from center cartridge


On a side note, while I dont condone abusing things, I want to see a video of this thing blowing donuts at full tilt.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You all know I like my holsets and everything, but the hx80 is the biggest they go.....


hx35 turbine vs my new toy


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy ****, and people tell me my hx35 is big when they see it. Pat what are you doing with that? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Also another question for you pat, is the compress housing on an hy35 smaller than a hx35? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That's the primary stage on a compound 2.5l I'm building. I'm hoping to see 1200awhp, and need to flow 120lbs at 14psi from the big guy to get there. Most 1200hp turbos flow that much at 30-40psi, but not 14, so I have to find one that's suited for 1600-1700hp.

I'll run and grab you measurements right now.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I forgot I sent my hx cover out for powdercoating yesterday.....

Image compliments of dsmtuners









The hy cover is 7.25" measured across the red line. I want the say the hx cover is 8-8.5"


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Pat you are the man, thanks for the measurement. Cool so if I cannot fit the hx on my 2.5l, I could possibly stuff an hy35 back there. Yup the hx is around 8in, I have one sitting here. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Were you putting that 2.5 in to a lotus or something? If it's in a rabbit/jetta, it'll definitely fit. I don't know about the bw t4 manifold, though.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nah, it is going in a rabbit. I was originally going to try a c2 log manifold, but the compressor housing hit the axel. I have JDL 's top mount manifold on the way. So I am pretty sure the hx will fit, but the hy is my backup plan. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought the Jdl manifold were bottom Mount? I might just be confused. The 60lb /min compressor looks great on the 2.5 by the way. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-2-5l-top-mount-hot-parts-kit/

But just the manifold. I cannot wait to get it all hooked up and running. This is the project I would use your bep housing on. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Brad, I had your Porsche mixed up with the vr6-rx7 build hah. Looks like you need new seals again. Might want to mic the shaft to make sure it's not worn
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


:wave:


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm still sorting out my future build here, so bare with me. I still wanting to use the stock intake manifold. ATP Clone Logger, and HX35. Has anybody mounted it with the stock manifold? I know the Wastegate actuator must be chopped off first.

I'm hoping to aim the cold side up towards the hood and use 2 90* couplers, one on the throttle body coming from the passenger side. The other coming off the turbo pushing Air to the driver side. Pics would be very helpful.

I'm going to be sad if I'm going to have to fork out money on a short runner right off the bat.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> You all know I like my holsets and everything, but the hx80 is the biggest they go.....
> 
> 
> hx35 turbine vs my new toy


mother of god that's fuc*ing huge. when do you think you'll get boost never:laugh:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Hoping full boost by 6k. The math shows a 4k spoolup on a compound set-up, but I don't see that happening with a turbine so large.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Hoping full boost by 6k. The math shows a 4k spoolup on a compound set-up, but I don't see that happening with a turbine so large.


my redline is 7k so that turbo is out of the question for me :laugh: but if you do get full boost by 6k that turbo is going to feel like king kong just kicked the back of your car.
post video's when done please :thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok guys it starts again! The first time I posted in the thread was the one on the 17' rim.. Sold it, bought many more sold them.......



Now on the other hand! This will be the new set up after I get the guts in this WH1C fixed up! 12cm housing on a 38mm gate with 14 base spring pressure ALL on top of a 1.8t CTS mainfold. I'll update later on when I pull the K04 off the TT!


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Who knows the size of the bolts I need for the downpipe flange on my Hy35.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

thormx353 said:


> Who knows the size of the bolts I need for the downpipe flange on my Hy35.




http://myholsetturbo.com/manuals/

Find the PDF for the turbo your using and you can find all the info you want on it related to bolt size, thread pitch, ect.. :beer:


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

Rebuilt the H1C i got off craigslist over the weekend. Just for piece of mind though, didn't have any excessive shaft play and no signs of oil in the exhaust. Exhaust housing was rust-welded on, that was pretty fun. Got a tims turbo .63 coming in a couple days. Anyone got use for a ghetto knife edged hx35/h1c 21cm2(1.61 a/r) :laugh: .


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Anybody have an idea of what spool characteristics I’m looking at with my HY35?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

On the my 1.8t hy (not the he341) with 3" charge piping it started spooling around 3500 and was at full boost around 5k (30-something psi). 
On my supercharged 2.0 with 2.5" charge piping, it started spooling about 1200-1500rpm and was at full boost around 2k (12ish psi).

random youtube video wiwth 1.8l:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZhEH1_ZUnA


Here's what some math shows on the compressor map for a *1.8l*. Each line is 1000rpm.











Same thing with *2.0l* displacement


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> On the my 1.8t hy (not the he341) with 3" charge piping it started spooling around 3500 and was at full boost around 5k (30-something psi).
> On my supercharged 2.0 with 2.5" charge piping, it started spooling about 1200-1500rpm and was at full boost around 2k (12ish psi).
> 
> random youtube video wiwth 1.8l:
> ...


Good info. I wonder how much of a difference the compressor map is for a 341. Another local guy said he maxed a 341 at 25psi on a S2K 527hp. Seems like a nice SEM manifold could really help my setup out.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

341 shifts the map to the right about 5 lb/min. The real benefit is the larger turbine wheel in the same 9cm housing.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

With a 4" exhaust outlet.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Not all 341s have the 90* comp cover and 4" discharge. His is a 341 turbine in a hy cartridge.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sure sounds like a HY and not an HE.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I personally measured the wheels


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I personally measured the wheels


Interesting. Is this from factory or a hybrid? Has it been done and tested?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Its a factory part. I have two traditional hy's and had that one. It also doesn't share the same exhaust housing as the other hys. The vband cartridge attachment is the same, but the exducer height is cut different for the taller blade, and it uses a tapered backing plate and chra, instead of the square end on hys


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Just an FYI (because I haven't seen it posted anywhere before) but for those looking to do an hx35/40, you can start with a hx40 cartridge and drop a hx35 turbine/shaft in it. The hx35 housings bolt right up to the hx40 cartridge, and you can save money on machining the cartridge.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> The hx35 housings bolt right up to the hx40 cartridge, and you can save money on machining the cartridge.


Excellent. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I just bought another hx35/40s from goldfarbinc. 175 shipped for a 40 cartridge and wheel and 35 shaft/turbine (no housings). I think it was 225 with housings. That price is awesome. And they're the ones that informed me about the housings.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

an other bit of info. if you want a 35/40 and find a 40 with a trashed compressor wheel you can get the compressor wheel from a HE351cw or VE. it's the same as the 40's in a 7 blade config.


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

So i got the turbo back together, I scored a watercooled CHRA off ebay.de, mated it to a 54/78 7 blade compressor wheel, and the 12cm twinscroll housing.
The exhaust manifold is slowly getting together, just need to add the WG flange, give it a final weld, a screamer pipe, and adapt de DP.
some pics:


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

My buddy who made me the manifold wasn't content with his work so he's redone it, only the WG port and the final welding are left to do.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

subscribed


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Just ordered my HE351... sub'd!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

I just have some BS parts to get my hands on then I'll also be doing a install on a 225 TT :laugh: Can't wait..... This is my Ideal of a full -12 oil return line setup! More of that Idea later after I get the rest of it mocked up.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The axle/cv clearances are going to be extremely tight. Don't be surprised if you have to relocate it to the passenger side of the pan. Here's how I did my 12an return. This comes in perfectly above the passenger side front LCA mount point.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> The axle/cv clearances are going to be extremely tight. Don't be surprised if you have to relocate it to the passenger side of the pan. Here's how I did my 12an return. This comes in perfectly above the passenger side front LCA mount point.


Nice what manifold you using? I'll be using the CTS top mount and the axle was in my head as I'm not all too sure where it sits with the block and space between them. I know the Factory line runs a hard angle to the PS of the car so I'm hopping I can kinda follow the same path and tuck the line up to the block and clear the axle :beer: Will see when I get that far :laugh:.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm using a custom made bottom mount.

The passenger cv is right around the center boss (above the drain plug in my picture). The axle passes above my fitting on the pan.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

I should not have any problems with the axle as long as the line is directed far enough over to the PS of the car. This is the out come of the tube and fitting coming off the turbo.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> I just have some BS parts to get my hands on then I'll also be doing a install on a 225 TT :laugh: Can't wait..... This is my Ideal of a full -12 oil return line setup! More of that Idea later after I get the rest of it mocked up.


That looks awfully familiar.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PapioGXL said:


> That looks awfully familiar.


Lol yes good sir. :beer:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:SHE fits! 

turbo to firewall...



My -12 oil return line that clears the drive shaft and tucks the block while doing so :laugh:






But on a side note, any of you run in to this problem? I have a 12mm banjo bolt for a stock feed line.......  every one and there mother sells a 10mm x 1 to -4 fitting..... As you can tell I just would like to put this out there, you buy two holset fittings lol 12mm x 1.50 too -4 line and you should be good to go with the proper fitting vs down another week..


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

20psi now said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:SHE fits!
> 
> turbo to firewall...
> 
> ...


I'm doing something similar to this but using the stock return line off the turbo and block adapter that pushes into the block of the cummins. It's 7/8's or -16an.


----------



## robots (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been a long browser on these forums and finally decided to post smth.

My friend is building a 1.8L nissan engine, and VW 1.8t is as close in displacment as it can get. 
We already got full twinscroll manifold twin gates, t3 flange, w/m injection, RON98 fuel, and stock bottom in good health.

Looking to run maximum of 1.5bar, since stock internals are not that strong. 

Only twinscroll ideas we came up to were: HX30 12cm TS T3 with better compressor wheel and hx35 TS T3 10cm and 50/78mm compressor wheel.

Any rough ideas on spool behaviour and power ? 

I'm leaning towards hx30 in 12cm, since with smaller turbine wheel it will surely spool earlier. 

And from y findings, hx35 12cm turbine housing scroll area is compared to garrett .71-73. Measured from 3d scans.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I blew up a sr20 with a 2871. I wouldn't dream of running g a hx35 on that motor, even with twin scroll. Hx30 would be a good choice, but check out this turbo. I've made 330whp with it before and it has an integrated Bov and WG.

http://shopping.kinugawaturbo.com/turbochargervolvos40v40td04l-19ttwinscroll250hp.aspx


----------



## robots (Apr 21, 2014)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I blew up a sr20 with a 2871. I wouldn't dream of running g a hx35 on that motor, even with twin scroll. Hx30 would be a good choice, but check out this turbo. I've made 330whp with it before and it has an integrated Bov and WG.
> 
> http://shopping.kinugawaturbo.com/turbochargervolvos40v40td04l-19ttwinscroll250hp.aspx


If I'm not mistaken its a tiny compressor wheel, 46mm/58mm. I would say you maxxed it out at 330whp. With our pump fuel it won't be possible to get those numbers, too much ignition would be needed to get there.
So I'm looking for smth more free flowing. 

Btw, HE221 is pretty similar to that volvo turbo. But need somthing bigger to get there. Want close to 400hp on 1.8l. 

2871 is a badmatch turbo in my books, too little turbine for its comressor.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Youre absolutely right. It was 306 on 93, 330 on e85. Absolute limit of the compressor. 

Have you considered the 7163 efr? Its pricey, but just may be what you're looking for


----------



## robots (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, if I we had the budget for EFR we wouldn't be discussing Holsets here )))

I will show you HX30 that we are thinking of using tmrw.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Dave926 said:


> I know there are more people on here that have holset setups....post them up !!!!!!!!!


Im close!


----------



## robots (Apr 21, 2014)

This is the hx30 we are looking into using with 1.8 twinscroll. Custom billet 11-blade wheel, 46lbs/min flow rate.
And hx30 12cm twinscroll turbine housing.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Anybody know of aftermarket vband exhaust housing for a HY35. Had a bolt break off from my downpipe in the turbo and I think I'm either going to weld a flang onto the turbo and then a vband onto the flange or see if there is an aftermarket exhaust housing that is vband.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

thormx353 said:


> Anybody know of aftermarket vband exhaust housing for a HY35. Had a bolt break off from my downpipe in the turbo and I think I'm either going to weld a flang onto the turbo and then a vband onto the flange or see if there is an aftermarket exhaust housing that is vband.


talk to tim at www.timsturbos.com . He machines/make garrett t3/v-band exhaust housings that bolt right on. I have one in 63ar on a HX40


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

Openions please.. Looking to turbo my Dads 383sbc 280Z(low boost) the compressor map looks good for hx-52, but i think the 16cm exhaust housing would be too small... Any insight?


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

It's done!
I finally got my car back together after some months of waiting for parts and so on.
Here are some pics:


Some specs:
Holset HX35 12cm on twinscroll manifold, stock bore, AGU bigport head with AGU intake, N/A Cams, 4' Intake, Walbro 450lph, AEM W/M injection, Tial Q BOV, for now i''m running the 630cc Siemens injectors for which i have the tune, will upgrade to Bosch 1000cc Mafless as soon as get i tuned.
First impressions: 
- even with the w/m turned off, mafless and the previous 630cc tune, it gets full boost at 4500rpm in 3rd, much later in 1st and 2nd, it pulls much harder then it used to with my ebay 50trim with which i dynoed 351hp.
- this thing really moves a serious volume of air, I had to tie down all of my vacuum lines, since after a couple of pulls, I blew 2 straight off the manifold and this never happened before with the 50trim.
Also love the fact that it sounds like a semi while spooling


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

16 psi is fun but the 20.6 the ebay gate likes to creep too is so much fun lamo today it held 16psi through lol DAMN EBAY I know I should have never cheeped out out :facepalm: I won't enven go posting pics about the dump tube lol its kinda a bad site! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVwqQDyFwMA


And I forgot to add some but not all finished pictures!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like the fun really starts at 5k lol:laugh:

My HX30 was stupidly loud during spool. I was heard a 1/4 mile away before. It had the anti surge housing as well


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

BH17DNB said:


> It's done!
> I finally got my car back together after some months of waiting for parts and so on.
> Here are some pics:
> 
> ...



Damn, my HY35 doesn't hit full boost till 5k.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

thormx353 said:


> Damn, my HY35 doesn't hit full boost till 5k.


You comparing open scroll the manifold that me and you have, to a twin scroll manifold that he had built :laugh: Now seeing that me and him are the same turbine wheel and maybe a 2mm difference on the compressor wheel I'd love to know how to reduce my spool by 1k RPM's :laugh:. My gate cracks at 5400 ish most of the time!


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

20psi now said:


> You comparing open scroll the manifold that me and you have, to a twin scroll manifold that he had built :laugh: Now seeing that me and him are the same turbine wheel and maybe a 2mm difference on the compressor wheel I'd love to know how to reduce my spool by 1k RPM's :laugh:. My gate cracks at 5400 ish most of the time!


I have the 54/78 compressor wheel.
Also my tuner says that using the VVT, he thinks he can make it load with about 500rpm sooner, and that would be savage


----------



## khemiicalz (Mar 25, 2009)

i just received a Wh1e that will need a rebuild.
im wondering if i can have a hy35 12^2 turbine housing mated onto the Wh1e. anyone know if its possible? ive heard that a hx35 housing can be put on a lathe and machined to work, but i prefer the hy housing. 

thanks for the info.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The hx housing will work. The hy housing will not. You can put the wh1c turbine/shaft in to a hy cartridge and machine the hy turbine housing to fit. The hy compressor is better than the wh1c compressor, so you would want to keep that.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

thought I'd get in on this fun...



building a 2.0 TDi based off a 1.9TDi PD BEW engine for a B5/B7 quattro setup...

I`m using the smaller He211 and He221 turbos on my setups - the next one the line is my 2.0T FSI which I`ll pair up with an He221w...these things spool like crazy

and while I`m at it - here's some shiny pics of that 221...not many people use these but they're much better than the GT28 and are built to last


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

So I have a two holset projects that need to be completed by monday evening. Please don't mind the mess, I'm exhausted. Here's the first, the second, a hx35 fwd 200sx I will be fitting up tomorrow. :


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

20psi now said:


> 16 psi is fun but the 20.6 the ebay gate likes to creep too is so much fun lamo today it held 16psi through lol DAMN EBAY I know I should have never cheeped out out :facepalm: I won't enven go posting pics about the dump tube lol its kinda a bad site!


Open dumps on the waste gate promote boost creep.....You Have Been Warned


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Got my HE351cw bolted up to the B202!


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

IronJoe said:


> Got my HE351cw bolted up to the B202!



whats the deal with the compressor cover...im liking the cast 90* angle on the cover...looking good...


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks! That's the standard compressor outlet on the HE351. 


Building the downpipe next week, 4" off the turbo down to 3" the rest of the way back.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Screw that

4" out the side of the car FTW


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

nitec said:


> thought I'd get in on this fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

hx27w here ! :beer::beer:


----------



## blownhemi (Jul 23, 2014)

robots said:


> This is the hx30 we are looking into using with 1.8 twinscroll. Custom billet 11-blade wheel, 46lbs/min flow rate.
> And hx30 12cm twinscroll turbine housing.


Did you guys complete that HX30-hybrid-like installation? I've been toying with a thought like that for some time now. Any good/bad experience? Did it meet your expectations?

If it's not too much to ask, and if it isn't confidential, can you tell me some details about it? What CHRA did it go into? What kind of compressor housing is over it?


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

4" downpipe build for my HE351!


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

I was thinking of also wrapping my exhaust manifold, but heard some mixed opinions on this.
Some say the life of the manifold is severely shortened, and all the heat that is contained in the wrapped mani is heatsoaking the head, and so on.
The only reason i'd wrap the mani is because after it heats up, I can feel the heat at my feet pretty bad...
What do you guys think about this?


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't wrap the exhaust manifold but you can get good results from wrapping the downpipe, that will help keep the heat in check


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

the rumors come from stainless vs mild manifolds. the wrap collects a tiny bit of moisture after each cooldown, which will slowly rust a mild header but it burns off very fast once restarted, the stainless manifolds are unaffected by this

wrap a stainless header, don't wrap a mild version


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Couple questions. Has anyone had luck welding a vband to the exhaust housing? One of my bolts broke off inside the housing and now I'm looking to go vband as this is the only part of my exhaust system that isn't.

Second, is ceramic coating better than wrapping in terms off advantages for keeping temps down?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

thormx353 said:


> Couple questions. Has anyone had luck welding a vband to the exhaust housing? One of my bolts broke off inside the housing and now I'm looking to go vband as this is the only part of my exhaust system that isn't.
> 
> Second, is ceramic coating better than wrapping in terms off advantages for keeping temps down?




yes, a good welder can weld a SS vband flange to a cast hotside with high nickel rod, I think it is ni99 .

they both work, if you have the budget, ceramic coat and then wrap it, itll stay nice and cool, helping exhaust velocity and spool immensely


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The housing is cast steel, not iron. It can be welded with 309 but will havea longer life expectancy with inconel. Nickel rod would work, but is not as strong as a nickel-chrome rod, and thosehigh nickel rods are really expensive.


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Finally got some miles on my new setup. Going from a T3/T4 hybrid to this is night & day. I can't believe how much faster it builds pressure, and how fast it is on base boost.

I've set base boost pressure at 17psi via the stock internal wastegate. Even at this low pressure (I was pushing 30psi on the dinosaur t3/t4) it is a monster! I cannot imagine this thing at full boost. I previously made 275whp at 17psi - and now at the same boost pressure, it's much faster. I would have no doubt I'm over 300whp right now, with tons of room to grow.

My tuner expects 500whp :sly::laugh:


The finished product:


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks great!
I went from a t3/4 50trim too and the difference is huge.
Post some more pics of the car!


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

So close!


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

^Looks good. Did you tap the comp housing for the AN fitting and grind off the wastegate bracket? IIRC the stock HY's are press-in, I've been wanting to remove mine...


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

idrivemyself said:


> ^Looks good. Did you tap the comp housing for the AN fitting and grind off the wastegate bracket? IIRC the stock HY's are press-in, I've been wanting to remove mine...


Yes sir I did.


----------



## Motor069 (Jan 2, 2010)

i have HY35 10cm turbine housing and HX35 7blade with machined T3 turbine housing AR 0.63, I fail to decide which one to use for street use and street pump. Please help me choose


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Finally got mine on the road, currently at 18psi. Im impressed with the spool considering its being fed by an 8 valve. 


For those using water/meth injection, are you sourcing methanol and mixing 50/50 yourselves or are you using something else?


----------



## Mk2ryan (Jun 22, 2013)

my friend is junking his holset hx30 off his 4bt cummins, hes swapping into his jeep. theres nothing really wrong with it. i have a 88 scirocco that im building a 12v vr for and i was maybe wondering it i can use that. i know alot of people say i should put a hx35 but is there anything i can do to make the hx30 better or just dump it and go bigger. if so how do i get rid of the internal wastegate?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

30 is too small for a vr6. stick with a hx35.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

Mk2ryan said:


> my friend is junking his holset hx30 off his 4bt cummins, hes swapping into his jeep. theres nothing really wrong with it. i have a 88 scirocco that im building a 12v vr for and i was maybe wondering it i can use that. i know alot of people say i should put a hx35 but is there anything i can do to make the hx30 better or just dump it and go bigger. if so how do i get rid of the internal wastegate?


sell it to me I need one for my 16 valve!!! send me a PM


----------



## Mk2ryan (Jun 22, 2013)

my2000APB said:


> sell it to me I need one for my 16 valve!!! send me a PM


I'm not gonna sell it cause it's in pieces right now he disected it to inspect it, I would rather keep it and swap parts internally since it's apart to make it better. I read a guy swapped the turbine wheel with one out of a hx40 and kept the housing of a hx30.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

even with a turbine swap you still won't be able to get a big enough compressor inside that housing


----------



## Mk2ryan (Jun 22, 2013)

my2000APB said:


> even with a turbine swap you still won't be able to get a big enough compressor inside that housing


ok, i ordered a hx35 through my job suppose to be getting it today sometime, i ll just stick with that


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Mocking up placement for manifold fabrication.


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

I've seen many billet compressor wheels for the hx35 popping up on ebay recently.
Did anyone try one of those? are they worth their $150?


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

Just thought I'd pitch in... I put an HE200WG in my son's 1.6 diesel Jetta, along with a 2.5" exhaust (single TT resonator in the over-axle piece, otherwise straight), G60 intake manifold, FMIC, lightened flywheel, uprated clutch, and basic injection pump mods. Spools great to 32-33 psi (we live at ~6000 ft) and maintains that to redline. EGTs are very low, and he's averaging 42-44 mpg in city driving. It's a blast to drive and absolutely rips! You can short shift through the gears in the meat of the power band or rev it like a gasser...both fun. 

I'm so impressed w/ the little Holset, I'm planning to replace the dinosaur T3/T04e in my Corrado 16vt with an HX35 or HE3xx series. With the ancient Garrett, high-rpm power is good (I run 25-26 psi at sea level), but the lag is ridiculous. Also thinking about getting another HE200 for the 1.6d rabbit I just picked up for my daughter, who gets her license this summer. She told me a turbo is at the top of her priority list.


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

jmaddocks said:


> Just thought I'd pitch in... I put an HE200WG in my son's 1.6 diesel Jetta, along with a 2.5" exhaust (single TT resonator in the over-axle piece, otherwise straight), G60 intake manifold, FMIC, lightened flywheel, uprated clutch, and basic injection pump mods. Spools great to 32-33 psi (we live at ~6000 ft) and maintains that to redline. EGTs are very low, and he's averaging 42-44 mpg in city driving. It's a blast to drive and absolutely rips! You can short shift through the gears in the meat of the power band or rev it like a gasser...both fun.
> 
> I'm so impressed w/ the little Holset, I'm planning to replace the dinosaur T3/T04e in my Corrado 16vt with an HX35 or HE3xx series. With the ancient Garrett, high-rpm power is good (I run 25-26 psi at sea level), but the lag is ridiculous. Also thinking about getting another HE200 for the 1.6d rabbit I just picked up for my daughter, who gets her license this summer. She told me a turbo is at the top of her priority list.


adopt me


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

superkarl said:


> adopt me


Pick me:wave:


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

superkarl said:


> adopt me





Pisko said:


> Pick me:wave:




Just teaching the kids how to work on older cars and how much fun (and rewarding) it is to modify them without spending a ton of money. :beer:


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Someone mentioned to me about "cutting down" my exhaust housing in my HY35 to reduce .ar and lag. I've never heard of this before and considering there really isn't aftermarket housings available that I know of for the HY it intrigued me. Has anyone heard of doing this? If so how would you effectively measure .ar size while you're doing it?


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

I had Tim from tims turbo put on a .63 ar housing on my h1e turbo. I think he makes them for the hx35/hy. Send him an email.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> I had Tim from tims turbo put on a .63 ar housing on my h1e turbo. I think he makes them for the hx35/hy. Send him an email.


Thanks for the info. I sent him an email. Interested in his response.


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

jmaddocks said:


> Just thought I'd pitch in... I put an HE200WG in my son's 1.6 diesel Jetta, along with a 2.5" exhaust (single TT resonator in the over-axle piece, otherwise straight), G60 intake manifold, FMIC, lightened flywheel, uprated clutch, and basic injection pump mods. Spools great to 32-33 psi (we live at ~6000 ft) and maintains that to redline. EGTs are very low, and he's averaging 42-44 mpg in city driving. It's a blast to drive and absolutely rips! You can short shift through the gears in the meat of the power band or rev it like a gasser...both fun.
> 
> I'm so impressed w/ the little Holset, I'm planning to replace the dinosaur T3/T04e in my Corrado 16vt with an HX35 or HE3xx series. With the ancient Garrett, high-rpm power is good (I run 25-26 psi at sea level), but the lag is ridiculous. Also thinking about getting another HE200 for the 1.6d rabbit I just picked up for my daughter, who gets her license this summer. She told me a turbo is at the top of her priority list.


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

Just thought I would pop in and show you the HX52 going on my vr6..... Going to weld up and smooth the compressor housing and (if funds allow)gold plate it. It's also going to be mounted on a custom equal length sidewinder manifold that goes over the gearbox


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

i found a hx35 w/ a 18.5cm housing and a hx35 w/ a 12cm t3 on craigslist. my 35r needs a rebuild (which im not gonna do) and the guy is pretty sure that the 18.5 is close to a .84ar... from reading in this thread it looks closer to a 1.37ar.


hes asking 500 with a new chra... im not gonna pay 500 for it tho (for the bigger holset) and the other had shaft play but he wont say if its radial or axial...



is the calculation of the 18.5 close to the 1.37 or is it .84? chances are i might be picking this up tonight. i also read that the smaller hotsides are hard to come by. i would like to stick close or go smaller than my current size .84


i appreciate the help. thanks in advanced



edit... both turbos are 7 blade


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

the 12cm is the most common hotside. It's also the .89ar housing. the 18cm is 1.3-something.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> the 12cm is the most common hotside. It's also the .89ar housing. the 18cm is 1.3-something.


i found bullseye's website. 

http://www.bullseyepower.com/products/view/HX40-Stainless-T-3-Housing/161/#prettyPhoto

i think the .7 would be perfect for a street vr.



i wonder if the vr would even spool the turbo with that big housing..


and thanks for the input.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

the vr already has split manifolds for twin-scroll. Unless you're changing manifolds, use the 12cm.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> the vr already has split manifolds for twin-scroll. Unless you're changing manifolds, use the 12cm.


im taking a pass on the second holset, the one with the bigger housing has a new chra and i get the old parts so i can rebuild it. the one im getting has the 18.5cm housing. which will get swapped out.


----------



## sigurbergur (Aug 25, 2010)

can anyone give me info on this monster ?

the exhaust housing is number 32 :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

http://www.myholsetturbo.com/identify.html


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I might be wrong, but it looks like a fake. The ID tag isn't properly filled out and the compressor covers typically aren't that smooth. it would also be the first holset I've seen that uses a bolt-on compressor cover instead of a large snap ring.

The 32 on the exhaust housing means nothing, the turbine housing size is stamped INSIDE the turbine inlet flange.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There are a lot of them with just the part and serial, usually the larger ones. Use the crossreference to determine what it is. 
I have seen them with all sorts of options, bolted, snap ring, vbands, flanges, bolted inlets, etc. all depends on what it was made for.


----------



## sigurbergur (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I might be wrong, but it looks like a fake. The ID tag isn't properly filled out and the compressor covers typically aren't that smooth. it would also be the first holset I've seen that uses a bolt-on compressor cover instead of a large snap ring.
> 
> *The 32 on the exhaust housing means nothing, the turbine housing size is stamped INSIDE the turbine inlet flange.*


i know and the 32 is stamped on the inside you can kind of see it in one photo

bought the turbo when it was new in box never used (old stock from a company in iceland) all the gaskets and everything, the only thing the company told me about it that it came of a big 12l truck haha.

i was just wondering if i could source another exhaust housing and use it 

edit...

crossrefrenced it and its called H2D or S3B, off a MAN truck


----------



## epic vr6 (Apr 6, 2012)

Who can rebuild an hx35 for me? I don't have the right tools for the baby snap rings and I keep mangling them all. Willing to pay someone to get it done for me..


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

epic vr6 said:


> Who can rebuild an hx35 for me? I don't have the right tools for the baby snap rings and I keep mangling them all. Willing to pay someone to get it done for me..


 Goldfarb and associates in Maryland, they do a lot of holset rebuilds


----------



## epic vr6 (Apr 6, 2012)

my2000APB said:


> Goldfarb and associates in Maryland, they do a lot of holset rebuilds


Thanks! I will give them a call.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

epic vr6 said:


> Thanks! I will give them a call.


Ask for Brant


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*I'm in love*

Few months ago we dynoed:
Mk3 golf, 1.8 20vt AEB engine code,
Rods, pistons. 
HY35 with 9cm housing. 
Managed to get [email protected]@1.8bar
On 95 octane. 

Awesome turbo! Full boost near 4000.


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

Have any more info on the setup? Torque? Outputs on pump gas? 449 hp on a HY35 is great! Wheel or crank?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

I have an hy35 on my 2.3L vr5

13 psi right now, hits 13 psi at about 3000 rpm baby boost around 2000. so far I'm loving it. turning it up closer to 20 soon!











Holset HY 35
AEM FIC 6
50# injectors
walboro 255 LPH
Meth injection
Electronic boost controller
6 puck un sprung clutch
LSD
FMIC the size of the rad
38 mm wg
custom SRI
shift light
line locks


----------



## Eddytt (Nov 23, 2013)

Pisko said:


> talk to tim at www.timsturbos.com . He machines/make garrett t3/v-band exhaust housings that bolt right on. I have one in 63ar on a HX40


Hi, how it works pisko?? Im thinking about that turbine housing with hx35 for my 1.8t, but no idea how it spools..


----------



## Eddytt (Nov 23, 2013)

LamaMk1 said:


> Few months ago we dynoed:
> Mk3 golf, 1.8 20vt AEB engine code,
> Rods, pistons.
> HY35 with 9cm housing.
> ...


Hey mate that sounds great 449hp on hy35,
Do You have and more information? Im looking for a hx35 .63a/r for my 1.8t agu head, but have no idea how it performs 
Thanks


----------



## Eddytt (Nov 23, 2013)

20psi now said:


> 16 psi is fun but the 20.6 the ebay gate likes to creep too is so much fun lamo today it held 16psi through lol DAMN EBAY I know I should have never cheeped out out :facepalm: I won't enven go posting pics about the dump tube lol its kinda a bad site!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVwqQDyFwMA
> ...




Hey mate, wich manifold are You runing? Im thinking about hx35 for my TT but dont know wich manifold will fit with hx35
Thanks


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Dunno how many people are still interested, but I just got an interesting unit in. Part number 4036617. It's a 7 blade 56mm hx35, but it uses the hy35 compressor cover, so the compressor cover diameter is much, much smaller and easier to package in to tighter places, and 14cm twinscroll t3 exhaust hausing with no wastegate and integrated 2.5" vband outlet. I think it's kind of neat, and probably what I will be specifying from now on whenever I order.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

Would it be safe to say that an HY35 would spool earlier than a 50-trim T3/T4? And would flow a little better on top?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

No. The 50 trim will out spool the hy35. Even the biggest stage three 50 trim turbine wheel is smaller than the smallest hy35 wheel. And the 50 trim can be had with much smaller Turbine wheels.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> No. The 50 trim will out spool the hy35. Even the biggest stage three 50 trim turbine wheel is smaller than the smallest hy35 wheel. And the 50 trim can be had with much smaller Turbine wheels.


Dangit, that's not what I was hoping to hear... I have a T3/T04e 50 trim that I bought from MJM Autohaus years ago (~2006), supposedly rebuilt from a Mercedes truck turbo. It originally had a .48 hot section, and I was having some surging issues, so I had G-Pop Shop put a .63 turbine housing on it w/ the more ubiquitous Ford bolt pattern. They told me its turbine wheel size is somewhere between a stage III and stage V...yeah, it's a big old dinosaur.

I was spooling to 26 psi at around 4900 rpm at sea level , a little worse than that up here at altitude (~6k'). I'd really like to find a Holset w/ similar flow but quicker spool. 

Nevertheless, thanks for the help. :beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Spool can be affected by a lot of other things like intercooler pipe length and diameter and exhaust manifold and downpipe size. Optimizing any of these will pick up spool. Another option would be to get a 12cm divided hx35 and run a quick spool valve

A tp4e flows about 45lbs, so something else in that range would be a evo3 16g, hx30, or td05 20t


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

Hmmm... Just looked at some compressor maps, and an HX30 might do the trick.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

anyone put an 18cm HC1 on a vr6? or is that hotside just way too big? I have an HY35 on my vr5 with a 9cm and it spools way too quick I see 15-16 psi at 3000


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

There is the hx35 in the middle with the 12cm housing.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah I think that may be a good idea. I was just curious as I happen to have an HC1 sitting on my bench but it has the twin scroll 18cm housing


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

18cm is spot on for a big power car.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

I run a hx40 with a decided 18cm turbine housing that has been ported. On a custom up pipe tubular manifold on my 8v aba, spools pretty good was able to push 34psi at the top of 45th last year using no lift shift at the strip, for a daily it would be way to laggy, donated going 16cm which would be good for a Vr6 to make decent power on it


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Hx40 18cm exhaust housing billet compressor wheel feed by a 2.0 
Aba, ran a 10.78 at 135 last year will be trying for 9s and 600 who this year


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

that's impressive! what's done to the engine internally?


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Forged rods from scat all arp bolts, and wiseco 8.5-1 forged pistons gravely ported bigger valve head with custom cam shaft


----------



## AWopGenius (May 14, 2009)

Question,
I have a mk3 12v going into a cabby with plans of turboing. Goals of 350-375 wheel on an HX35, 9:1 heads pacer, C2 42# and a ported cast ATP style manifold. From what I've seen so far in this thread is that all the HX's are internally gated. Is that correct? Is everyone that runs an external gate removing the actuator and welding the internal gate shut?

Where are people sourcing these other than eBay/craigslist? I've read some stories where a turbo is listed as an HX for example but it's really something else. Since my knowledge on these is limited, is there a good way to properly identify what I'm buying?

Do these turbo require an oil restricter for the feed?

Lastly, my atp style manifold accepts both t3 and t4 flanges so I'm not too worried about that, but I would like to run a 3" v-band off the exhaust side. Is the easiest way of doing this by using the v-banded plate adaptor or just weld the v-band right to the housing? 

Any and all input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

AWopGenius said:


> Question,
> I have a mk3 12v going into a cabby with plans of turboing. Goals of 350-375 wheel on an HX35, 9:1 heads pacer, C2 42# and a ported cast ATP style manifold. From what I've seen so far in this thread is that all the HX's are internally gated. Is that correct? Is everyone that runs an external gate removing the actuator and welding the internal gate shut?
> 
> Where are people sourcing these other than eBay/craigslist? I've read some stories where a turbo is listed as an HX for example but it's really something else. Since my knowledge on these is limited, is there a good way to properly identify what I'm buying?
> ...


Ya they're mostly internally gated, as far as knowing when one is real or not I have no clue, but what ur running as a setup will easily get you that power btw. I had the exact same setup had the hx35 going in decided to go for a different turbo instead. However always thought of how it would be if I had used the hx35 post a vid of it when ur done lol !


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

AWopGenius said:


> Question,
> I have a mk3 12v going into a cabby with plans of turboing. Goals of 350-375 wheel on an HX35, 9:1 heads pacer, C2 42# and a ported cast ATP style manifold. From what I've seen so far in this thread is that all the HX's are internally gated. Is that correct? Is everyone that runs an external gate removing the actuator and welding the internal gate shut?
> 
> Where are people sourcing these other than eBay/craigslist? I've read some stories where a turbo is listed as an HX for example but it's really something else. Since my knowledge on these is limited, is there a good way to properly identify what I'm buying?
> ...


Just weld the vband straight to the turbine housing, less places to worry about a leak that way


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

you can buy vband non WG t3 housings for an hx35


----------



## dudu20vt (Jun 9, 2016)

i had a Hx40 @ 2,6bar(37,70psi)on my 2.0 ABA, ported 20v AEB, CR 8,0:1, running on E85... it push 2,6bar @ ~3800rpm










from now im upgrading to Hx50 and external (wet sump) oil pump.... i hope it spools and gave some power to my engine....


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

what's the most power people have made off 7 blade hx35 on a vr6.
think it will Crack 600?


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

dudu20vt said:


> i had a Hx40 @ 2,6bar(37,70psi)on my 2.0 ABA, ported 20v AEB, CR 8,0:1, running on E85... it push 2,6bar @ ~3800rpm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking setup


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

I know its somewhat 'small' but how many of you guys are using a HX27? Just got one and plan on welding the wastegate shut and putting it on my ABA. Except for the one guy who put it on his 1.8t I found next to nothing on it. 

Worst case i'll sell it and buy a HX30/35 lol


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

MK3 LUV said:


> I know its somewhat 'small' but how many of you guys are using a HX27? Just got one and plan on welding the wastegate shut and putting it on my ABA. Except for the one guy who put it on his 1.8t I found next to nothing on it.
> 
> Worst case i'll sell it and buy a HX30/35 lol


Bump, I'd like to know as well. 

If you end up selling let me know ill take it off your hands.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Bump, I'd like to know as well.
> 
> If you end up selling let me know ill take it off your hands.
> 
> ...


Yessir, I'll be sure to let you know if I do :thumbup:


----------



## chamuko (Mar 21, 2012)

Im lookin at a he351cw but was wondering if anyone made an adaptor to 3" on exhuast? Or what you guys done?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## chamuko (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok got another question anyone know if this is a hx35 or even a holset?https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57db4086cee32/received_10153720859866816.jpeg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57db409a7617f/FB_IMG_1473974810833.jpg?


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

chamuko said:


> Ok got another question anyone know if this is a hx35 or even a holset?https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57db4086cee32/received_10153720859866816.jpeg?
> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57db409a7617f/FB_IMG_1473974810833.jpg?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


In general a Holset is marked with cm2 and not a/r and I have never seen a reverse rotation HX35. Do you have measurements for the wheels? I believe Cummins uses Schwiezer and Garrett as well.


----------



## chamuko (Mar 21, 2012)

It was a turbo i was goin to buy so i dont have measurements. but i just bought an he351cw. So hopefully all goes well 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Holset (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey guys, bringing back this thread up. wanted to check if this is 16cm2 hotside I have. 

It is HX40W T3 twinscroll.


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Usually it's cast inside the exhaust inlet


----------



## DraganUS (Mar 7, 2015)

Gary_808 said:


> Usually it's cast inside the exhaust inlet


You mate are.correct. Thank you. 










now need to reread thread to check spool for 8 blade one. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

I upgraded last summer from a Garrett T04B @11psi to an HX35w 7 blade billet wheel now @18psi. Couldnt be happier. I also said f*** it Im not trying to fab a new downpipe so up she goes. Along with the wastegate. 4" stack. Nothing about the car is easy on the eyes but power over looks was my goal. Spools great, seeing ~6psi at 2800rpm and full by 3500. 
I love how everyone near me told me "oh you'll never spin that turbo on that small engine, that theres a diesel turbo!" :screwy: 
Im pretty sure Im the only one in Alaska with a running VRT currently.
Just wanted to say this thread has been a ton of help for me trying to make this happen successfully. Thank you all :beer:


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

Bringing this thread back. Going to be putting TurboLab Of America's 67mm billet Holset HX40 with their .82 hotside on my Mk4 R32. Should be tons of fun! Once parts start going on the car, there will be a build thread. And I'll post a bunch of useful information to this thread.


----------



## Yale12 (May 13, 2005)

Mic17a said:


> Bringing this thread back. Going to be putting TurboLab Of America's 67mm billet Holset HX40 with their .82 hotside on my Mk4 R32. Should be tons of fun! Once parts start going on the car, there will be a build thread. And I'll post a bunch of useful information to this thread.



Please do...looking forward to this build. :thumbup:


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

Yale12 said:


> Please do...looking forward to this build. :thumbup:


well, just tried to post much more pictures but the forum code I used for the post above will no longer work for some reason :/

https://imgur.com/a/roivY

There's the Imgur album I'll be posting pictures to. It has everything I've done up to this point.


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

Yale12 said:


> Please do...looking forward to this build. :thumbup:


Car is complete, link to build thread: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...olset-HX40-budget-build-(Extremely-pic-heavy)

The turbo is amazing.


----------



## ilikemyboost (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys, how big difference is between HX52 and 52Pro besides price  Is it worth that price difference? Any thoughts where best to buy? And do you know P/N of Holset HX40super? I searched hx52pro but there is very few sellers, most Scandinavian sellers...I wrote to holset company about official sellers, but not respond yet (20 days)


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Any advice for a potential stock displacement 1.8t Holset turbo? I'd like around a 3000 spool up, if possible, and hold at least 25psi to 7000. 

AWP, stock head, Brute rods, and Wiseco 8.5:1 pistons. Previously had an f23 that failed and I want more now.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I've looked and looked for three days almost. I couldn't find any solid info on these Holsets besides the bigger HX35 which would spool way to late to fun road daily a car. I finally got off in some JDM, DSM, Mazda, and Euro drift forums and found some relatable info for 1.6-2.0L engines running the HX30. The powerband is basically in between the HX35 and my old f23/k04. Some had solid numbers at low boost but I wanted to know how hard I could push it. I found a few videos and finally came across a GTI running one and he was holding 28psi at 7000rpm and it came on good a little under 4000 for a roll on video. Perfect. So I looked for a vendor and decided on a china made fleaBay version for $200. After looking into the bogus numbers they listed most were found to be an older version, the HE300. So I looked for new stock and found a place. I carted a 'builders kit' yesterday and it was unavailable today. Thank the turbo gods it was, because when I looked again they had a Holset "Super" HX30W listed. A rare bird with a larger compressor so hopefully it won't wheeze out and stay cooler at higher RPMs. All this should be here by next weekend along with a china t3 manifold. Barring goober hose fittings, that I can source at most tractor dealerships, I should have it up and running in just a few days. Just a simple swap and my current tune and injectors should support it. I just need to watch A/F at high RPMs with the higher than what I've been running boost. I'll take the time and secure my IC piping and hopefully run this upwards of 28-32psi consistently instead of the 22-25psi on the f23 that petered out to 20 at redline.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Old FrankenTurbo vs Holset Super HX30W. If the HX/HY35 spooled at 4000rpm+, then I would assUme this is in the middle somewhere.


----------

